#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  beperkingen van de vrijheid van meningsuiting

## maartenn100

De vrijheid van meningsuiting heeft inderdaad beperkingen. Maar die beperkingen doen zich voor op een ander terrein, dan totnogtoe besproken.

De grens ligt bij 'feiten, evidenties, conclusies verkregen na logisch redeneren'. 

Zelfs in de godsdienst wordt dit gesteld:

In de koran wordt gezegd dat
_een mens steeds de waarheid moet getuigen, ookal gaat dat tegen zijn voordeel in._


Wat door de wetenschap wordt erkend als feiten, daaraan onderwerpt men zich. 
De wetenschap streeft immers naar waarheid, ongeacht of iemand dat nu _wil_ zien of niet.

De wil, of wat men graag had gelooft, zijn ondergeschikt aan wat men vaststelt. Want wat vastgesteld wordt, is universeel vaststelbaar, door ieder onafhankelijk waarnemer.

Daarover kan men 'geen vrije mening' hebben, mijn insziens. Aangezien die mening dan terecht als 'fout' wordt geclasseerd, daar de feiten deze 'mening' tegenspreken.

Aan die intentie van wetenschappers twijfelt niemand. De wetenschapper onderzoekt en legt zich belangeloos neer bij de feiten, zelfs al is hij het er zelf niet mee eens en had hij graag anders gezien.

Geen vrijheid van meningsuiting dus, slechts onderwerping aan de feiten en logische conclusies.

bvb. over een wiskundig vraagstuk of een chemisch beschreven reactievergelijking kunnen geen 'vrije meningen' bestaan aangaande de conclusies. Een eerlijk onderzoeker legt zich, tegen zijn wil en hartstocht in (_ongeacht wat hij erover had willen geloven_), neer bij de logische en/of feitelijke conclusies.

Zelfs al is de onderzoeker het daar persoonlijk niet mee eens, toch legt hij zich teleurstellend neer bij de feiten. 

_Een mens legt zich neer bij de waarheid._



Waarover men nog geen uitsluitsel heeft, kunnen meningen bestaan. Over datgene waarover de wetenschap geen uitspraken kan doen, daarover kan men meningen hebben. (over God bvb.)

De stijl kan wel beledigend kan zijn, dat wel.
Maar iemand beledigen door de waarheid te zeggen, is geen argument tegen de waarheid. 

Het is wel zinvol om het anders te verwoorden of te letten op hoe men dit aanbrengt als de bovengebrachte waarheden gevoelig liggen. Zodanig dat mensen makkelijker kunnen leven met de waarheid en niemand zich gekwetst hoeft te voelen. 



Ook in de bijbel wordt gesteld: 
_Leg geen valse getuigenis af (jegens je broeder)._

Dus het geloof is in s voor de vrijheid van het uite van de waarheid, of meningsuiting, tenzij deze laatste de feiten tegen heeft.


Besluit:
beiden zijn belangrijk:
Het vrij kunnen getuigen van wat waar is, ookal hebben de feiten het hart tegen.
Het weten goed verwoorden van de waarheid, zodanig dat mensen deze kunnen dragen.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>In de koran wordt gezegd dat
> _een mens steeds de waarheid moet getuigen, ookal gaat dat tegen zijn voordeel in._
> 
> 
> Wat door de wetenschap wordt erkend als feiten, daaraan onderwerpt men zich. 
> De wetenschap streeft immers naar waarheid, ongeacht of iemand dat nu _wil_ zien of niet.<...>


Wetenschap houdt zich volgens mij niet bezig met het nastreven van waarheid. Waarheid is in wetenschappelijk opzicht een onhandelbaar begrip.



> <...>Maar iemand beledigen door de waarheid te zeggen, is geen argument tegen de waarheid.<...>


Hier kom je d'er niet mee. Iemand die homoseksualiteit verwerpelijk vindt omdat dat voor hem/haar nu eenmaal onderdeel van de waarheid is...

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Wetenschap houdt zich volgens mij niet bezig met het nastreven van waarheid. Waarheid is in wetenschappelijk opzicht een onhandelbaar begrip


Dan heb je het mis. Het doen van ware uitspraken over de werkelijkheid is het doel van alle wetenschap. Boolse algebra ('waarheidsalgebra') is bovendien een respectabele tak van de wiskunde, het begrip laat zich goed formaliseren.




> Heilig ist nun zwar Laktanz, der die Kugelgestalt der Erde leugnete, heilig Augustinus, der die Kugelgestalt zugab, aber Antipoden leugnete, heilig das Offizium unserer Tage, das die Kleinheit der Erde zugibt, aber ihre Bewegung leugnet. Aber heiliger ist mir die Wahrheit..--Kepler





> Hier kom je d'er niet mee. Iemand die homoseksualiteit verwerpelijk vindt omdat dat voor hem/haar nu eenmaal onderdeel van de waarheid is...


Dat is een waardeoordeel, dat kan niet waar of onwaar zijn.
In de ethiek bestaan geen waarheden of onwaarheden.
Dat is overigens niet helemaal onomstreden, een goede katholiek zal het hier niet mee eens zijn.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Wetenschap houdt zich volgens mij niet bezig met het nastreven van waarheid. Waarheid is in wetenschappelijk opzicht een onhandelbaar begrip.
> 
> 
> Dan heb je het mis. Het doen van ware uitspraken over de werkelijkheid is het doel van alle wetenschap. Boolse algebra ('waarheidsalgebra') is bovendien een respectabele tak van de wiskunde, het begrip laat zich goed formaliseren.
> 
> 
> ...


Waarheid met een hoofdletter, en heilig bovendien. Doet me ergens aan denken. Waarheid is toch niet het doel op zich? De ET doet ware uitspraken over de werkelijkheid? Wanneer is een uitspraak waar? Booleaanse algebra staat hier buiten, want gaat over rekenen met waar en niet waar, niet over inhoudelijke waarheid.
Ik zou eerder willen zeggen dat wetenschap betrekking heeft op het doen van objectief verifierbare, reproduceerbare (iets in deze geest iig.) uitspraken over de werkelijkheid. 



> Hier kom je d'er niet mee. Iemand die homoseksualiteit verwerpelijk vindt omdat dat voor hem/haar nu eenmaal onderdeel van de waarheid is...


Als ik de tekenen juist duid, zijn we het hier eigenlijk met elkaar eens. Natuurlijk doelde ik op een bepaalde categorie gelovigen.

----------


## maartenn100

Inderdaad, met waarheid, daar bedoede ik o.a. "objectief verifierbare, reproduceerbare uitspraken over de werkelijkheid", zoals Charlus het verwoordt. Maar ook logisch correcte conclusies.


Het sluit een beetje aan bij de slagzin van de grote Franse wiskundige en wetenschapsfilosoof Henri Poincar:

_Het denken mag zich nooit onderwerpen, noch aan een dogma, noch aan een partij, noch aan een hartstocht, noch aan een belang, noch aan een vooroordeel, noch aan om het even wat, maar uitsluitend aan de feiten zelf, want zich onderwerpen betekent het einde van alle denken._

Maw vrijheid van meningsuiting (of geloofsuiting, dat is hetzelfde) is zeker beperkt of begrensd door zich neer te leggen bij feiten of evidenties. En dat is fatsoenlijk, te buigen voor wat vastgesteld kan worden, ookal geloofde je eerst iets anders of had je eerst een andere mening.


Maw, een wetenschapper buigt ter erkenning van de natuurwetten (evolutieprocessen bvb.) en doorzoekt bewonderend deze complexiteit van de natuur.
Een gelovige wetenschappers buigt dus voor Gods _werkelijke_ schepping, en maakt er zich niet te makkelijk vanaf met een overgeleverd gedichtje te aanvaarden als letterlijke weergave van de aard van die schepping.

Het Scheppingsverhaal is eerder een bezinging uit vroegere tijden van deze natuur, maar geeft geen letterlijke beschrijving weer.

En voortschrijdend onderzoek kan een vorige 'bevinding' plots teniet doen. Dat is de nederigheid van een eerlijk waarheidszoeker: hij stelt vast dat zijn eerder 'geloof' (theorie) fout was, en past zich aan de nieuwe evidentie.
Hij zet zijn ego dus opzij en aanvaardt Gods schepping zoals deze werkelijk voorkomt, op een eerlijk onderzoekende manier.

Als iemand plots vaststelt dat zijn vrij geuite mening niet overeenkomt met de feiten, moet hij dus de fatsoenlijkheid van geest hebben te stellen: wat ik eerst geloofde, blijkt nu fout, ik herzie dus noodzakelijkerwijze mijn mening.

Maar zoiets blijkt vaak moeilijk in een samenleving. Mensen voelen zich soms gezichtsverlies lijden als ze moeten toegeven, dat ze de waarheid misschien wat geweld aandoen.

conclusie: de grenzen van de vrijheid van meningsuiting, zijn feiten, bewijzen, tegenbewijzen en logisch correcte conclusies.



(belangrijke nuance de wetenschapper past zich aan aan de waarheid, maar is echter wel zijn (ethische) principes trouw...)

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Waarheid met een hoofdletter, en heilig bovendien. Doet me ergens aan denken. Waarheid is toch niet het doel op zich? De ET doet ware uitspraken over de werkelijkheid? Wanneer is een uitspraak waar? Booleaanse algebra staat hier buiten, want gaat over rekenen met waar en niet waar, niet over inhoudelijke waarheid.
> Ik zou eerder willen zeggen dat wetenschap betrekking heeft op het doen van objectief verifierbare, reproduceerbare (iets in deze geest iig.) uitspraken over de werkelijkheid.


-Zelfstandige naamwoorden schrijf je in het Duits altijd met een hoofdletter, egal ob es sich um Wahrheit, Lge oder Kartoffeln handelt...
-Voor de wetenschapper is dat wel degelijk het doel, zijn resultaten moet waar zijn, daar gaat het om. Als dat inderdaad het geval is zijn ze mogelijkerwijs ook nog te gebruiken door artsen, technici of ondernemers om er met kans van slagen hun doelen,communicatiesatelieten, computers, kunstnieren of wat dan ook mee te verwezenlijken.
-Minimale voorwaarde is, dat de uitspraak toetsbare empirisch consequenties heeft en de toets doorstaat. Lukt dat dat niet dan hij is hij in ieder geval niet waar. Lukt dat wel dan heb ik een kandidaatwaarheid. Strikt genomen komen wetenschappelijke waarheden nooit boven dat stadium uit, morgen kunnen ze door een tot dan toe onopgemerkt empirisch feit weerlegd worden. Daar niet-waarheden door het wetenschappelijk bedrijf aan de lopende band gelimineerd worden, mogen we hopen uiteindelijk een paar waarheden over te houden. In de praktijk hebben we natuurlijk sterke en zwakke kandidaten. Keplers perkenwet wordt dagelijks gebruikt is 400 jaar na zijn dood nog steeds niet gelimineerd; een sterke kandidaat. 
Er valt nog heel veel meer over te zeggen (buiten die minimale voorwaarde van toetsbaarheid zijn er ook nog reeksen andere, waar ook nog eens heftige meningsverschillen over bestaan) maar dat laat de kern onaangetast: de voorlopigheid van alle wetenschappelijke waarheden en het zelfreinigend vermogen door de voortdurende eliminering van niet-waarheden.
Als je het potisch wilt uitdrukken, waarom niet, kun je zeggen dat wetenschap en religie beide waarheid willen. De wetenschap ontleent zijn (formidable) kracht aan het besef dat hij hem (nog) niet heeft, de religie zijn zwakte aan de pretentie hem te hebben. 



> Wanneer is een uitspraak waar?


 :eyebrow: Dat is een hele goeie vraag; ik verdenk je ervan dat je dat zelf ook weet.
We zoeken hem op

----------


## maartenn100

H.P.Pas, moeten meningen kunnen volgens jou, die in strijd zijn met de huidige kennis uit wetenschap? Omdat men vindt of gelooft dat het toch anders moet zijn, terwijl je kan nagaan dat het niet zo blijkt?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> H.P.Pas, moeten meningen kunnen volgens jou, die in strijd zijn met de huidige kennis uit wetenschap? Omdat men vindt of gelooft dat het toch anders moet zijn, terwijl je kan nagaan dat het niet zo blijkt?


Beetje erg algemeen. 
Over wat voor meningen gaat het ? Wetenschap gaat over de dingen zoals ze zijn. Wat we daarvan (moeten) vinden, mooi,lelijk,goed, slecht, lekker of vies daar zegt de wetenschap niets over. Wetenschap is descriptief (beschrijvend) niet prescriptief (voorschrijvend). Wat overigens ook weer niet betekent dat bij het vormen van waardeoordelen de wetenschap terzijde geschoven kan worden. Wie niet het bleekste idee heeft wat homosexualiteit *is*  (iets wat de wetenschap hem kan vertellen), is natuurlijk een dwaas als hij daar toch heel uitgesproken waardeoordelen over heeft. Een zijpaadje eigenlijk, je had over meningen, die tegen de wetenschappelijk kennis in gaan.

Een arts of een vliegtuigbouwer, die in zijn werk de huidige stand van wetenschap negeert kan daarvoor achter de tralies belanden als hij brokken maakt. Terecht natuurlijk.
Elke beginnende wetenschappelijke onderzoeker droomt er stilletjes van een tweede Wegener, Staudinger of Einstein te worden: met een revolutionair idee de bestaande inzichten omver te kegelen en dwars tegen de hele vakwereld in tenslotte gelijk te krijgen. Dat is absoluut in orde en zelfs noodzakelijk om de wetenschap vooruit te brengen. Geen van de drie genoemden heeft zijn gelijk overigens gekregen door hard genoeg te roepen 'ik heb gelijk', dit terzijde.
'De huidige kennis uit wetenschap' omvat een gigantisch en zich gestaag uitbreidend gebied. Wetenschappers zijn al blij, als het ze lukt hun eigen vakgebied enigszins bij te houden; het is totaal ondenkbaar rondom op de hoogte te zijn, wat tot ca 1750 voor een paar uitgelezen geesten nog wel mogelijk was. Niemand komt er onderuit ideen te hebben die niet (meer) met de wetenschap stroken. Vraag is alleen hoe je daarmee omgaat. Daarop geeft de wetenschap eigenlijk een heel goed en aanschouwelijk antwoord en wel door haar eigen manier van werken, die op precies hetzelfde probleem toegesneden is: succesvolle omgang met onzekere kennis.
Richard Carrier heeft dat in een kort bestek beter beschreven dan ik het zou kunnen, daarom een stukje cut&paste tot besluit:



> Contrary to theological polemic, it is not absurd to say that you stand for doubt. You should be open to falsifying evidence for any belief you hold, and you should commit to the rule that you will sway your opinion by the preponderance of evidence, and not by the preponderance of faith. Even when your faith in some belief is unusually strong, caution is in order. Rather than reject opposing evidence, and rather than give an unjustified weight to confirming evidence, if you believe the facts are incorrect or incomplete, then you should make a solid inquiry into those facts. You should admit your uncertainty, and accept that the preponderance of evidence must always decide. All of science has been driven by this principle. It has never been enough for a scientist to have faith in a theory. Rather than employ that faith as justification for belief, the scientist employs it as justification for inquiry. Belief is not declared, one way or the other, until some respectable measure of inquiry has been completed. This is why science makes progress and religion does not. I believe this is more than a method. This is the way one ought to behave. -- Richard Carrier


Ik zeg het hem volmondig na:
I believe this is more than a method.*This is the way one ought to behave.*

----------


## Snowwhite

Take a hike on your bike Maarten. Duidelijk type A mier, met als subcategorie: zwaar gehersenspoeld.

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite, met 'jij bent gebrainwashed' kan iedereen afkomen en haal je gemakshalve een hele redenering mee omver. Maar waarom zou ik 'gebrainwashed' zijn? 
Ik ben er ook van overtuigd dat 'vrijheid van meningsuiting' dus niet absoluut is, h. Een opvatting die toch niet zo gangbaar is. Maar volgens mij liggen de grenzen van de meningsuiting voor intellectuelen (schrijvers, kunstenaars en dichters) ergens anders. Nl. bij evidenties.

Als je het wil expliciteren, wat je wil zeggen, ben ik bereid mijn mening bij te sturen, indien het steek houdt, en bij te leren.

Trouwens brainwashing gebeurt enkel door sekte-achtige instituties op een mantra-achtige manier...

----------


## maartenn100

H.P. Pas, ik ben het ermee eens. Carl Popper, wetenschapsfilosoof, gaf al aan dat op een wetenschappelijke manier omgaan met overtuigingen, is niet enkel voor de wetenschapper weggelegd. Het is ook een opdracht aan elk individu om de bewijzen (of tegenbewijzen) als 'tijdelijk geldend' te laten spreken, en dat in te ruilen tegenover het vooropgezette geloof.(= dan vooroordeel gebleken).

*Kunnen zeggen: "wat ik eerst dacht of geloofde is nu fout gebleken", is het wapen tegen fundamentalisme en ongebreidelde vrije menings/geloofsuiting!!*

----------


## Snowwhite

Allah yahdiek wa yahdiena ajma3in 

Amien

----------


## Snowwhite

> Als je het wil expliciteren, wat je wil zeggen, *ben ik bereid mijn mening bij te sturen*, indien het steek houdt, en bij te leren.


Really?
Moet je eerst leren *luisteren*.

----------


## maartenn100

Je maakt je er wel makkelijk vanaf met zo van die kortzinnen en citaten in het Arabisch (die ik dus alleszins niet begrijp), Snowwhite. (dat is oneerlijk...).

Trouwens het gaat hier ook wel over een ideaal van 'ethisch denken'.

En eigenlijk denk ik dat jij, Snowhite, het er toch wel grosso modo mee eens bent, als je in je eigen hart kijkt en eerlijk met jezelf bent.

Richard Carrier, de man die door H.P.Pas geciteerd wordt, stelt dit ook vrij duidelijk in n van zijn boeken:

Dat gaat over ethisch en eerlijk omspringen met de werkelijkheid zoals deze ons allen voorkomt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Kijk ik ben er niet op tegen dat jij persoonlijk die ideeen aanhangt. No problem. Iedereen mag geloven wat hij of zij wil. Maar wat ik erg vind, en waar ik geirriteerd over ben is dat je vindt dat de VRIJHEID van mening moet worden INGEPERKT voor alles wat de zogenaamde wetenschappelijke feiten zou tegenspreken.

Jij zegt: 


> De wil, of wat men graag had gelooft, zijn ondergeschikt aan wat men vaststelt. Want wat vastgesteld wordt, is universeel vaststelbaar, door ieder onafhankelijk waarnemer


.


Dit is pure dictatuur. The dictatorship of the science. 


Wetenschappelijk feiten zijn iets subjectiefs want:


1 wetenschap is nooit objectief. Jij zegt: 


> Aan die intentie van wetenschappers twijfelt niemand.


Ik zeg wel dus.


2 wetenschap is nooit compleet want de bovennatuurlijke verschijnselen zijn niet te verklaren


3 wetenschap kost geld en daarmee komt per definitie de wetenschap in handen van de elite die daarmee de massa kan bespelen (zoals jij)


4 wetenschap hangt af van het propaganda mechanisme, en wie de media in handen heeft, heeft dus een voorsprong in het herhalen en hersenspoelen van de massa.


NEUTRALITEIT BESTAAT DUS NIET.


Talloze voorbeelden kun je daarvan noemen: darwinisme, aspartaam, fluor, softenon, etc. Vele economische en of ideologische belangen.


Aangezien jij dus vindt dat wij ons moeten onderwerpen aan de wetenschap, en niet aan de Schepper ALLAH, krijgen we dus dat wij ons moeten onderwerpen aan een elite, die de media en het geld beheersen = dictatuur.


Ik denk dat je zelf niet eens waar je toe oproept. Maar wat jij wil is onacceptabel en zeer gevaarlijk. *Men moet vrij zijn om te kiezen. GodsdienstVRIJHEID*


Zo'n beetje googelen over Richard Carrier, kan ik kort zijn dat ook de wetenschap het materialisme allang heeft weerlegd o.a. door de big bang, en de kwantum mechanika. 


En het materialisme c.q. naturalisme is niet alleen onacceptabel voor moslims maar ook voor hindoes. Voor hen is het volkomen evident dat de ziel en het stoffelijk lichaam twee verschillende zaken zijn en dat je je moet proberen te onthechten van het materiele/stoffelijke.


Ook de ideologie over het zoveel mogelijk geluk halen, is nonsens. Volgens het hindoeisme is de vervulling van de ziel het aanbidden van God (KRSNA).


Het een en ander aan spirituele ervaringen kunnen niet worden uitgelegd door platvloerse materialistische beweringen als transmitterstoffen en synapsen.





> Dat gaat over ethisch en eerlijk omspringen met de werkelijkheid zoals deze ons allen voorkomt.


Je beticht ons religieuzen niet eerlijk om te springen, terwijl de werkelijkheid is voor de religieuzen dat djinns/engelen of in het hindoeisme kosmische zwevende wezens bestaan.

= gedachte politie

Alhamdoelillah (THANK GOD) dat er nog zoiets bestaat als Godsdienstvrijheid.


Leven en laten leven Maarten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ennuh........

Allah Yehdiek betekent gewoon Moge God jou leiden............

----------


## Snowwhite

Nogmaal wil ik benadrukken Maarten, dat ik jouw overtuiging voor de volle 100 procent respecteer, het gaat er mij met name om, dat jij dit gedachtegoed voor de gehele aardbol een goed plan lijkt en dat is in strijd met de VRIJHEID.

Vrijheid van gedachte, overtuiging en religie is een groot goed Maarten. Doe dat niet teniet.
Ik kan prima leven met een hindoe- of joodsebuurman. YOU DO THE SAME!!!

----------


## maartenn100

Ja, natuurlijk is vrijheid van geloof en denken een essentieel mensenrecht, wat ikzelf ook volledig ondersteun. Laten we zeggen dat het een discussie waard is.

Maar tegelijk is het een belangrijke waarde _niet vals te getuigen_ (citaat bijbel) of anders gezegd: je zoveel mogelijk ook aan de feiten te houden.

Als iemand stelt dat 50-9 gelijk is aan 68 vanuit de idee, dat hij of zij vrijheid van mening/geloof heeft, moet dat dan kunnen? 
Of kan men dan niet terecht stellen dat deze man 'objectief gezien' ongelijk heeft? Of is zijn geloof gelijkwaardig aan iemand die stelt dat het antwoord 'volgens hem' 41 is? 
Is het een kwestie van 'geloof' of 'vrij geloven' als mensenrecht? Of is het een kwestie van logica en feitelijkheid? 

Neen volgens mij is de tweede bewering (50 - 9 = 41) meer waard dan de eeste en de eerste is zelfs _terecht als onjuist af te doen of te negeren._
Vrijheid van meningsuiting of geloofsuiting mag volgens mij, Snowwhite, maar staat niet gelijk aan _onwaarschijnlijkheden_ rondstrooien en deze een grotere waarschijnlijkheid toes te chrijven dan wat heden ten dage uit de feiten op te maken valt.

Ik reageer hier ook wel wat op de hype dat alles zomaar gesteld kan worden als zijnde 'waar' of gelijkwaardig qua mening of wat mensen kunnen geloven. 
Iedereen kan dan gelijk wat gaan geloven. Het zou een zootje worden. Er zou geen overeenstemming meer zijn, tenzij mensen via macht de ander opleggen dat ze dit of dat moeten geloven.

Niet de feiten, wel 'het _moeten_ geloven' zou zegevieren. 


Snowwhite, 
Wat doe je dus met 'feiten'. Mag je die vrij ontkennen? Of is het belangrijk in je meningsvorming/geloofsvorming je toch aan de feiten te houden? 
Maw, is vrijdenken toch beperkt?

Interessante vragen, zonder dat ik zeg dat wat ik hier stel nu het antwoord zijn moet. Het geeft een denkrichting aan die toch filosofische vragen doet stellen aangaande de vraag 'wat is waarheid?' 

Tot waar gaat vrijheid van geloof, wil je nog ethisch blijven?
Tot waar gaat vrijheid van denken, wil je de waarheid geen geweld aan doen?

Of vind jij dat je de waarheid toch mag geweld aan doen ten dienste van de vrijheid van denken, geloof en meningsvorming? (want dat is wat je lijkt te beweren). 

Toch wel het overdenken waard, door mensen die ernstig aan geloof en meningsvorming willen doen?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Alhamdoelillah (THANK GOD) dat er nog zoiets bestaat als godsdienstvrijheid.<...>


Wat versta jij onder godsdienstvrijheid?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Vrijheid van meningsuiting of geloofsuiting mag volgens mij, Snowwhite, maar staat niet gelijk aan _onwaarschijnlijkheden_ rondstrooien en deze een grotere waarschijnlijkheid toe te schrijven dan wat heden ten dage uit de feiten op te maken valt.
> 
> Ik reageer hier ook wel wat op de hype dat alles zomaar gesteld kan worden als zijnde 'waar' of gelijkwaardig qua mening of wat mensen kunnen geloven. 
> Iedereen kan dan gelijk wat gaan geloven. Het zou een zootje worden. Er zou geen overeenstemming meer zijn, tenzij mensen via macht de ander opleggen dat ze dit of dat moeten geloven.
> 
> Niet de feiten, wel 'het _moeten_ geloven' zou zegevieren.<...>


Ik begrijp niet zo goed wat Snowwhite haar probleem in deze is. Een mens mag toch gewoon in elke flauwekul geloven waar hij/zij ook maar in wil geloven (=godsdienstvrijheid)? 
In wetenschap spelen religies geen enkele rol, en terecht; we zouden teruggeworpen worden naar de middeleeuwen. Misschien is zij daarover verongelijkt? Wetenschap zou zich ook bezig moeten houden met onderzoek naar jinns en engelen, omdat sommige gelovigen van mening zijn dat die bestaan. Deze mensen worden nu schandelijk gediscrimineerd. Ook moet het scheppingsverhaal eerlijk onderzocht worden als mogelijk alternatief voor de evolutietheorie, waarbij het natuurlijk (woord van god, dus de absolute waarheid) niet is toegestaan het scheppingsverhaal te verwerpen als zijnde onwaarschijnlijk en onbruikbaar. De middeleeuwen kortom, oftewel wat jij 'het _moeten_ geloven' noemt.

----------


## maartenn100

Charlus, je zegt het op een andere manier, maar het komt voor mijn part op hetzelfde neer. Men moeten feiten scheiden van doorgegeven verhalen die als voertuig dienden om normen en waarden over te leveren van generatie op generatie.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Richard Carrier heeft dat in een kort bestek beter beschreven dan ik het zou kunnen, daarom een stukje cut&paste tot besluit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contrary to theological polemic, it is not absurd to say that you stand for doubt. You should be open to falsifying evidence for any belief you hold, and you should commit to the rule that you will sway your opinion by the preponderance of evidence, and not by the preponderance of faith. Even when your faith in some belief is unusually strong, caution is in order. Rather than reject opposing evidence, and rather than give an unjustified weight to confirming evidence, if you believe the facts are incorrect or incomplete, then you should make a solid inquiry into those facts. You should admit your uncertainty, and accept that the preponderance of evidence must always decide. All of science has been driven by this principle. It has never been enough for a scientist to have faith in a theory. Rather than employ that faith as justification for belief, the scientist employs it as justification for inquiry. Belief is not declared, one way or the other, until some respectable measure of inquiry has been completed. This is why science makes progress and religion does not. I believe this is more than a method. This is the way one ought to behave. -- Richard Carrier
> 
> 
> Ik zeg het hem volmondig na:
> I believe this is more than a method.*This is the way one ought to behave.*


Een mooie tekst, maar helaas kan Carrier bij het oud vuil:



> <...>Zo'n beetje googelen over Richard Carrier, kan ik kort zijn dat ook de wetenschap het materialisme allang heeft weerlegd door o.a. de big bang, en de kwantum mechanika.<...>


Meer dan een beetje googelen door Snowwhite bleek daarvoor niet nodig.
Kun je, Snowwhite, eens uitleggen wat je met de weerlegging van het materialisme bedoelt door o.a. de big bang en kwantum mechanica?



> <...>En het materialisme c.q. naturalisme is niet alleen onacceptabel voor moslims maar ook voor hindoes. Voor hen is het volkomen evident dat de ziel en het stoffelijk lichaam twee verschillende zaken zijn en dat je je moet proberen te onthechten van het materiele/stoffelijke.<...>


Eenieder staat vrij dat te proberen, maar het verband met wetenschap ontgaat mij. Je verwart wetenschap met geloofszaken (ik lijk Ronald wel).

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Zo'n beetje googelen over Richard Carrier, kan ik kort zijn dat ook de wetenschap het materialisme allang heeft weerlegd o.a. door de big bang, en de kwantum mechanika.


In dit citaat pleit Carrier voor twijfel en intelektuele eerlijkheid als morele richtlijnen in de omgang met eigen ideen en overtuigingen. Ik citeer hem omdat ik het op dit punt roerend met hem eens ben en hij puntig formuleert wat ik denk.
Met materialisme, kwantum mechanika en big bang heeft dat, Google in ere, allemaal niets van doen. Net zomin als met Oud-Griekse filologie, waar Carrier hoogleraar in is.
Kernuitspraak is 'this is the way we ought to behave'. Dat vind ik ook (al zal ik niet beweren, dat het me altijd lukt).
Jij vindt dat, gezien de knorrige toon van je reaktie, kennelijk niet.
Kun je uitleggen waar en waarom je het *op dit punt* met mij en Carrier oneens bent ? Als ik mij anders hoor te gedragen, hoe dan ?

----------


## ronald

> Eenieder staat vrij dat te proberen, maar het verband met wetenschap ontgaat mij. Je verwart wetenschap met geloofszaken (ik lijk Ronald wel).


Dat heb je met die Euro....dubbeltjes en kwartjes vallen niet meer zo vaak.... :strik:

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen

Ik reageerde niet op deze quote, ik reageerde op Carrier's gedachtegoed (naturalisme) in het algemeen. 

Maar wat betreft het geplaatste:

Science makes progress and religion does not: klinkt weer alsof religie achterlijk is maar de wetenschap maakt progressie. Het ligt in de lijn van evolutie of evolueren, de valse (darwin) ideologie. De islam is niet van toepassing in de moderne tijd bla bla. Onzin. Islam is niet tegen computers, auto's en andere technologie voorop gesteld dat het binnen de grenzen blijft van de koran en soenna. Wij zijn geen amish en de opmerking van Charlus, terug naar de middeleeuwen slaat weer nergens op.


Dan wat betreft het wetenschappelijke feiten laten prevaleren boven religie, "the way one ought to behave", de koran is de waarheid. Allah is de waarheid. De zogenaamde wetenschappelijke feiten die door de mens zijn gepresenteerd, zijn onvolledig en vaak vals en gebaseerd op speculatie. Een goed voorbeeld is de ET, maar daar gaan we het niet weer over hebben, compleet gefabriceerd en bijelkaar gefantaseerd en wordt nu GEPRESENTEERD als zijnde de waarheid. 


Zie fluor is vandaag goed voor de tanden en morgen slecht voor de botten en nog even aan toevoegen, werd gisteren gebruikt in de nazi concentratiekampen.


1 wetenschap is nooit objectief. Aan de intentie van de wetenschapper wordt getwijfeld

2 wetenschap is nooit compleet want de bovennatuurlijke verschijnselen zijn niet te verklaren

3 wetenschap kost geld en daarmee komt per definitie de wetenschap in handen van de elite die daarmee de massa kan bespelen 

4 wetenschap hangt af van het propaganda mechanisme, en wie de media in handen heeft, heeft dus een voorsprong in het herhalen en hersenspoelen van de massa.

NEUTRALITEIT BESTAAT DUS NIET.


FEITEN worden GEPRESENTEERD en vooral GEPROPAGANDEERD door de elite. De wetenschapper die geen kruiwagens heeft of die niet die conclusie trekt die de elite wil wordt gewoon naar achter geschoven.


De vergelijking van Maarten dat 2+2= 4 en geen 5, raakt kant nog wal, want daar gaat het niet om.


Ik ben niet knorrig op het gedachtegoed van jullie, *want jullie hebben het volste recht daartoe*. Ik ben kwaad op wat de titel zegt "beperkingen van vrijheid van mening". Nog even en ik mag niet zeggen dat Adam AS geschapen is, je reinste dictatuur.

Nogmaals ik heb er geen bezwaar tegen als de ET wordt onderwezen op scholen, indien de meerderheid van de bevolking dit wil, maar men moet wel 

LEVEN EN LATEN LEVEN.

Snowwhite

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,

Van hoofddoek in de bijbel topic:

De ontdekking van de oerknal en het feit dat het heelal zich uitbreidt heeft anders zeer verstrekkende gevolgen. Immers het betekent het einde van het materialisme. 
De eerste persoon die in de moderne tijd een materialistisch inzicht van het universum voorstelde, was de beroemde Duitse filosoof Immanuel Kant, hoewel hij geen materialist was in de filosofische betekenis van het woord. Kant stelde zich voor dat het universum eeuwig was en dat elke mogelijkheid alleen gerealiseerd kon worden binnen deze eeuwigheid. Met het aanbreken van de 19de eeuw werd het algemeen aangenomen dat het universum geen begin had en dat er geen moment van schepping was. Daarna kwam dit idee, vol passie overgenomen door dialectische materialisten als Karl Marx en Friedrich Engels, de 20ste eeuw binnen. 
Dit denkbeeld is altijd verenigbaar geweest met het athesme. Dit is zo omdat wanneer je accepteert dat het universum een begin had, dit zou betekenen dat God het geschapen had en de enige manier om dit denkbeeld tegen te spreken was door te beweren dat het universum eeuwig was, hoewel deze bewering niet gebaseerd was op wetenschap. Een hardnekkige aanhanger van deze bewering was Georges Politzer, die door zijn boek "Principes Fondamentaux de Philosophie" (de Fundamentele Principes van de Filosofie) in de eerste helft van de 20ste eeuw uiterst bekend werd als een aanmoediger van het materialisme en Marxisme. Terwijl hij uitging van de juistheid van het model van een eeuwig universum, verzette Politzer zich tegen het idee van een schepping: "Het universum was geen geschapen object en als dat het geval zou zijn, dan zou het in een ogenblik door God geschapen moeten zijn en tot ontstaan zijn gebracht vanuit niets. Om de schepping toe te geven, moet men ten eerste het bestaan toegeven van een moment dat het universum niet bestond en dat iets voortkwam uit het niets. Dit is iets wat de wetenschap niet kan aanvaarden."  
Door het idee van een eeuwig universum te steunen tegen dat van de schepping, dacht Politzer dat hij de wetenschap aan zijn kant had. Kortstondig daarna werd echter bewezen dat het universum een begin had, zoals Politzer daar op zinspeelde met zijn woorden: "Als dat het geval zou zijn, dan moeten we het bestaan van een Schepper accepteren." 
Dit bewijs kwam als resultaat van de "Big Bang" theorie, wellicht het belangrijkste concept in de astronomie van de 20ste eeuw.
De Big Bangtheorie werd geformuleerd na een reeks ontdekkingen. In 1929 merkte de Amerikaanse sterrenkundige Edwin Hubble op dat de sterrenstelsels zich onafgebroken van elkaar af bewogen en dat het universum aan het uitdijen was.  
Omdat de engelse vertaling in mijn vorige post niet echt aansloeg hier dan een nederlandse vertaling: 
Voorzeker Wij bouwden de hemel door Onze macht en waarlijk Wij zin het, Die hem hebben uitgebreid. (51:47) 
Als de tijdvloed in een uitdijend universum omgekeerd zou worden, dan zou naar voren komen dat het hele universum uit n enkel punt moet zijn gekomen.  
In de Koran staat: 
Hebben de ongelovigen niet ingezien dat de hemel en de aarde gesloten waren en dat Wij ze dan hebben geopend? En al hetgeen leeft, hebben Wij uit water gemaakt. Willen zij dan toch niet geloven? (21:30) 
In het engels: 
"Do not the unbelievers see that the heavens and the earth Were joined together (sewn together) (as one Unit of Creation and then We unstitched (clove them ) and that We made from water every living thing? So will they not believe? (Qur'an, 21:30) "  
Opmerkelijk is, dat dit vers zegt dat deze feiten over de schepping van het universum zullen worden ontdekt door de koefar (=niet moslims). 
In hun observaties die zij in de jaren zestig van de 20ste eeuw verrichtten, ontdekten twee wetenschappers, Arno Penzias en Robert Wilson, de radioactieve overblijfselen van de explosie (kosmische achtergrondstraling). Deze observaties werden in de jaren negentig geverifieerd door de COBE-satelliet (Cosmic Background Explorer). 
Het materialisme is op zijn retour !

----------


## Charlus

> <...>De islam is niet van toepassing in de moderne tijd bla bla. Onzin. Islam is niet tegen computers, auto's en andere technologie *voorop gesteld dat het binnen de grenzen blijft van de koran en soenna*. Wij zijn geen amish en de opmerking van Charlus, terug naar de middeleeuwen slaat weer nergens op.<...>


Mijn "terug naar de middeleeuwen" klopt als een bus. Zeg jij dan niet dat wetenschap zich zou moeten bewegen binnen de grenzen van jouw religie? Precies wat ik hier schreef, met als voorbeeld het scheppingsverhaal:



> <...>In wetenschap spelen religies geen enkele rol, en terecht; we zouden teruggeworpen worden naar de middeleeuwen. Misschien is zij daarover verongelijkt? Wetenschap zou zich ook bezig moeten houden met onderzoek naar jinns en engelen, omdat sommige gelovigen van mening zijn dat die bestaan. Deze mensen worden nu schandelijk gediscrimineerd. Ook moet het scheppingsverhaal eerlijk onderzocht worden als mogelijk alternatief voor de evolutietheorie, *waarbij het natuurlijk (woord van god, dus de absolute waarheid) niet is toegestaan het scheppingsverhaal te verwerpen als zijnde onwaarschijnlijk en onbruikbaar. De middeleeuwen kortom*<...>


Je vergeet overigens dat auto's, computers en wat verder nog ter tafel komt, produkten zijn van dezelfde wetenschap waar de ET deel van uitmaakt. Als jij de ET verwerpt, verwerp je ook auto's en computers. Een typische dilettantenfout die alle creationisten maken.



> <...>Ik ben niet knorrig op het gedachtegoed van jullie, want jullie hebben het volste recht daartoe. Ik ben kwaad op wat de titel zegt "beperkingen van vrijheid van mening". Nog even en ik mag niet zeggen dat Adam AS geschapen is, je reinste dictatuur.
> 
> Nogmaals ik heb er geen bezwaar tegen als de ET wordt onderwezen op scholen, indien de meerderheid van de bevolking dit wil, maar men moet wel 
> LEVEN EN LATEN LEVEN.


Gelukkig spelen eventuele bezwaren van fundies geen enkele rol in moderne wetenschapsbeoefening. Met leven en laten leven wek je bij mij de indruk dat jij het scheppingsverhaal ziet als een (minstens) gelijkwaardig alternatief voor de ET.
Natuurlijk mag je zeggen dat _voor jou_ het scheppingsverhaal waar is en de ET aperte nonsens. Dat is godsdienstvrijheid. Wetenschappers hoeven zich van jouw opvattingen niets aan te trekken. Buiten de context van je persoonlijke geloofsbeleving is het scheppingsverhaal niet levensvatbaar, anders had de wetenschap het al lang overgenomen.

Ik ben nog steeds benieuwd naar wat in jouw optiek godsdienstvrijheid behelst. Onder meer de verplichting voor de wetenschap zich uit respect voor religies te houden aan de grenzen die (bv.) de koran stelt?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Je vergeet overigens dat auto's, computers en wat verder nog ter tafel komt, produkten zijn van dezelfde wetenschap waar de ET deel van uitmaakt. Als jij de ET verwerpt, verwerp je ook auto's en computers. Een typische dilettantenfout die alle creationisten maken.


Allereerst als jij een bewering doet moet dat gestaafd worden door bewijs, bewijs uit de koran of soenna. Waar is je bewijs dat auto's en computers "haram" zijn?

Ten tweede is het klinkklare onzin wat je verkoopt. De ET is geen wetenschap, maar een verzonnen verhaaltje vol met axioma's en vooronderstellingen, gepresenteerd als feiten. 

Islam is niet tegen technologie.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik ben nog steeds benieuwd naar wat in jouw optiek godsdienstvrijheid behelst. Onder meer de verplichting voor de wetenschap zich uit respect voor religies te houden aan de grenzen die (bv.) de koran stelt?


Godsdienstvrijheid behelst dat ik nog kan zeggen dat Adam (alayhi salam) geschapen is door ALLAH SWT.

----------


## maartenn100

> Natuurlijk mag je zeggen dat _voor jou_ het scheppingsverhaal waar is en de ET aperte nonsens. Dat is godsdienstvrijheid.


Ben ik het niet mee eens. Als iedereen gelijk wat mag gaan beweren, is er geen norm meer waaraan men de waarheid kan afmeten.
Het is zaak kennis uit rigoureus onderzoek als Gezaghebbend aan te nemen boven al het andere. En zelfs in het dagelijks leven niet als gelijkwaardig te stellen met overleveringen waarin mythologie nog als voertuig voor normen en waarden werd gebruikt.
God komt _wat de fysieke aard van de Schepping betreft_ ons nog het meest nabij in Zijn Schepping zelf. Daarin vindt je de waarheid of niet.

In de boeken gaat het over de moraal.

Een gedichtje of sprookjesverhaaltje doet Zijn _werkelijke_ Schepping dus onrecht aan als het over de fysieke ontstaansgeschiedenis ervan gaat.

Snowwhite, wie zal Allah het meest waarderen, denk je? De wetenschapper die bewonderend zorgvuldig ethisch alles goed uitzoekt, zichzelf opzijzettend, de complexiteit van de natuur tracht te begrijpen en zo inzicht verkrijgend in het heelal, met nog meer verwondering en bewondering achterblijvend? Of diegene die kortverhaaltjes napraat en zomaar aanneemt zonder de Schepping te bewonderen en zonder diepgaand onderzoek ervan om daardoor tot inzicht te komen?
Zal God de evolutiebioloog goedgunstig zijn, die met verwondering inzicht in Zijn Schepping verkrijgt, of diegene die napraat dat Eva uit een Rib van Adam komt omdat hem dat zo werd doorverteld? En verder nog eens niet moeite heeft gedaan de Schepping zelf te onderzoeken, zoals wetenschappers met hart en ziel dagdagelijks doen met volle bewondering ervoor?


God zal de wetenschapper als diegene zien, die het meest moeite deed Hem en Zijn Schepping cht te begrijpen en niet zomaar verhaaltjes na te praten, waarvan elke cultuur er een andere heeft...

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ben ik het niet mee eens. Als iedereen gelijk wat mag gaan beweren, is er geen norm meer waaraan men de waarheid kan afmeten.
> Het is zaak kennis uit rigoureus onderzoek als Gezaghebbend aan te nemen boven al het andere. En zelfs in het dagelijks leven niet als gelijkwaardig te stellen met overleveringen waarin mythologie nog als voertuig voor normen en waarden werd gebruikt.
> God komt _wat de fysieke aard van de Schepping betreft_ ons nog het meest nabij in Zijn Schepping zelf. Daarin vindt je de waarheid of niet.


In jouw ogen mag men dus niet meer teksten uit de heilige boeken letterlijk nemen.

*Je bent voor het instellen van een dictatuur.*

Praat niet meer met mij.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door maartenn100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> ...


Je mag teksten uit een 7e eeuws boekwerk waarin de wereld wordt verklaard best als de letterlijke waarheid opvatten, maar je wordt dan in een moderne maatschappij niet beschouwd als een serieus te nemen gesprekspartner op het gebied van de wetenschap. Andere gebieden laat ik dan nog onbesproken.
Jij neemt de koran letterlijk? Dan denk je dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen en ben je dientengevolge behept met waandenkbeelden.
http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_index.html: dergelijke mallotigheid acht jij aannemelijk?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Goedemorgen
> 
> Ik reageerde niet op deze quote, ..


Precies. 
En nu weer niet.
Ik herhaal hem nog maar eens.




> In dit citaat pleit Carrier voor twijfel en intelektuele eerlijkheid als morele richtlijnen in de omgang met eigen ideen en overtuigingen. Ik citeer hem omdat ik het op dit punt roerend met hem eens ben en hij puntig formuleert wat ik denk.
> Met materialisme, kwantum mechanika en big bang heeft dat, Google in ere, allemaal niets van doen. Net zomin als met Oud-Griekse filologie, waar Carrier hoogleraar in is.
> Kernuitspraak is 'this is the way we ought to behave'. Dat vind ik ook (al zal ik niet beweren, dat het me altijd lukt).
> Jij vindt dat, gezien de knorrige toon van je reaktie, kennelijk niet.
> *Kun je uitleggen waar en waarom je het op dit punt met mij en Carrier oneens bent ?* Als ik mij anders hoor te gedragen, hoe dan ?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Je vergeet overigens dat auto's, computers en wat verder nog ter tafel komt, produkten zijn van dezelfde wetenschap waar de ET deel van uitmaakt. Als jij de ET verwerpt, verwerp je ook auto's en computers. Een typische dilettantenfout die alle creationisten maken.
> 
> 
> Allereerst als jij een bewering doet moet dat gestaafd worden door bewijs, bewijs uit de koran of soenna. Waar is je bewijs dat auto's en computers "haram" zijn?<...>


Ik beweer niet dat auto's en computers haram zouden zijn. Wl beweer ik dat de ET niet eoa. los verhaaltje is, maar deel uitmaakt van dezelfde wetenschap die ook ook zaken als de auto en de computer heeft voortgebracht. Men detecteert vindplaatsen van aardolie onder toepassing van de ET, om maar iets te noemen. Deze en andere zaken zijn elders in 'Islam en meer' al tot in den treure uiteengezet. Ga ik niet nog eens doen.



> <...>Ten tweede is het klinkklare onzin wat je verkoopt. De ET is geen wetenschap, maar een verzonnen verhaaltje vol met axioma's en vooronderstellingen, gepresenteerd als feiten.<...>


Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?



> <...>Islam is niet tegen technologie.


Als zijspoor wel interessant. Hoe gaat men bij de bepaling van haram/halal om met zaken waarover in de verste verte geen gewag wordt gemaakt in de koran? Hoe vaak en in welk(e) verband(en) komt het woord 'technologie' voor in de koran? Tav. de ET kun je eenvoudigweg stellen dat die haram is wegens evidente strijdigheid met het concept van elke soort apart en in 1 keer geschapen.
Vb.: genetische modificatie van gewassen, haram of halal? Er zijn vast nog wel spannender voorbeelden te verzinnen. KI, daar zal in de koran ook weinig over terug te vinden zijn... Over condoomgebruik horen we de paus regelmatig, maar wat zeggen de korangeleerden?

----------


## Snowwhite

Voor Pas:

Maar wat betreft het geplaatste:

Science makes progress and religion does not: klinkt weer alsof religie achterlijk is maar de wetenschap maakt progressie. Het ligt in de lijn van evolutie of evolueren, de valse (darwin) ideologie. De islam is niet van toepassing in de moderne tijd bla bla. Onzin. Islam is niet tegen computers, auto's en andere technologie voorop gesteld dat het binnen de grenzen blijft van de koran en soenna. Wij zijn geen amish en de opmerking van Charlus, terug naar de middeleeuwen slaat weer nergens op.


Dan wat betreft het wetenschappelijke feiten laten prevaleren boven religie, "the way one ought to behave", de koran is de waarheid. Allah is de waarheid. De zogenaamde wetenschappelijke feiten die door de mens zijn gepresenteerd, zijn onvolledig en vaak vals en gebaseerd op speculatie. Een goed voorbeeld is de ET, maar daar gaan we het niet weer over hebben, compleet gefabriceerd en bijelkaar gefantaseerd en wordt nu GEPRESENTEERD als zijnde de waarheid. 


Zie fluor is vandaag goed voor de tanden en morgen slecht voor de botten en nog even aan toevoegen, werd gisteren gebruikt in de nazi concentratiekampen.


1 wetenschap is nooit objectief. Aan de intentie van de wetenschapper wordt getwijfeld

2 wetenschap is nooit compleet want de bovennatuurlijke verschijnselen zijn niet te verklaren

3 wetenschap kost geld en daarmee komt per definitie de wetenschap in handen van de elite die daarmee de massa kan bespelen 

4 wetenschap hangt af van het propaganda mechanisme, en wie de media in handen heeft, heeft dus een voorsprong in het herhalen en hersenspoelen van de massa.

NEUTRALITEIT BESTAAT DUS NIET.


FEITEN worden GEPRESENTEERD en vooral GEPROPAGANDEERD door de elite. De wetenschapper die geen kruiwagens heeft of die niet die conclusie trekt die de elite wil wordt gewoon naar achter geschoven.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Voor Pas:
> 
> Maar wat betreft het geplaatste:
> 
> Science makes progress and religion does not: klinkt weer alsof religie achterlijk is maar de wetenschap maakt progressie. Het ligt in de lijn van evolutie of evolueren, de valse (darwin) ideologie. De islam is niet van toepassing in de moderne tijd bla bla. Onzin. Islam is niet tegen computers, auto's en andere technologie voorop gesteld dat het binnen de grenzen blijft van de koran en soenna. Wij zijn geen amish en de opmerking van Charlus, terug naar de middeleeuwen slaat weer nergens op.
> 
> 
> Dan wat betreft het wetenschappelijke feiten laten prevaleren boven religie, "the way one ought to behave", de koran is de waarheid. Allah is de waarheid. De zogenaamde wetenschappelijke feiten die door de mens zijn gepresenteerd, zijn onvolledig en vaak vals en gebaseerd op speculatie. Een goed voorbeeld is de ET, maar daar gaan we het niet weer over hebben, compleet gefabriceerd en bijelkaar gefantaseerd en wordt nu GEPRESENTEERD als zijnde de waarheid. 
> 
> ...


 :aanwal: 
Daar gaat het allemaal niet om. Het gaat om de omgang met eigen ideen en overtuigingen. En je beantwoordt de vraag niet. Ik probeer mij aan die regels te houden, ik vind ze moreel goed. Jij niet. Wat doe ik dan, volgens jou, fout ? 
Een voorbeeld:
Elke fatsoenlijke rechter, moslim, hindoe of athest, zal
zich precies aan Carriers regels moeten houden als hij wil vaststellen of de verdachte schuldig is of niet.
Zoniet, dan deugt hij niet als rechter. Eens of oneens ?

----------


## H.P.Pas

The right to believe



> A shipowner was about to send to sea an emigrant-ship. He knew that she was old, and not overwell built at the first; that she had seen many seas and climes, and often had needed repairs. Doubts had been suggested to him that possibly she was not seaworthy. These doubts preyed upon his mind, and made him unhappy; he thought that perhaps he ought to have her thoroughly overhauled and and refitted, even though this should put him at great expense. Before the ship sailed, however, he succeeded in overcoming these melancholy reflections. He said to himself that she had gone safely through so many voyages and weathered so many storms that it was idle to suppose she would not come safely home from this trip also. He would put his trust in Providence, which could hardly fail to protect all these unhappy families that were leaving their fatherland to seek for better times elsewhere. He would dismiss from his mind all ungenerous suspicions about the honesty of builders and contractors. In such ways he acquired a sincere and comfortable conviction that his vessel was thoroughly safe and seaworthy; he watched her departure with a light heart, and benevolent wishes for the success of the exiles in their strange new home that was to be; and he got his insurance-money when she went down in mid-ocean and told no tales. 
> 
> What shall we say of him? Surely this, that he was verily guilty of the death of those men. It is admitted that he did sincerely believe in the soundness of his ship; but the sincerity of his conviction can in no wise help him, because he had no right to believe on such evidence as was before him. He had acquired his belief not by honestly earning it in patient investigation, but by stifling his doubts. And although in the end he may have felt so sure about it that he could not think otherwise, yet inasmuch as he had knowingly and willingly worked himself into that frame of mind, he must be held responsible for it. 
> 
> Let us alter the case a little, and suppose that the ship was not unsound after all; that she made her voyage safely, and many others after it. Will that diminish the guilt of her owner? Not one jot. When an action is once done, it is right or wrong for ever; no accidental failure of its good or evil fruits can possibly alter that. The man would not have been innocent, he would only have been not found out. The question of right or wrong has to do with the origin of his belief, not the matter of it; not what it was, but how he got it; not whether it turned out to be true or false, but whether he had a right to believe on such evidence as was before him.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles, je stelt te veel vragen.............




> Over condoomgebruik horen we de paus regelmatig, maar wat zeggen de korangeleerden?


Is it OK to use condoms?
Question:
ASSLAMU ALAIKUM. I WANT TO KNOW WHETHER CONDOMS CAN BE USED. 
OR WHAT IS THE MEANS OF PREVENTING PREGNANCY. WHAT IS THE ADVISABLE MEANS ACCORDING TO ISLAM

Answer:

Praise be to Allaah.*It is permissible to use condoms* so long as this does not cause any harm and so long as both husband and wife consent to their use, because this is similar to _azl_ (coitus interruptus or withdrawal). But it reduces the sensation of pleasure, which is the right of both partners, and reduces the chance of conception, which is also the right of both partners. Neither one of them is allowed to deprive the other of these rights. (For more information, see Question #1100 and 566). And Allaah is the Source of strength. 

Islam Q&A 
Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid

----------


## Snowwhite

> Jij neemt de koran letterlijk? Dan denk je dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen en ben je dientengevolge behept met waandenkbeelden.
> http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_index.html: dergelijke mallotigheid acht jij aannemelijk?


5 maanden geleden heb ik die link geplaatst. Wat opvallend is, is dat op die site "miracle of the quran" 85 items staan, de meesten over het universum, maar je hebt van al die 85 de mieren eruit gelicht. Why? Sindsdien heb je 134 postings over mieren geplaatst. 

*Uit stories of the prophets van ibn kethier:*

*Solomon Becomes King*

After his father's death, Solomon became king. He begged Allah for a kingdom such as none after him would have, and Allah granted his wish. Besides wisdom, Allah had blessed Solomon with many abilities. He could command the winds and *understand* and talk to birds and *animals*. Allah directed him to teach both men and jinns to mine the earth and extract its minerals to make tools and weapons. He also favored him with a mine of copper, which was a rare metal in those days.

_So, We subjected to him the wind, it blew gently to his order whithersoever he willed, and also the devils from the jinns including every kind of builder and diver, and also other bound in fetters. (Saying of Allah to Solomon): "This is Our gift, so spend you or withhold, no accountwill be asked." And verily, he enjoyed a near access to Us, and a good final return Paradise. (Ch38:30-40 Quran)._

*Solomon Hears the Ant's Warning*

One day Solomon gathered his army, which had different battalions of men, jinns, birds, and animals. He marched them to the country of Askalon. While they were passing through a valley, an ant saw the approaching army and cried out to warn
the other ants: "Run to your homes! Otherwise, unaware, Solomon and his army might crush you!" Solomon, hearing the cry of the ant, smiled. He was glad that the ant knew him to be a prophet who would not intentionally harm Allah's creation. He thanked Allah for saving the ants' lives.

*Solomon Hears the Conversation of Ants - Quranic*

Allah the Almighty narrated: _And there were gathered before Solomon his hosts of jinns and men, and birds, and they all were set in battle order (marching forwards). Till, when they came to a valley of the ants, one of the ants said: "O ants! Enter your dwellings, lest Solomon and his hosts crush you, while they perceive not." So he (Solomon) smiled, amused at her speech and said: "My Lord! Inspire and bestow upon me the power and ability that I maybe grateful for Your Favors which You have bestowed on me and on my parents, and that I may do righteous good deeds that will please You, and admit me by Your Mercy among Your righteous slaves." (Ch 27:17-19 Quran)._

----------


## Snowwhite

Pas rechtsspraak is iets anders dan wetenschap, maar ik hoop er later InshALLAH op terug te komen als ik de rest heb gelezen.........

----------


## maartenn100

Snowwhite, 

Ik deel volledig de meningen van Charlus, H.P.Pas en Carrier in deze. Zij hebben mijn insziens overschot van gelijk. Je maakt hier een redeneerfout. (en wil blijkbaar niet met mij praten om een nogal futiele reden, want ik ben voor godsdienstvrijheid!!)

Heel de geneeskunde (waar een dokter mensen mee kan genezen) is gebaseerd op bevindingen uit die blijkbaar door jouw verfoeide wetenschap. Vooral... de biologie en dus de wetten van Darwin, de wetten van Mendel enz... krijgen artsen mee in hun opleiding.

Het is ook echt gevaarlijk gebleken wanneer mensen _elke_ uitspraak als evenwaardig stellen en er een soort diversiteit in meningen 'kan' zijn, zonder minstens _gradaties van plausibiliteit_ toe te kennen. (*Uiteraard mag iedereen uitspraken blijven doen, ik ben daar absoluut voor.* )

Zo was er een diabetische vrouw die bijna overleed, omdat gelovigen dachten dat ze duiveluitdrijving moesten toepassen ipv insuline toe te dienen.

Ik neem een ander voorbeeld, om het duidelijk te maken.

Een gelovige vindt een ziek mens en gelooft dat door bidden de zieke geneest. Een dokter of geneesheer kent iets van evolutieprocessen van bacterien en weet dat er dringend antibiotica moeten worden toegediend en liefst nieuwe antibiotica want de bacterien zijn resistent geworden ten gevolge van de evolutiewetten van Darwin.

Aan wie zal de brave man of vrouw (de zieke) het leven te danken hebben? Aan de biddende gelovige (terwijl de zieke sterft) of aan de dokter, die in zijn opleiding gelukkig ideen over de evolutiewetten van Darwin meekreeg, waardoor het leven van de man of vrouw via de juiste antibiotica (waartegen bacterien genetisch gezien nog geen resistentie hebben) in de juiste dosis (afgemeten via wiskundige principes) kan worden bestreden? 

Dus de omstaander die er een dokter bijhaalt vanuit de juiste overtuigingen (ipv te bidden) of daarwerkelijk (materieel) geneeskundige hulp biedt, daar kan een samenleving op bouwen.

Het is gevaalijker wanneer iemand in de buurt is die sjamaan is en jou op straat ziek ziet. Hij gelooft en gaat gebeden zingen, maar jij wordt zieker. Terwijl de dokter dankzij zijn opleiding *in wetenschappen* jouw echt zal kunnen helpen.

(het is hier cru gesteld, om aan te tonen dat waar het geloof in onfeitelijkheden toe kan leiden in extremis met alle gevaarlijke gevolgen van dien in de samenleving).

Alles mag gelooft worden voor mijn part. Maar feiten en logische redeneringen moeten minstens voorrang blijven krijgen in een gezonde samenleving op onwaarschijnlijkheden of onbewezen zaken, als het over belangrijke en misschien minder belangrijke maar toch relevante alledaagse zaken gaat.

Vooral mensen die een voor de samenleving echt wel relevant beroep uitoefenen (artsen, verpleegkundigen, enz...) moet rationeel handelen voorrang krijgen op andere zaken.

Vooral in opvoeding is het belangrijk kinderen geen onwaarschijnlijkheden te vertellen alsof het echt is, wanneer dat over belangrijke zaken gaat.

In het belang van de samenleving. Als jijzelf 'heilige' teksten daar niet bijrekent, zegt dat iets over jouw kijk op deze teksten. (als niet strokend met feitelijkheden). Ikzelf heb deze teksten nog niet in die mate bestudeert, maar ze lijken me vooral zinvol om 'zin' te geven, om richting te geven. Psychologisch, zeg maar, kan literatuur _de harten beroeren_. (vele soorten literatuur, niet enkel diegene die velen van kleinsaf moesten kennen).
Maar zoals je blijkbaar terecht zelf al erkent: niet zozeer om juiste uitspraken te doen over de _fysieke_ werkelijkheid, zoals wetenschappers doen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goede morgen Pas 
Wat het schip betreft dat lijkt me duidelijk, hij had eerst het schip moeten checken en eventueel daar waar nodig onderhoud moeten verrichten. 
Nadat je echter het schip na beste willen hebt gerepareerd, moet je vertrouwen op Allah SWT, want ook al heb je het schip gerepareerd, als het staat geschreven dat de gehele bemanning en passagiers in zee omkomt, dan kan zelfs reparatie niet helpen.
Als staat geschreven dat de passagiers en bemanning veilig de oceaan overkomen, zonder dat het schip is gerepareerd dan is dat ook zo. 
Men moet dus altijd het schip repareren, en ongeacht de uitkomst, wel of niet verdronken, is men niet goed bij zijn hoofd om de verplichte onderhoudswerkzaamheden te verzaken. Allah ziet alles. Tegelijkertijd moet men er zich van bewust zijn dat alles van Allah Azza Wa Jall (the Mighty the Majestic) afhankelijk is. 
Je kunt ook deze vergelijking doorvoeren met betrekking tot medische hulp of vaccinaties: wel alles er aan doen om gezond te blijven, medicijnen, operaties maar vertrouw op Allah Azza Wa Jall. 
Dan wat Carrier betreft. 
*Contrary to theological polemic, it is not absurd to say that you stand for doubt. You should be open to falsifying evidence for any belief you hold, and you should commit to the rule that you will sway your opinion by the preponderance of evidence, and not by the preponderance of faith.* 
Allereerst is Carrier niet objectief, hij begint al met "contrary to theological polemic", maar goed. 
De vraag is hier wat is "evidence".
Is bewijs een theorie als Evolutie theorie, die van veronderstellingen aan elkaar hangt? NEE
Kun je bewijzen dat Eva uit de rib van Adam komt? 
NEE
Kunnen wij een fossiel vinden van een Engel? NEE
Maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat engelen niet bestaan!
Met andere woorden, Carrier is niet objectief omdat hij een materialist is. Het materialisme is allang weerlegd door o.a. de big bang theorie zie boven gepost.  
In de kwantum mechanika hebben ze ontdekt dat deeltjes reageren afhankelijk van of ze worden waargenomen of niet, zie de denkbeeldige proef met de kat van Schrodinger die zich in de superpositie bevindt.. 



Materie zou uit informatie bestaan, maar omdat we maar in 1 realiteit leven en er meerdere waarnemers zijn (er lopen soms honderden mensen in 1 straat) gaan de natuurkundigen er vanuit dat er een superbewustzijn moet bestaan die alles bepaalt: deeltje vervalt of deeltje vervalt niet. Het is dan nog maar een kleine stap om het superbewustzijn God te noemen. Einstein zei over deze kwestie: God dobbelt niet. 
Anyway, terug komen op wat is "evidence". Carrier heeft een uitgesproken ouderwetse allang weerlegde materialistische visie, WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET. En deze visie is dus onjuist volgens natuurkundigen, en ook incompleet volgens religieuzen, het sluit immers het bestaan van engelen en andere zaken uit. 
Daarnaast blijft het gevaar van the dictatorship of science. Degene die de media en het geld in handen hebben controleren daarmee de wetenschap en dus de massa. 

*This is the way one ought to behave* 
Niet dus. De kennis van de mens is niet te vergelijken met de kennis van de Schepper Die ons Zelf geschapen heeft. Dit is logica. 
Groetjes Snow

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor mijn fouten en ons leiden op het rechte pad AMIEN

----------


## Snowwhite

Ignore

----------


## maartenn100

Snowhite verwart de natuurkunde op microniveau (kleinste deeltjes en conclusies daarrond) met natuurkunde op macroniveau. Op microniveau gelden andere wetten dan op macroniveau, het ene met het andere vergelijken is appelen met peren vergelijken.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Jij neemt de koran letterlijk? Dan denk je dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen en ben je dientengevolge behept met waandenkbeelden.
> http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_index.html: dergelijke mallotigheid acht jij aannemelijk?
> 
> 
> 5 maanden geleden heb ik die link geplaatst. Wat opvallend is, is dat op die site "miracle of the quran" 85 items staan, de meesten over het universum, maar je hebt van al die 85 de mieren eruit gelicht. Why? Sindsdien heb je 134 postings over mieren geplaatst.<...>


Ik heb ook andere behandeld, maar de passage met de mier is interessant. Er volgt nl. uit dat je de koran niet letterlijk kunt opvatten. Indien letterlijk opgevat, is de passage met de babbelende mier nonsens en kan zich nooit daadwerkelijk voorgedaan hebben, of je moet van mening zijn dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. 

Nogmaals het volgende.
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?

Met een aanvulling.
We hebben een 7e eeuws boek waarin iemand verklaart dat het opperwezen van het universum tot hem gesproken heeft. In het boek wordt vervolgens uiteen gezet hoe dat opperwezen de wereld gemaakt heeft en hoe mensen hun leven moeten inrichten opdat zij het opperwezen behagen. Het opperwezen heeft volgens dat boek de mensen namelijk geschapen om zich door hen te laten aanbidden.
Geef eens een reden waarom de moderne wetenschap bij haar theorievorming rekening zou moeten houden met het boek in kwestie, en wel een reden die ook aanvaardbaar is voor wetenschappers die het boek niet als een letterlijke waarheid zien waar niet aan getornd mag worden.

----------


## maartenn100

Misschien spendeert Snowwhite (en anderen) heler dagen met het proberen een zinvol gesprek aan te gaan met mieren hahahah.

----------


## ronald

> Misschien spendeert Snowwhite (en anderen) heler dagen met het proberen een zinvol gesprek aan te gaan met mieren hahahah.


Ik wist dat Belgen dom waren maar dat ze ook nog eens sarcastisch proberen te zijn wist ik niet.....doos.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Wat het schip betreft dat lijkt me duidelijk (),


Goed, sommige dingen *mag* je niet geloven, andere wel, daar zijn we het dus over eens. Waar ligt het verschil ? Carrier heeft daar een duidelijke mening over:
- Doubt (twijfel) is het hoogste principe, wat je ook gelooft het kan later fout blijken.
-Beschikbare 'Evidence', voor en tegen het geloof zijn beslissend.
-Het zoeken naar 'evidence' houdt nooit op. 
-Geloof alleen bewijst niets.
De kracht van deze aanpak is niet dat het een waar geloof garandeert maar dat een fout geloof vroeger of later gecorrigeerd wordt. Dit is analoog aan de natuurwetenschap, die er vaak naast zit en zichzelf voortdurend corrigeert. Met, het mag gezegd, respectable resultaten.
_'Evidence', dit terzijde, is overigens niet hetzelfde als 'proof'. Dat het nederlands beide met 'bewijs vertaalt is nogal slordig. 'Proof', een spijkerhard en onwrikbaar bewijs bestaat eigenlijk alleen in de wiskunde. Alles wat wij berhaupt over de buitenwereld weten(wiskunde behoort niet tot de buitenwereld) berust op 'evidence' ('aanwijzingen'). Wie zich daarmee niet tevreden geeft moet zich een ander universum uitzoeken. Dat je je ongenoegen daarover in een PC'tje kunt hacken en per glaskabel over vijf continenten kunt verdelen is evidence voor het geloof, dat de natuurwetenschap, echt iets over de wereld zegt. Geen proof, evidence._
Een fatsoenlijk rechter oordeelt precies op die manier over schuld of van een verdachte, iets anders zou moreel niet te verantwoorden zijn. Zeg ik, jij laat je daar wijselijk niet over uit. 


Met Carriers aanpak ben jij het niet eens:




> This is the way one ought to behave.
> Niet dus.


Hoe dan wel ? Hoe kom jij tot een oordeel over wat je wel en wat niet mag geloven ?

Waarom geloof je wel aan Schrdingers kat, paralelwerelden en superbewustzijn en niet aan ET ? 
Bewustzijn overigens, is vooralsnog fysisch ongrijpbaar. 
Dat 


> de natuurkundigen er vanuit dat er een superbewustzijn moet bestaan die alles bepaalt:


 is dus met zekerheid larie, dat mag je rustig van me aannemen.

Wat ET eigenlijk precies inhoudt, dat weet je niet, dat heb je hier meermaals bewezen.
Ik heb, als onderdeel van een chemiestudie, ooit nog wel eens examen moeten doen in quantenmechanica; ik ben geen expert maar ik weet wel waar het over gaat en, ook belangrijk, waarover niet. Aan de hand van de hier beschikbare evidence, geloof ik niet, dat jij hetzelfde kunt zeggen.

Het is mij, samenvattend, volstrekt onduidelijk hoe jij bepaalt wat je gelooft en wat niet.
Carriers 'ethics of thought' verwerp je. 
Goed, hoe zien jouw 'ethics of thought' eruit ?

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,




> Ik heb ook andere behandeld, maar de passage met de mier is interessant. Er volgt nl. uit dat je de koran niet letterlijk kunt opvatten. Indien letterlijk opgevat, is de passage met de babbelende mier nonsens en kan zich nooit daadwerkelijk voorgedaan hebben, of je moet van mening zijn dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen.




Allereerst blijkt uit het vers van de koran niet dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Het een en ander is ook al uitgelegd door Rourchid en andere. Nogmaals dat is een conclusie die jij trekt.

Profeten hebben gaven gekregen van Allah, en ze verrichten wonderen.

De Profeet Salomo (aleyhi salam= vrede zij met hem afgekort vanaf nu met AS) had dus de wind onder zijn bevel, djoenoen (= meervoud van djinn), vogels en hij kon de dieren *verstaan*. 
_
"And indeed We gave knowledge to David and Solomon, and they both said: "All the praises and thanks be to Allah, Who has preferred us above many of His believing slaves!"
And Solomon inherited (the knowledge of) David. He said: "O mankind! We have been taught the language of birds, and on us have been bestowed all things. This, verily, is an evident grace (from Allah)."
And there were gathered before Solomon his hosts of jinns and men, and birds, and they were all set in battle order (marching forwards). (Ch 27:15-17 Quran)._ 
Zoals geplaatst:

_Allah had blessed Solomon with many abilities. He could command the winds and understand and talk to birds and animals._

Abraham (aleyhi salam) bijvoorbeeld, kwam ongeschonden uit het vuur wat Allah voor hem (AS) koel had gemaakt, dat is ook een wonder:
 
*The Idolaters Try to burn Abraham*

Anger was burning in their hearts. They decided to throw Abraham into the biggest fire they could build. All the citizens were ordered to gather wood as a service to their gods. Ignorant, sick women vowed that if they were cured they would donate so much wood to burn Abraham. For several days they collected fuel. They dug a deep pit, filled it with firewood and ignited it. They brought a catapult with which to cast Abraham into the fire. Abraham was put on the catapult, his hands and feet were tied. The fire was ready with its flame reaching the sky. The people stood away from the pit because of the great heat. Then the chief priest gave his order to cast Abraham
into the fire.


The angel Gabriel came near Abraham's head and asked him: "O Abraham do you wish for anything?" Abraham replied: "Nothing from you."


The catapult was shot and Abraham was cast into the fire. But his descent into the blaze was as descent on steps in a cool garden. The flames were still there, but they did not burn for Allah the Almighty had issued His command:


_"O fire! Be you coolness and safety for Abraham."_ (Ch 21:69 Quran)


The fire submitted to the will of Allah, becoming cool and safe for Abraham. It only burned his bonds, and he sat in the midst of the fire as if he were sitting in a garden. He glorified and praised Allah the Almighty, with a heart that contained only his love for Allah. There was not any vacant space therein for fear, awe, or worry. It was filled with love only.

Fear and awe were dead, and the fire was turned into coolness, making the air pleasant. Those who love Allah as Abraham did do not fear. 
De kwestie over mieren heb je dus verkeerd begrepen, het zegt niets over de intelligentie van de mieren, maar over de kwaliteiten en gaven die Salomo (AS) van God/Allah gekregen heeft.

Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor mijn fouten AMIEN

----------


## Snowwhite

> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?







> Wat ET eigenlijk precies inhoudt, dat weet je niet, dat heb je hier meermaals bewezen.




Wat de gevestigde orde propagandeert doet mij niets. 

Ik weet dat het n en ander inherent aan elkaar is. 

Het is jullie goed recht om dit te geloven, nogmaals ik ben voor vrijheid van denken.

Ik persoonlijk weiger mij te onderwerpen aan deze valse ideologie, mijn eigen geloof: Adam AS is geschapen door ALLAH.

Het blijft herhalen.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Geef eens een reden waarom de moderne wetenschap bij haar theorievorming rekening zou moeten houden met het boek in kwestie, en wel een reden die ook aanvaardbaar is voor wetenschappers die het boek niet als een letterlijke waarheid zien waar niet aan getornd mag worden.


Waarom zou je rekening moeten houden? 

Wij bedrijven wetenschap en jullie bedrijven wetenschap, en over het meeste zal ongetwijfeld geen onenigheid bestaan, wetenschap bestaat niet alleen maar uit de ET.

Nogmaals, herhaling, Islam is niet tegen technologie.

----------


## Tomas

> Nogmaals, herhaling, Islam is niet tegen technologie.


Dat betwijfel ik. Intentie en oorsprong is in de Islam ook een issue. Zo mag je -volgens mij- geld dat verkregen is uit harame zaken of rente niet houden. Maar de Islam is niet tegen geld. Niet ansich. Maar wel tegen hoe het verkregen of ontstaan is.

Je kunt dus niet zondermeer stellen dat technologie goed is. Verre weg het meeste komt voor uit haram gedreven wetenschap. Nogmaals: de diesel of benzine in je auto is door oliemaatschappijen uit de grond gehaald met behulp van de ET. Lijkt mij haram.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Pas,




> Met Carriers aanpak ben jij het niet eens
> 
> Hoe dan wel ? Hoe kom jij tot een oordeel over wat je wel en wat niet mag geloven ?






Bijvoorbeeld geloof je in het bestaan van bezetenheid, dan zeg ik ja. 
Geloof je dat vitamine C goed is zeg ik ook ja.

Een deel zal altijd overeenkomen met de wetenschap van de materialisten, maar een deel niet. 

De Koran is de waarheid. 

Nogmaals, Carrier is zeker niet objectief of neutraal. WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET is incompleet. Carrier is een naturalist. Blijft herhalen maar toch nog:

1 wetenschap is nooit objectief. 2 wetenschap is nooit compleet 3 wetenschap kost geld (in handen van de elite) 4 wetenschap hangt af van het propaganda mechanisme

----------


## Tomas

> Blijft herhalen maar toch nog:
> 1 wetenschap is nooit objectief. 
> 2 wetenschap is nooit compleet 
> 3 wetenschap kost geld (in handen van de elite) 
> 4 wetenschap hangt af van het propaganda mechanisme


Je herhaalt deels wat Pas schrijft. En des ondanks denk je nog altijd dat we dit niet weten. Althans:

1. Is heus waar. Er zijn echter zo vreselijk veel wetenschappers en de wetenschappelijke methode is ansich juist heel objectief. Want een theorie is pas een wetenschappelijke theorie als deze falsifieerbaar is. En zodra dat kan is deze objectief te beoordelen.

2. Dat is juist -zoals Pas dat stelt- de kracht van wetenschape. De kracht van wetenschap is dat deze nooit de waarheid denkt te weten, maar er naar zoekt. En de zwakte van religie is het tegengestelde. Magoed, dat laatste staat er los van.

3. Alles kost geld. En wetenschap is niet alleen in handen van de elite. Ook van de overheid middels universiteiten. Religie kost ook geld en de inhoud daarvan is echt niet in handen van het gepeupel.

4. Wetenschap hangt af van de resultaten. Wetenschappelijk onderzoek dat alleen kennis oplevert wordt voornamelijk door overheden -ons belasting geld- betaald. Wetenschap dat praktische toepassingen oplevert -tochnologie- betaald zichzelf.

Vooral dit laatste is essentieel: Wetenschap bedruipt zichzelf, want zelfs jij maakt er gebruik van en betaald ervoor. je wil alleen niet weten hoe ze het doen en hoe het resultaat verkregen is.

Religie echter heeft niks te bieden. En moet het dus hebben van propaganda.

----------


## maartenn100

> Ik wist dat Belgen dom waren maar dat ze ook nog eens sarcastisch proberen te zijn wist ik niet.....doos.


Ronald, als in de koran staat dat mieren kunnen praten, en Snowwhite gelooft dit letterlijk, dan is het logisch dat ze minstens 1 keer moet hebben geprobeerd om met mieren te praten. Anders gelooft ze iets 'zomaar' zonder het te checken.

Lijkt me een logische redenering.

Uiteraard gelooft Snowwhite _niet_ wat in de koran staat over pratende mieren (of minstens toch niet lettelrijk!), _maar ze kan dat niet toegeven_. _Want dan geeft ze toe dat er inderdaad zaken instaan die niet kloppen of die je toch metaforisch moet nemen zoals ik eerder stelde_. Dat kan ze niet over haar lippen krijgen. _Dat is ontheiliging_. Ookal staan er fouten in. Dat is de essentie, Ronald. 

Neen, de conclusie is, ookal blijft Snowwhite uit alle hoeken van het internet zoeken naar kramikkelige tegenargumenten, integenstelling tot wat ze graag had willen aantonen blijkt wetenschap het meest betrouwbare bouwwerk tot hiertoe is gebleken. Alle anderen faalden. Snowwhite heeft dus ongelijk. Of ze dat intellectueel eerilijk kan toegeven, is natuurlijk van een geheel andere orde.
Na zorgvuldige tegenargumentatie blijven herhalen dat 'x is de waarheid', ookal zijn fouten eruit aangetoond, is eerder het gevolg van brainwashing en hardnekkigheid, dan het resultaat van inzicht na een logisch opgebouwde argumentatie.

----------


## Rourchid

> Henri Poincar


Poincar : reactionair als filosoof (_conventionalisme_) en revolutionair als wetenschapper.
Duhem : revolutionair als filosoof en reactionair als wetenschapper.

Donald Gillies, Philosophy of Science in the Twentieth Century

----------


## maartenn100

Kijk mensen, uiteindelijk gaat het over 'bewijzen' of 'feiten' laten spreken boven mantra's, aangeprate verhalen en domme herhaling van nuttelozen handelingen gebaseerd op het louter kopiren van wat vorige generaties nadeden van de generaties ervoor.

Iets uitzoeken hoe iets werkelijk zit, ipv zomaar iets aannemen, is relevanter. Dat is de essentie. Wie daartegen is, is tegen de vrijheid van mensen om zelf dingen uit te zoeken ipv hen dingen te laten aanpraten.

----------


## Rourchid

> Richard Carrier


Debunking *Christianity* : http://debunkingchristianity.blogspo...questions.html

The Original* Christian* Cosmos : 
http://www.infidels.org/library/mode....html#original


N.B.
Richard Rorty lezen blijft een verademing, zeker voor *Nederlanders* die zijn opgegroeid in een *theologisch aangestuurde filosofische traditie*.

Bron : http://www.nrc.nl/kunst/article72127...t_Circus_Plato

----------


## Rourchid

> Popper


_'Wij hebben gewoon geen orgaan voor het kennen, voor de 'waarheid': wij 'weten' (of geloven of verbeelden ons) precies zoveel als in het belang van de mensen-kudde, de soort nuttig is: en zelfs wat hier 'nuttigheid' wordt genoemd, is uiteindelijk ook maar een geloof, verbeelding of misschien wel precies die noodlottige domheid waaraan wij eens te gronde zullen gaan'_
*Friedrich Nietzsche. Die frhliche Wissenschaft. 1887, p. 354*

Zonder over het hoofd te zien dat een aantal individuele filosofen zeer zinnig over wetenschap heeft nagedacht kan gerust worden gesteld dat de wetenschapsfilosofie, in de zin van een systematische theorievorming over wat wetenschappelijke kennis is, hoe die tot stand komt en hoe die zich verhoudt tot andere soorten van kennis, pas echt is begonnen in de jaren twintig van de twintigste eeuw. 
In die tijd legde de Wiener Kreis, met als belangrijkste vertegenwoordigers Moritz Schlick en Rudolf Carnap, de basis voor een wetenschapsfilosofie die wordt aangeduid met _logisch empirisme_ of _logisch positivisme_. Een georganiseerd systematisch onderzoek naar de rechtvaardiging van de wetenschappelijke waarheidsaanspraken werd vr die tijd niet erg noodzakelijk geacht, omdat het gelijk, door enerzijds een dogmatisch geloof in de juistheid van empirie en logica, en anderzijds het technische en economische succes, op voorhand al aan de kant van de wetenschap lag. Het was de in 1925 opgerichte Wiener Kreis er in de eerste plaats om te doen het denken radicaal te zuiveren van allerlei irrationele tendensen. En dan niet alleen het wetenschappelijke denken in de strikte zin, maar ook het denken van alledag. In de ogen van de Wiener Kreis zijn de enige zinvolle uitspraken gebaseerd op elementaire waarnemingsfeiten of moeten daarop te herleiden zijn. Alle andere uitspraken zijn vanuit kennistheoretisch oogpunt zinloos. Het pretentieuze programma van de logisch positivisten moest leiden tot een 'wetenschappelijke wereldopvatting' en een 'eenheidswetenschap'. Hoewel de betekenis van het logisch positivisme goed is te begrijpen in een tijd van opkomend fascisme, heeft de eenzijdige wetenschappelijkheid ervan veel kritiek uitgelokt, van onder anderen Ludwig Wittgenstein, de Frankfurter Schule en Karl Popper. 

Ludwig Wittgenstein was het wel met de Wiener Kreis eens maar beschouwde het logisch positivisme als een halve filosofie. Het gaf een goede beschrijving van wetenschappelijke kennis, maar Wittgenstein hechtte een groter belang aan kennis overtypisch niet-wetenschappelijke zaken als schoonheid en moraal, kennis die door de logisch positivisten juist als zinloos werd beschouwd. 

De Frankfurter Schule , met als belangrijkste vertegenwoordigers Theodor Adorno, Max Horkheimer, Walter Benjamin, Herbert Marcuse en tegenwoordig Jrgen Habermas, onderschreef met de _kritische theorie_ Wittgensteins bedenkingen tegen het logisch positivisme. Daarbij hadden de Frankfurters grote bezwaren tegen de strikte scheiding tussen (natuur- en sociaal)wetenschappelijke feiten en de morele waarding ervan: alsof er geen 'krankzinnige feiten' zouden kunnen bestaan.

De derde belangrijke criticus was Karl Popper. Met zijn _kritisch rationalisme_ zaagde hij twee belangrijke peilers - de logica en de feiten - onder het logisch positivisme uit. Logisch gesproken, stelde Popper, hoeven de wetenschappelijke feiten van vandaag niet per se ook morgen waar te zijn, en wat de feiten zelf betreft: zuivere feiten bestaan niet, feiten zijn altijd in theoretische concepten gehuld. 

*Popper's wetenschapsopvatting werd op zijn beurt weer bekritiseerd door Thomas Kuhn.* Ging Popper nog uit van n wetenschappelijke traditie en een gedurige groei van wetenschappelijke kennis, Kuhn toonde aan dat er voortdurend _wetenschappelijke revoluties_ plaatsvinden, waarna de geschiedenis van de wetenschap steeds opnieuw wordt herschreven. Traditie en kennisgroei zijn slechts schijn. 
Het idee van de wetenschappelijke revoluties baseert Kuhn op het werk van zijn leermeester de Franse filosoof _Alexandre Koyr_. Op deze manier mengt _het Franse denken_ zich definitief in het Angelsaksische debat. Koyr behoort tot een grotere groep Franse denkers die zich gekonfronteerd ziet met het afstervende spiritualisme en de opkomst van het fascisme in Europa. De fenomenologie, het Marxisme en het werk van Hegel vormen het houvast van de groep waartoe veel bekende namen (gaan) behoren: Lacan, Merleau-Ponty, Bataille, Sartre, Lvinas, Foucault en Derrida. De onderlinge verschillen tussen deze filosofen zijn groot. Hun gezamenlijk kenmerk is echter dat zij allen (zij het op verschillende manieren) het idee van de discontinuteit uitwerken. Zij reageren daarmee op het subjectcentrisme dat de grondslag vormt van de moderne Angelsaksische wetenschap. Zij verwijten de moderne wetenschap dat deze de individuele mens te zeer een centrale betekenisgevende plek toekent. Zij stellen dat de mens veel meer gedetermineerd is dan hijzelf wil toegeven. De mens is weliswaar uitgerust met een 'denk-apparaat' maar dat vormt niet alleen zijn sterke kant. De zwakheid van het apparaat is (dialectisch gesproken), dat het niet-niet kan denken, waardoor het genoodzaakt is om betekenissen toe te kennen ook al zijn deze feitelijk onwaar - of erger nog: tegen de waarheid gericht. De wetenschap zelf heeft volgens hen een autonome positie. Dat betekent dat de kennis die wetenschappers verzamelen altijd provisorisch is. Eens in de zoveel tijd ontstaat zodoende een breuk (discontnuteit) in de gevestigde wetenschap. Kuhn laat dit proces van discontinuteit zien in de vorm van de steeds terugkerende wetenschappelijke revoluties. Na verloop van tijd raakt de waarheid van de wetenschappers gericht tegen de waarheid van de wetenschap zelf met als gevolg een nieuwe revolutie. 

De kwestie van de ontwikkeling van de wetenschap volgens het idee van continuteit waarin de kennende mens centraal staat (de Angelsaksiche optie) dan wel het idee van de discontinuteit, waarin de relatie met de (autonome) kennis centraal staat (het Franse denken) zet zich voort als een tweetal wegen in het wetenschapsfilosofisch debat. Het debat volgens het idee van de continuteit zet zich voort in de personen van _Imre Lakatos_ en _Paul Feyerabend_. 

Imre Lakatos heeft geprobeerd de tegenstelling tussen Popper en Kuhn te overbruggen met zijn _verfijnd falsificationisme_. 

Terwijl Popper wetenschappelijke kennis nog het hoogst waardeerde en Kuhn zich nog beperkte tot verschillende soorten van wetenschap of rationaliteit, breidde Paul Feyerabend met zijn _dadastisch pluralisme_ het menselijke kengebied uit tot kunst en mythologie, waarbij _op voorhand_ niet duidelijk is wel soort van kennen voor het oplossen van problemen de voorkeur geniet. 

Het debat dat het principe van de discontinuteit als uitgangspunt neemt, zet zich voort via Michel Foucault en Jean-Franois Lyotard . De laatste introduceert eind jaren zeventig de term postmodern: de wetenschap is op het punt gekomen dat zij nog uitsluitend aan zichzelf refereert. De wetenschap `betekent' zichzelf. Beide lijnen komen uiteindelijk weer bijeen bij Richard Rorty. 

Richard Rorty is te beschouwen als een _pragmatist_, wat wil zeggen dat hij het brein beschouwd als een gereedschapskist waarin allerlei theorien bij elkaar worden bewaard. Doet zich een probleem voor, dan moet het juiste stuk gereedschap erbij worden gezocht. Feiten bestaan niet, zegt Rorty, wat 'waar' is wordt door de mensen zelf bepaald in een altijd voortdurend gesprek. 

Zetten we na Feyerabend, Lyotard en Rorty een aantal wetenschapsfilosofische ontwikkelingen nog eens op een rij, dan blijkt dat zich vanaf het begin van de twintigste eeuw een aanzienlijke verandering in het denken over wetenschap heeft voltrokken: de wetenschapsfilosofie als geheel laat met betrekking tot de waarheid een terugtrekkende beweging zien. Vr die tijd legitimeerde men zijn waarheidsaanspraken met verwijzing naar logica en empirie, die buiten de mens, dus objectief, gegeven zijn. De Wiener Kreis ging niet meer uit van waarheid, maar van waarschijnlijkheid van wetenschappelijke kennis. Popper had het eerder over mogelijkheid dan over waarschijnlijkheid en beschouwde wetenschappelijke kennis niet meer objectief gegeven, maar des mensen. Vervolgens onderkende Kuhn, naar aanleiding van zijn historische onderzoek, meerdere verschillende rationaliteiten en de specifieke keuze hangt af van sociologische en psychologische factoren. Feyerabend en Rorty tenslotte zagen wetenschap als n der mogelijke kenwijzen naast een aantal andere, en de voorkeur voor de ene of de andere al dan niet rationele kenwijze wordt bepaald door het praktische nut, dat wil zeggen economisch voordeel of politieke macht. De wetenschapsfilosoof Gerard de Vries schrijft: 

_In de debatten over kernenergie en recombinant-DNA-onderzoek, zou dan, uitvergroot, de kern van de wetenschap naar voren komen. De rationele, wetenschappelijke methode die filosofen eeuwenlang gekoesterd hebben, blijkt dan in situaties waar het erop aankomt, een soort vijfde rad aan de wagen te zijn. In controverses wordt, met andere woorden voor iedereen zichtbaar, wat op basis van anderssoortige argumenten eerder door Kuhn en Feyerabend was betoogd: er bestaat geen 'wetenschappelijke methode' die de consensusvorming binnen de wetenschap in rationele banen kan leiden. De belangrijkste keuzes in de wetenschap komen niet tot stand op basis van rationele argumenten. Tussen beoefenaren van wetenschap die niet hetzelfde gezichtspunt delen, heersen fundamentele communicatieproblemen. De wetenschappelijke stellingen die men betrekt, zijn incommensurabel. Niet 'waarheid', maar 'macht' geeft de doorslag._

Feyerabend Lyotard en Rorty worden, gezien hun opvattingen over wetenschap en waarheid, postmoderne filosofen genoemd. De meeste van hun ideen zijn echter niet nieuw, maar grijpen terug op wat Friedrich Nietzsche ruim een eeuw eerder al had bedacht. Nietzsche wordt dan ook beschouwd als de _godfather_ van het postmodernisme, en zijn invloed is zo groot geweest dat - in de woorden van Gerrit Komrij - iedereen na 1900 op zijn tijd rekenschap heeft moeten afleggen van zijn verhouding tot Nietzsche. 

Bron : http://www.fss.uu.nl/wetfil/96-97/achter.htm

----------


## Rourchid

> De vergelijking van Maarten dat 2+2= 4 en geen 5, raakt kant nog wal, want daar gaat het niet om.


In 1984 (Orwell) tracht O'Brien '2 + 2 = 5' als waarheid te slijten aan Winston: incoherentisme als ultieme vernedering.

----------


## Rourchid

> In de boeken gaat het over de moraal.
> 
> Een* gedichtje* of sprookjesverhaaltje doet Zijn _werkelijke_ Schepping dus onrecht aan als het over de fysieke ontstaansgeschiedenis ervan gaat.


Voorbij de wetenschappelijke filosofie

Drie verschillende antwoorden zijn er in deze eeuw gegeven op
de vraag, hoe wij ons moeten opstellen ten opzichte van de
westerse filosofische traditie. De antwoorden lopen parallel met
drie verschillende opvattingen over het doel van de filosofie: het
antwoord van Husserl (het 'scintistische' antwoord), dat van
Heidegger (*het 'potische' antwoord*) en dat van de pragmatisten
(het 'politieke' antwoord). Het eerste antwoord is het meest
bekend en is zowel bij Husserl als bij zijn positivistische oppo-
nenten te vinden. In deze visie wordt de filosofie gemodelleerd
naar de natuurwetenschap en staat ze relatief ver af van zowel
kunst als politiek.

De antwoorden van Heidegger en van het pragmatisme zijn een
reactie op dit bekende 'scintistische' antwoord. Heidegger wendt
zich af van de wetenschapsbeoefenaar en richt zich op de dichter.
De filosofische denker is de enige figuur die op n lijn staat met
de dichter. Wat grote denkers hebben voortgebracht heeft net zo
weinig te maken met mathematische fysica en met staatsmanschap
als de prestaties van grote dichters. Pragmatisten als Dewey
daarentegen wenden zich van de theoretische wetenschapsbeoefe-
naars af en richten zich op ingenieurs en maatschappelijk werkers
-mensen die het leven van anderen aangenamer en veiliger
proberen te maken en daar de wetenschap en filosofie als
gereedschap voor gebruiken."

Richard R. Rorty (Essays on Heidegger, 1991)

N.B.
Kenmerk van metafysica is, dat het denken van de dingen zich niet
consequent als het denken van de relativiteit voltrekt. Metafysica
komt tevoorschijn, wanneer of dingen (verabsoluteerd materialisme) of
denken (zoals in het duitse idealisme) absoluut gesteld worden. Met de
voorgaande gegeven absoluutstelling is en wordt de een op een
verhouding van de relativiteit van de menselijke levenspraxis
begripsmatig op haar valse extremen gebracht, waarmee dan vervolgens
schijnproblemen (die van het dualisme = metafysica) in de wereld van
de beweging van de dingen (= van het denken van de dingen), in de
levenspraxis tevoorschijn komen. Het bekendste voorbeeld is hier dat
van de menselijke wilsvrijheid contra determinisme.

Systematisch gezien is het begrip metafysica met de verabsoluteerde
denkinhoud gegeven. Deze verabsoluteerde inhoud is, net als de
relatieve, met de ding-ervaring gegeven, zintuiglijke data, iets
wat zich associatief als herinneringsdenken voltrekt. Maar deze
voltrekking is noch op een subject aangewezen, noch ook op een
objectief reele substantie van de wereld waardoor een
aanzienlijk deel van de *westerse* metafysica - met dit laatste - is
beindigd. Ook de eeuwige recursie op kentheorie komt, gezien de
vereffening met de menselijke verabsoluteringswaan, in een ander licht
te staan. 

Barth nl.filosofie

----------


## Rourchid

> Snowhite verwart de natuurkunde op microniveau (kleinste deeltjes en conclusies daarrond) met natuurkunde op macroniveau. Op microniveau gelden andere wetten dan op macroniveau, het ene met het andere vergelijken is appelen met peren vergelijken.


"Eigenschappen op macroschaal kunnen op microschaal begrepen en benvloed worden."

Bron : Natuurkunde leeft

----------


## Rourchid

> Wat ET eigenlijk precies inhoudt, dat weet je niet, dat heb je hier meermaals bewezen.


ET zou het 'Grote Verhaal' zijn, dat niet tegengesproken mag/kan worden door [bijvoorbeeld] het Schrift.

N.B.
Wat betekent het voor een mens om mens te zijn? Voor de existentialisten is dat een veroordeeld zijn tot vrijheid, een geketend zijn aan de eigen verantwoordelijkheid voor jezelf en je handelen, waaraan geen ontkomen mogelijk is. Een existentialist als Sartre voelt zich opgesloten in zijn eigenheid, voor hem is het andere principieel ontoegankelijk. Voor pragmatisten als Richard Rorty is het mens zijn een zaak van zelfdefinitie, een zoeken naar een eigen vocabulaire, naar tekens die het eigen bestaan kunnen betekenen. Rorty zoekt naar een expressie van die eigenheid, naar een vorm waarin die eigenheid tot uiting kan komen. Hij voelt zich verwant aan postmodernisten als Jean-Franois Lyotard die het grote verhaal hebben afgezworen en zich tevreden stellen met beschrijvingen van het mens zijn die slechts een lokale strekking hebben, verhalen waarvan de betekenis zich beperkt tot een eigen tijd en plaats. Voor hen kan het eigene vrijwel iedere denkbare vorm aannemen, en kan eenieder dat weer in een eigen verhaal vertalen. Je bent dan voor de ander wat die ander je laat zijn binnen zijn persoonlijke belevingscirkel.

Bron : http://www.volkskrantblog.nl/bericht/184099



> Ik heb, als onderdeel van een chemiestudie, ooit nog wel eens examen moeten doen in quantenmechanica; ik ben geen expert maar ik weet wel waar het over gaat en, ook belangrijk, waarover niet. Aan de hand van de hier beschikbare evidence, geloof ik niet, dat jij hetzelfde kunt zeggen.


De Einsteinse revolutie in de fysica tastte een aantal centrale overtuigingen aan: die van een absoluut assenstelsel met een duidelijk verschil tussen objecten in rust en objecten in beweging, en van de onveranderlijkheid van lengte, tijd en massa. Dat waren basisassumpties die moesten verdwijnen, waardoor er weinig meer van het oorspronkelijke netwerk overbleef. *Maar aan de buitenkant veranderde er niet zoveel*. Alleen bij zeer hoge snelheden en grote massa's is het verschil merkbaar.

Pim Lemmens nl.filosofie



> Het is mij, samenvattend, volstrekt onduidelijk hoe jij bepaalt wat je gelooft en wat niet.
> Carriers 'ethics of thought' verwerp je. 
> Goed, hoe zien jouw 'ethics of thought' eruit ?


Sabina Lovibond : Ethics of Care.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Voorbij de wetenschappelijke filosofie


 :petaf: 



> Der Lehrer: Si Fu, nenne uns die Hauptfragen der Philosophie.
> Si Fu: Sind die Dinge auer uns, fr sich, auch ohne uns, oder sind die Dinge in uns, fr uns, nicht ohne uns.
> Der Lehrer: Welche Meinung ist die richtige?
> Si Fu: Es ist keine Entscheidung gefallen. 
> Der Lehrer: Zu welcher Meinung neigte zuletzt die Mehrheit unserer Philosophen?
> Si Fu: Die Dinge sind auer uns, fr sich, auch ohne uns.
> Der Lehrer: Warum blieb die Frage ungelst?
> Si Fu: Der Kongress, der die Entscheidung bringen sollte, fand wie seit zweihundert Jahren im Kloster Mi Sang statt, welches am Ufer des Gelben Flusses liegt. Die Frage hie: Ist der Gelbe Fluss wirklich, oder existiert er nur in den Kpfen? Whrend des Kongresses aber gab es eine Schneeschmelze im Gebirge, und der Gelbe Fluss stieg ber seine Ufer und schwemmte das Kloster Mi Sang mit allen Kongressteilnehmern weg. So ist der Beweis, dass die Dinge auer uns, fr sich, auch ohne uns sind, nicht erbracht worden.
> Der Lehrer: Gut. Die Stunde ist zu Ende.
> _Brecht-- Turandot_

----------


## H.P.Pas

Citaat:



> Ik heb, als onderdeel van een chemiestudie, ooit nog wel eens examen moeten doen in quantenmechanica; ik ben geen expert maar ik weet wel waar het over gaat en, ook belangrijk, waarover niet. .





> De Einsteinse revolutie in de fysica tastte een aantal centrale overtuigingen aan: die van een absoluut assenstelsel met een duidelijk verschil tussen objecten in rust en objecten in beweging, en van de onveranderlijkheid van lengte, tijd en massa. Dat waren basisassumpties die moesten verdwijnen, waardoor er weinig meer van het oorspronkelijke netwerk overbleef. *Maar aan de buitenkant veranderde er niet zoveel*. Alleen bij zeer hoge snelheden en grote massa's is het verschil merkbaar.
> 
> Pim Lemmens nl.filosofie


Zo heeft quantenmechanica bijvoorbeeld niets te maken met relativiteitstheorie.

----------


## maartenn100

> De vergelijking van Maarten dat 2+2= 4 en geen 5, raakt kant nog wal, want daar gaat het niet om.


Uiteraard is dit een simplistisch voorbeeld. Maar de essentie blijft hetzelfde:

Er bestaan 'invarianten' of 'feiten', die zich onderscheiden van zelfbedrog, bijgeloof, zomaar geloof, waan, illusie, enz...

Zo onderscheidt zich een droom van een werkelijk voorval. Er is een verschil, zeg maar. Het ene wordt onwaar genoemd, het andere 'de werkelijkheid'.

Feiten zijn door iedereen, universeel, vast te stellen, onafhankelijk van elkaar. 
Als de ene het experiment doet, en de ander doet dat los van de andere ook, komt met tot dezelfde waarnemingen en dezelfde inzichten.
Logische redeneringen zijn door iedereen, met een gezond werkende geest, te begrijpen.

"2 + 2 = 4" zal zowel door iemand op de Noordpool kunnen erkend worden als zijnde waar, als door iemand in bvb. het Zuiden van Japan. Onafhankelijk van elkaar begrijpen deze mensen hetzelfde. Ze begrijpen elkaar door zuiver inzicht in de redenering, _zonder dat er dwang, beloning of straf aan het al dan niet aanvaarden van deze overtuiging vasthangt_. Louter door inzicht in de redenering en het kunnen nagaan ervan in de feiten.

Een wetenschappelijk experiment, waarin men twee scheikundige elementen samenvoegt, en daardoor een ander scheikundige stof verkrijgt, kan door mensen, onafhankelijk van elkaar ter wereld worden gedaan, beiden zullen tot dezelfde waarnemingen komen. Ze begrijpen elkaar door zuiver inzicht in het chemisch proces, plus dat ze beiden uit de feiten kunnen afleiden wat het gevolg is van deze samenvoeging van de elementen.

Godsdiensten daarentegen hebben in de geschiedenis vooral 'de hel' als dwangmiddel gebruikt om zaken te doen geloven als zijnde openbaringen, die uit historisch onderzoek (= inzicht in het systematisch verzamelde bronnenmateriaal uit archeologie, onafhankelijk vergelijkende literatuurstudie van verschillende volkeren over een specifieke periode uit enz...) uiteindelijk door mensen bleken te zijn gemaakt. (profeten).

Gelijk te stellen met wat men vond uit andere (als mythisch genaamde) overleveringen van andere volkeren. 
Zoals Rourchid het schrijft ging het om 'macht', niet om waarheid. Overtuiging door dwang (door traditie, geloofsgemeenschap, theocatie enz...) en dus niet _door inzicht_.

En daar onderscheiden logisch denken en feitelijkheid (wetenschap) zich van:

Iedere mens heeft recht op waarheid en op vrijheid van overtuiging (geloof)
Geen enkel individu zou mogen onderworpen worden aan dwang (binnen een gemeenschap) om gelijk wat te geloven, maar slechts door 'inzicht' na redenering of door het experiment overtuigd mogen raken.


Een dogma opdringen op straffe van hel of beloning van een paradijs is het eigenlijk iets totaal anders dan geloven, omdat je samen met andere mensen (onafhankelijk van elkaar) tot hetzelfde antwoord kan komen. Je stelt vast dat je elkaar begrijpt, zonder dwang. Je deelt het hetzelfde geloof, omdat je los van elkaar, met redeneren en systematisch waarnemen, tot dezelfde conclusie bent gekomen.
Vergelijk het met een getrouwd koppel of twee vrienden of vriendinnen, die net hetzelfde inzien en daarom elkaar begrijpen. Niet uit dwang geloven ze hetzelfde, maar vanuit 'inzicht'.

In het andere geval is geen geloof uit inzicht, het is overtuiging veinzen uit angst voor het voorgehouden vooruitzicht op een hel, of om een ticket voor de hemel te verdienen. Het berooft mensen van hun vrijheid tot geloof.

Gelovigen doen nogal eens uitschijnen dat het om 'vrijheid van geloof' gaat, maar het gaat daar niet om *inzichtelijk geloof*, (geloven doordat men het overdacht heeft en inzichtelijk aanneemt), maar om dogmatisch of *dwangmatig geloven*, zonder rede. De redenering wordt achteraf gemaakt, ter verdediging van het geloof. Ipv dat de redenering een voorafgaandelijk proces naar de overtuiging was.

En dat is de essentie van het pleidooi voor het recht op vrijheid, en het recht van iedere mens op de waarheid boven de leugen _zonder dwang_.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ik heb ook andere behandeld, maar de passage met de mier is interessant. Er volgt nl. uit dat je de koran niet letterlijk kunt opvatten. Indien letterlijk opgevat, is de passage met de babbelende mier nonsens en kan zich nooit daadwerkelijk voorgedaan hebben, of je moet van mening zijn dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen.
> 
> 
> Allereerst blijkt uit het vers van de koran niet dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Het een en ander is ook al uitgelegd door Rourchid en andere. Nogmaals dat is een conclusie die jij trekt.
> Profeten hebben gaven gekregen van Allah, en ze verrichten wonderen. De Profeet Salomo (aleyhi salam= vrede zij met hem afgekort vanaf nu met AS) had dus de wind onder zijn bevel, djoenoen (= meervoud van djinn), vogels en hij kon de dieren *verstaan*.<...>


Rourchid is gewoon op zijn bek gegaan, net als jij nu. Ja toch, Rourchid? Je kunt zoals te doen gebruikelijk volstaan met een hautaine dooddoener.
De speciale begaafdheid, die ik erken noch betwist, van Sulayman is in dit verband van ondergeschikt belang. Voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de zin 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing; de mier kende S. bij naam, zij was bekend met een concept als 'leger'. Desgewenst wil ik ook wel een uitgebreidere toelichting geven. 
De passage kan alleen betrekking hebben op een historische gebeurtenis onder de aanname dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Mieren zijn niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> 
> 
> Wat de gevestigde orde propagandeert doet mij niets.
> Ik weet dat het n en ander inherent aan elkaar is.
> Het is jullie goed recht om dit te geloven, nogmaals ik ben voor vrijheid van denken.
> Ik persoonlijk weiger mij te onderwerpen aan deze valse ideologie, mijn eigen geloof: Adam AS is geschapen door ALLAH.<...>


Je reageert niet inhoudelijk op mijn vragen.
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?

----------


## Charlus

> De Koran is de waarheid.


Op basis waarvan heb jij dat geconcludeerd? Ik ben namelijk van mening dat de koran in het geheel niet de waarheid 'is', maar _een_ weerslag van _een_ bekrompen visie van _een_ volk ver hier vandaan en lang geleden.
Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Jij gelooft dat stabiele mutaties van bacteriestammen niet mogelijk zijn, in weerwil van de harde realiteit? Hint: ten tijde van de profeet had men nog nooit van microscopische levensvormen gehoord.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Rourchid is gewoon op zijn bek gegaan, net als jij nu. Ja toch, Rourchid? Je kunt zoals te doen gebruikelijk volstaan met een hautaine dooddoener.
> De speciale begaafdheid, die ik erken noch betwist, van Sulayman is in dit verband van ondergeschikt belang. Voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de zin 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing; de mier kende S. bij naam, zij was bekend met een concept als 'leger'. Desgewenst wil ik ook wel een uitgebreidere toelichting geven. 
> De passage kan alleen betrekking hebben op een historische gebeurtenis onder de aanname dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Mieren zijn niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk.


Nogmaals de aanname dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen is geheel voor jouw rekening.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Je reageert niet inhoudelijk op mijn vragen.
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?


Nogmaals het een is inherent aan het ander. Indien iemand niet gelovig is zal hij nooit zeggen dat Allah Adam heeft geschapen.

Er hebben echter heel wat vervalsingen de revue gepasseerd.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Op basis waarvan heb jij dat geconcludeerd? Ik ben namelijk van mening dat de koran in het geheel niet de waarheid 'is', maar _een_ weerslag van _een_ bekrompen visie van _een_ volk ver hier vandaan en lang geleden.
> Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Jij gelooft dat stabiele mutaties van bacteriestammen niet mogelijk zijn, in weerwil van de harde realiteit? Hint: ten tijde van de profeet had men nog nooit van microscopische levensvormen gehoord.


De Profeet Mohammed SAAWS is gezonden naar de hele mensheid. De koran is de waarheid, dat zegt je verstand en dat zegt je gevoel. Geloof is iets wat in je hart dringt. Koran lezen brengt genezing biithnillah.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Er hebben echter heel wat vervalsingen de revue gepasseerd.


...




> Here is something I have learned over the years: if your position requires you to assume that your opposition is evil and operating from bad faith, there is something wrong with your position. Occasionally, yes, people do operate in bad faith: but that is the sort of thing you should deduce from their actions, not something you should assume from the start.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Rourchid is gewoon op zijn bek gegaan, net als jij nu. Ja toch, Rourchid? Je kunt zoals te doen gebruikelijk volstaan met een hautaine dooddoener.
> De speciale begaafdheid, die ik erken noch betwist, van Sulayman is in dit verband van ondergeschikt belang. Voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de zin 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing; de mier kende S. bij naam, zij was bekend met een concept als 'leger'. Desgewenst wil ik ook wel een uitgebreidere toelichting geven. 
> De passage kan alleen betrekking hebben op een historische gebeurtenis onder de aanname dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Mieren zijn niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk.
> 
> 
> Nogmaals de aanname dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen is geheel voor jouw rekening.


Geen sprake van een aanname die alleen voor mijn rekening zou zijn. 
Een mier die uit zichzelf 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten communiceert, kan daartoe alleen in staat worden geacht onder de randvoorwaarde dat het dier minstens zo intelligent als een mens is. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Je reageert niet inhoudelijk op mijn vragen.
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> 
> 
> Nogmaals het een is inherent aan het ander. Indien iemand niet gelovig is zal hij nooit zeggen dat Allah Adam heeft geschapen.
> 
> Er hebben echter heel wat vervalsingen de revue gepasseerd.


Geef eens antwoord op mijn vragen, die *geen* betrekking hebben op het hoe, wat en waarom mbt. ongelovigen die (duh...) niet van mening zijn dat allah de mens heeft geschapen. 
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Op basis waarvan heb jij dat geconcludeerd? Ik ben namelijk van mening dat de koran in het geheel niet de waarheid 'is', maar _een_ weerslag van _een_ bekrompen visie van _een_ volk ver hier vandaan en lang geleden.
> Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Jij gelooft dat stabiele mutaties van bacteriestammen niet mogelijk zijn, in weerwil van de harde realiteit? Hint: ten tijde van de profeet had men nog nooit van microscopische levensvormen gehoord.
> 
> 
> De Profeet Mohammed SAAWS is gezonden naar de hele mensheid. De koran is de waarheid, dat zegt je verstand en dat zegt je gevoel.<...>


Er mankeert volgens jou iets aan mijn verstand en gevoel?
Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Jij gelooft dat stabiele mutaties van bacteriestammen niet mogelijk zijn, in weerwil van de harde realiteit? Hint: ten tijde van de profeet had men nog nooit van microscopische levensvormen gehoord.
Eerder heb je niet gereageerd op mijn opmerking dat de ET een onlosmakelijk onderdeel is van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening. Als praktische toepassing noemde ik de ontdekking van aardolie waarvoor de ET gebruikt wordt. Hoe sta jij hier tegenover? Geen auto voor jou?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Nogmaals de aanname dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen is geheel voor jouw rekening.


Apen zijn, anders dan bijvoorbeeld kraaien of papagaaien, anatomisch niet in staat spreken te leren. Doofstommentaal kunnnen ze wel leren. Gorilla's en chimpansee's brengen het daarbij tot een woordenschat van 2-300 woorden. 
(Dat is best veel, om de doelgroep niet te ontrieven beperken royalty-pulp tijdschriften zich tot 500).
Wat grammaticale constructies betreft komen ze niet veel verder als een verbinding tussen onderwerp en gezegde. 
Om ''Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." te kunnen zeggen moet een mier iig intelligenter zijn dan een chimpansee. Wildlevende chimpansees kunnen tot 20 verschillende werktuigen bewaren en gebruiken (om noten te kraken, mieren te vangen, kevers uit kieren te peuteren, vijanden te bekogelen.. etc). 
Mieren gebruiken geen werktuigen.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>
> 
> 
> 
> Here is something I have learned over the years: if your position requires you to assume that your opposition is evil and operating from bad faith, there is something wrong with your position. Occasionally, yes, people do operate in bad faith: but that is the sort of thing you should deduce from their actions, not something you should assume from the start.


Ja. Zeer waarschijnlijk dat Snowwhite uit de "action" van het ontwikkelen en onderhouden van de ET kwade opzet deduceert. De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god haten. Aldus Snowwhite.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,

Ik word een beetje moe van die herhaalstand van je.

De conclusie van de mier is voor jouw rekening.

Wat betreft ET, die kan in de prullenbak, en dat er zoveel wetenschappers zouden zijn die deze erkennen kan me geen ruk schelen kijk ook even hier:

http://christiananswers.net/q-aiia/aiia-scientists.html

Aardolie heeft niets met ET van doen dat is weer zo'n vreemde conclusie van je en heb je al uitvoerig met Ronald besproken.
Bovendien heb ik mij nooit uitgelaten over oude cq nieuwe aarde.




> De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god haten. Aldus Snowwhite.


Niemand praat hier over "haten".

Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Oh ja en ik heb geen auto, wel geitenwollen sokken..........

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Oh ja en ik heb geen auto, wel geitenwollen sokken..........


En je hebt nog twee vragen open staan:




> Het is mij, samenvattend, volstrekt onduidelijk hoe jij bepaalt wat je gelooft en wat niet.
> Carriers 'ethics of thought' verwerp je. 
> Goed, hoe zien jouw 'ethics of thought' eruit ?





> Elke fatsoenlijke rechter, moslim, hindoe of athest, zal
> zich precies aan Carriers regels moeten houden als hij wil vaststellen of de verdachte schuldig is of niet.
> Zoniet, dan deugt hij niet als rechter. Eens of oneens ?


Overigens, anders dan Charlus, blijf ik niet herhalen. 
Dit is de laatste keer geweest, daarna geef ik het op.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>De conclusie van de mier is voor jouw rekening.<...>


Geen sprake van een conclusie die alleen voor mijn rekening zou zijn.
Een mier die uit zichzelf 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten communiceert, kan daartoe alleen in staat worden geacht onder de randvoorwaarde dat het dier minstens zo intelligent als een mens is. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze?



> <...>Wat betreft ET, die kan in de prullenbak, en dat er zoveel wetenschappers zouden zijn die deze erkennen kan me geen ruk schelen<...>


Geef eens antwoord op mijn vragen.
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?



> <...>Aardolie heeft niets met ET van doen<...>


Je liegt. Waarom doe je dat? Of ben je echt een volslagen nitwit?
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. Ik stond erbij en ik keek ernaar, ttv. mijn studie geologie. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.



> De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god haten. Aldus Snowwhite.


De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen. Aldus Snowwhite.



NB.
Heb je nog nadere overwegingen tav.



> <...>Er mankeert volgens jou iets aan mijn verstand en gevoel?
> Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Jij gelooft dat stabiele mutaties van bacteriestammen niet mogelijk zijn, in weerwil van de harde realiteit? Hint: ten tijde van de profeet had men nog nooit van microscopische levensvormen gehoord.<...>


?

----------


## Rourchid

> Zo heeft quantenmechanica bijvoorbeeld niets te maken met relativiteitstheorie.


Jij beweert dat jij uit deze draad kan concluderen dat Snowwhite geen weet/kennis heeft van (door haar nog verplicht te bestuderen?) quantenmechanica :

*1)* 
Bioresonantietherapie is ontstaan vanuit de volgende stelling uit de quantenmechanica: Iedere vorm van materie bestaat uit energie en deze energie straalt hij ook uit.

 
*Bron* : http://www.praktijkzevenbergen.nl/pr...resonantie.htm

*2)* 
De bioresonantietherapie rukt op in West-Europa. Het is En van de vele pogingen een brug te slaan tussen oosters, occult gedachtegoed en het natuurwetenschappelijk denken in de westerse gezondheidszorg
[. . .]

Taostisch mensbeeldDe minieme trillingsspectra (die de meest geavanceerde systemen met supergeleiding tot een factor 10 zouden overtreffen), die nauwelijks objectief te meten zijn, leken wel een beetje op de energie en Tsji stroom die men ook in het Taostisch mensbeeld kent. 
[. . .]
Met het benvloeden van de lichaamseigen trillingen zouden de huidweerstanden veranderen en daarmee zou het "bewijs" geleverd zijn, dat de zogenaamde Tsji stroom, die via de meridianen door de organen werkt, een gezondmakende invloed uit zou oefenen. 
Deze Tsji-stroom bestaat echter alleen in het geloof van het Taosme, het is geen fysische kracht, maar een geestelijke kracht. Iedereen die zich op zo'n manier inlaat met de BRT zal bewust of onbewust onder invloed komen van de geest van Tao, ook al verdiept men zich niet in de achtergronden en ziet men het alleen als elektrotherapie. 
[. . .]

Energetische geneeskunde 
Er worden door de verschillende BRT therapeuten wisselende verklaringen gegeven voor de "werkzaamheid" van hun therapie. Allereerst moeten we constateren dat er een paradigmaverandering heeft plaats gevonden in het denken over mens- en wereldbeeld. Men gelooft in een organisch, holistisch en ecologisch wereldbeeld. Dat wil zeggen: alles in de mens en op aarde en in de kosmos vormt En groot geheel. Iedere actie heeft een reactie tot gevolg. Men gebruikt onder andere de theorie van de quantenfysica, die een verklaring zoekt voor de paradoxale quantensprong in de microfysica en die uitkomt op een dualisme van materie en bewustzijn, die wederzijds elkaar zouden benvloeden. Dit denken is onder de term parallellisme bekend geworden. 
Capra beweerde in zijn boek "The Tao of Physics" bijvoorbeeld dat het organische holistische wereldbeeld in de oosterse mystiek ondersteund werd door de bevindingen van de moderne natuurkunde. Of simpeler gezegd, men maakt strikt gezien geen onderscheid tussen "energie" en materie, tussen geest en materie. Hooguit is er een verschil in "trillingsgetal" en zo wordt in de energetische geneeskunde de mens gezien als een energieconcentratie, een Tsji-concentratie in het Tsji-universum.
[. . .] 
Het geestelijk gezond zijn wordt volgens de Bijbel echter alleen gerelateerd aan de relatie met de enige God, die geen vast onderdeel is van de schepping, maar die in Christus zich in de schepping heeft geopenbaard. Geestelijk gezond zijn heeft te maken met het feit dat, door Zijn genade en offer, de mens weer in de oorspronkelijke relatie met Zijn Schepper kan staan, de Bron en de Instandhouder van het leven. De geestelijk gezondmakende kracht bestaat niet uit het manipuleren van kosmische energievelden maar door het evangelie van Jezus Christus, het kruis, de Heilige Geest en de gebeden, die de mens bidt onder leiding van de Geest van God."

*Bron* : http://groups.msn.com/inGodshanden-/...95912281580815

----------


## Rourchid

> Zoals Rourchid het schrijft *ging* het om 'macht', niet om waarheid.


_Niet 'waarheid', maar 'macht' geeft de doorslag._ 

Bron : http://www.fss.uu.nl/wetfil/96-97/achter.htm

----------


## Rourchid

> Rourchid is gewoon op zijn bek gegaan, net als jij nu. Ja toch, Rourchid?


Spreuken 6
6 - Ga tot de mier, gij luiaard! zie haar wegen, en word wijs;
7 - Dewelke, geen overste, ambtman noch heerser hebbende,
8 - Haar brood bereidt in den zomer, haar spijs vergadert in den oogst.
9 - Hoe lang zult gij, luiaard, nederliggen? Wanneer zult gij van uw slaap opstaan?
10 - Een weinig slapens, een weinig sluimerens, een weinig handvouwens, al nederliggende;
11 - Zo zal uw armoede u overkomen als een wandelaar, en uw gebrek als een gewapend man.

12 - Een Belialsmens, een ondeugdzaam man gaat met verkeerdheid des monds om;
13 - Wenkt met zijn ogen, spreekt met zijn voeten, leert met zijn vingeren;
14 - In zijn hart zijn verkeerdheden, hij smeedt te aller tijd kwaad; hij werpt twisten in.
15 - Daarom zal zijn verderf haastelijk komen; hij zal schielijk verbroken worden, dat er geen genezen aan zij.

16 - Deze zes haat de HEERE; ja, zeven zijn Zijn ziel een gruwel:
17 - Hoge ogen, een valse tong, en handen, die onschuldig bloed vergieten;
18 - Een hart, dat ondeugdzame gedachten smeedt; voeten, die zich haasten, om tot kwaad te lopen;
19 - Een vals getuige, die leugenen blaast; en die tussen broederen krakelen inwerpt.

20 - Mijn zoon, bewaar het gebod uws vaders, en verlaat de wet uwer moeder niet.
21 - Bind ze steeds aan uw hart, hecht ze aan uw hals.

----------


## Rourchid

> En je hebt nog twee vragen open staan:





> Het is mij, samenvattend, volstrekt onduidelijk hoe jij bepaalt wat je gelooft en wat niet.
> Carriers 'ethics of thought' verwerp je. 
> Goed, hoe zien jouw 'ethics of thought' eruit ?


Zorgethiek (ethics of care) --> verzorgingsstaat --> emancipatie van arbeiders, vrouwen en kinderen.



> Elke fatsoenlijke rechter, moslim, hindoe of athest, zal
> zich precies aan Carriers regels moeten houden als hij wil vaststellen of de verdachte schuldig is of niet.
> Zoniet, dan deugt hij niet als rechter. Eens of oneens ?


Een rechter dient zich aan de wet te houden.
De wet is de abstracte vormgeving van de volkswil.

----------


## Rourchid

> Geen sprake van een conclusie die alleen voor mijn rekening zou zijn.


Aan het begin van de film Fitna (politicus G. Wilders) wordt S. 8:60 genterpreteerd door de filmmaker.
Fred Leemhuis (arabist & vertaler Koran) meldt, daags na de presentatie van de film, dat S. 8:60 niet genterpreteerd kan worden zonder het betrekken, bij de interpretatie van S. 8:60 , van S. 8:61.

Zie ook : http://www.volkskrant.nl/binnenland/.../Fitna_ontleed

----------


## maartenn100

> _Niet 'waarheid', maar 'macht' geeft de doorslag._ 
> 
> Bron : http://www.fss.uu.nl/wetfil/96-97/achter.htm


Rourchid, 

Er vanuitgaand dat jij en Snowwhite beiden de nauwkeurig beschreven wetten van de zwaartekracht uit de wetenschap (fysica) niet aanvaarden als objectieve werkelijkheid en het materialisme 'relatief' achten, is een zeer goed experiment om te testen of waarheid enkel afhankelijk zou kunnen zijn van 'macht':

*De valversnelling*

Een bewering uit de fysica: (afgedane kennis volgens Snowwhite)

Voor de valversnelling g aan het oppervlak van de aarde geldt:

g = 9,81 m/s2 

Dus ongeacht of je nu bidt tot een afgod, de duivel of Allah. De valversnelling (een wetmatigheid van de Schepping zelf) blijkt steeds dezelfde. Het is een betrouwbare gegevenheid temidden van de wanen en illusies en loze beweringen daarover.

de 10-hoogtest.

Jij, of Snowwhite, of iemand anders die gelooft dat 'de zwaartekracht' (wetenschappelijke vaststelling) samen met vele andere vastgestelde wetmatigheden door diezelfde wetenschap, relatief kan beschouwd worden, springen van een 10 meter hoog gebouw. 

Snowwhite haar geloof in haar bidden tot engelen of goden is immers veel sterker dan haar geloof in het materialisme. Zij verkiest een hoofddoek te dragen en te bidden ipv zich zoals een benjidjumper aan een elastiek te laten hangen en een helm op te zetten.

De materile werkelijkheid, en het materialisme (betrouwbare kennis daarover) zal haar *helaas*, ookal gelooft zij dat wanneer zij bidt en een hoofddoek draagt ipv een helm, door een engel zal gedragen worden, op de kennis van dat materialisme drukken. 

*En op niks anders.* De materile werkelijkheid zal jullie beiden _met eenzelfde valversnelling_ op haar werkelijkheid of Waarheid drukken. Helaas in dat geval.

*De materile werkelijkheid, zoals beschreven in de wetenschappen, Rourchid en Snowwhite, dringt zich telkens ongevraagd en soms ongewild, doorheen de wanen en illusies, aan ons bewustzijn op...*

Een kwantum'gelovige' dacht dat omdat op micro-nivo alle materie merendeels uit lege ruimte blijkt te bestaan, hij door een muur kon lopen. Hij nam letterlijk een aanloop maar botste helaas op de materile wetmatigheden uit de fysica op macronivo. Dus kwantumkwak ten spijt... *de materie drukt ons met de neus op haar gegevens.*

Vandaar dat net de nauwkeurige beschrijving van de wetmatigheden ervan, ookal hadden we soms anders gewild, de meest betrouwbare kennis over de werkelijkheid oplevert.

Het is een kwestie van 'kiezen' voor de maatstaf van 'ons houden aan een betrouwbare methode tot kennis over de werkelijkheid (Schepping of hoe je het noemen wil)'. 


"de waarheid waarrond de grootste consensus kan worden gevonden omtrent *hoe men ertoe kwam*: via redenering of het experiment" is volgens mij het minst door 'macht' ingegeven.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Geen sprake van een conclusie die alleen voor mijn rekening zou zijn.
> 
> 
> Aan het begin van de film Fitna (politicus G. Wilders) wordt S. 8:60 genterpreteerd door de filmmaker.
> Fred Leemhuis (arabist & vertaler Koran) meldt, daags na de presentatie van de film, dat S. 8:60 niet genterpreteerd kan worden zonder het betrekken, bij de interpretatie van S. 8:60 , van S. 8:61.
> 
> Zie ook : http://www.volkskrant.nl/binnenland/.../Fitna_ontleed


Ik interpreteer niet de soera waarin de babbelende mier figureert, maar stel alleen vast dat voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de aan de mier toegeschreven waarschuwing minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk is, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Zorgethiek (ethics of care) --> verzorgingsstaat --> emancipatie van arbeiders, vrouwen en kinderen.


 :moe:  De vraag is 'wanneer mag je iets voor waar aannemen'. Met behulp van zindelijk denken, ethics of thought. Ethics of care heeft daar geen bal mee te maken.



> Een rechter dient zich aan de wet te houden.
> De wet is de abstracte vormgeving van de volkswil.


 :moe:  De wet eist van de rechter dat hij een schuldig uitspreekt op grond van 'wettig en overtuigend bewijs'.
Hoe bepaalt de rechter of een bewijs overtuigend is ? Anders geformuleerd:
De vraag is 'wanneer mag je iets voor waar aannemen'. Met behulp van zindelijk denken, ethics of thought. 
De abstracte vormgeving van de volkswil heeft daar geen bal mee te maken.

----------


## maartenn100

H.P. Pas, ik vind het erg zorgwekkend dat zo weinig gelovigen deze discussie aan blijven gaan.
Soms vanuit een air van 'beterweten' en soms omdat men geen argumenten kan verzinnen, maar slechts eeuwig herhalen: "het is zo, want mijn geloof zegt dat zo".

Het niet op dit niveau kunnen meepraten is een teken dat er nog heel wat werk is vooraleer men mythologien kan zien als literair interessant, als voertuig voor potisch beschreven ethiek en verder een rationeel werkelijkheidsbeeld kan voorstaan.

Zelfs Snowwhite, die ik eerst toch als een redelijke vrouw aanzag, waar je kon mee dialogeren, is de dialoog met mij ontvlucht omdat zij geen echt goede tegenargumenten kon geven en zich dan maar zogezegd 'beledigd' verkoos te voelen, waardoor het eigenlijke onderwerp ontweken kon worden.

Dat is triest. En d reden is, dat zelfs de meest openminded gelovige, niet KAN toegeven dat er iets scheelt aan zijn of haar geloof, want dan is hij of zij een afvallige met alle nare gevolgen van dien binnen zijn gemeenschap.

Dat is een intern onvrijheidsmechanisme dat zeer subtiele manieren heeft om de gelovigen 'bij de les' te houden.

Het zou jammer zijn de bevrijdingscultuur, die vanaf de Verlichting begon en met het humanisme haar hoogtepunt bereikte weer ingeruild te zien worden door dogmatisme en knechting.

----------


## Rourchid

> Rourchid, 
> 
> Er vanuitgaand dat jij en Snowwhite beiden de nauwkeurig beschreven wetten van de zwaartekracht uit de wetenschap (fysica) niet aanvaarden als objectieve werkelijkheid en het materialisme 'relatief' achten, is een zeer goed experiment om te testen of waarheid enkel afhankelijk zou kunnen zijn van 'macht':
> 
> *De valversnelling*
> 
> Een bewering uit de fysica: (afgedane kennis volgens Snowwhite)
> 
> Voor de valversnelling g aan het oppervlak van de aarde geldt:
> ...


Fysica is een wetenschappelijk attribuut en geen 'theologisch' predikaat . 



> Snowwhite haar geloof in *haar bidden tot engelen of goden* is immers veel sterker dan haar geloof in het materialisme.


Niet herkenbaar.



> De materile werkelijkheid, en het materialisme (betrouwbare kennis daarover) zal haar *helaas*, ookal gelooft zij dat wanneer zij bidt en een hoofddoek draagt ipv een helm, door een engel zal gedragen worden, op de kennis van dat materialisme drukken. 
> 
> *En op niks anders.* De materile werkelijkheid zal jullie beiden _met eenzelfde valversnelling_ op haar werkelijkheid of Waarheid drukken. Helaas in dat geval.
> 
> *De materile werkelijkheid, zoals beschreven in de wetenschappen, Rourchid en Snowwhite, dringt zich telkens ongevraagd en soms ongewild, doorheen de wanen en illusies, aan ons bewustzijn op...*
> 
> Een kwantum'gelovige' dacht dat omdat op micro-nivo alle materie merendeels uit lege ruimte blijkt te bestaan, hij door een muur kon lopen. Hij nam letterlijk een aanloop maar botste helaas op de materile wetmatigheden uit de fysica op macronivo. Dus kwantumkwak ten spijt... *de materie drukt ons met de neus op haar gegevens.*


De dood herinnert de mens aan zijn/haar sterfelijkheid en vergangkelijkheid.



> Vandaar dat net de nauwkeurige beschrijving van de wetmatigheden ervan, ookal hadden we soms anders gewild, de meest betrouwbare kennis over de werkelijkheid oplevert.
> 
> Het is een kwestie van 'kiezen' voor de maatstaf van 'ons houden aan een betrouwbare methode tot kennis over de werkelijkheid (Schepping of hoe je het noemen wil)'. 
> 
> 
> "de waarheid waarrond de grootste consensus kan worden gevonden omtrent *hoe men ertoe kwam*: via redenering of het experiment" is volgens mij het minst door 'macht' ingegeven.


Geen verschil tussen werkelijkheid en verschijning (Freud).

----------


## Rourchid

> Ik interpreteer niet de soera waarin de babbelende mier figureert, maar stel alleen vast dat voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de aan de mier toegeschreven waarschuwing minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk is, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze?


Mijn keuze is een andere dan die van jullie (=jij, politicus G. Wilders, arabist H. Jansen etc.).

----------


## Rourchid

> De vraag is 'wanneer mag je iets voor waar aannemen'.


In alle wetenschap is er een *waarheidsbegrip* nodig, en dus ook een
*werkelijkheidsbegrip*, omdat anders wetenschap zelf onmogelijk wordt:
je moet immers goede van slechte theorien kunnen scheiden. 

Jos Horix nl.filosofie



> Met behulp van zindelijk denken, ethics of thought.


Zindelijk (en onzindelijk) verwijst naar _biologie_ die een van de drie ('holistieke') bronnen is, naast _psychologie_ en _sociologie,_ van _analytische filosofie_ die de mens(heid) filosofisch beschrijft.



> Ethics of care heeft daar geen bal mee te maken.


Ethics of care : pragma. 
Ethics of thought : theorie.



> De wet eist van de rechter dat hij een schuldig uitspreekt op grond van 'wettig en overtuigend bewijs'.
> Hoe bepaalt de rechter of een bewijs overtuigend is ?


Het staat je vrij om je particulier universum te veranderen in een rechtszaal waar een vonnis gewezen moet worden tegen (virtuele) verdachten die jijzelf gecreerd hebt.



> De abstracte vormgeving van de volkswil heeft daar geen bal mee te maken.


Concreet inhoud geven aan de volkswil heeft plaats in de collectieve sector : www.maroc.nl (het kleine verhaal)

N.B.
Hermeneutical ontology and aesthetic epistemology in ethics of care (pragmatic philosophy)
&
Karygmatic ontology and reformed epistemology in ethics of thought (analytic philosophy)

Blauw --> Tim Winter (Cambridge)
Pinkpaars --> Sabina Lovibond (Oxford)
Groen --> William Wainwright (Oxford)
Rood --> Richard Carrier (?)

----------


## Rourchid

> [...Snowwhite, die ik eerst toch als een redelijke vrouw aanzag...]


Hilarisch.



> Het zou jammer zijn de bevrijdingscultuur, die vanaf de Verlichting begon en met het humanisme haar hoogtepunt bereikte weer ingeruild te zien worden door dogmatisme en knechting.


De zoveelste aflevering van trachten Gd te vervangen door de 'Waarheid'.

----------


## Snowwhite

Guten morgen Pas,

In mijn beleving stonden die vragen helemaal niet open, ik dacht ze al uitgebreid beantwoord te hebben en beargumenteerd. Wellicht begrijp ik je dan niet, of jij mij niet of allebei. Beats me.




> Het is mij, samenvattend, volstrekt onduidelijk hoe jij bepaalt wat je gelooft en wat niet.
> Carriers 'ethics of thought' verwerp je. 
> Goed, hoe zien jouw 'ethics of thought' eruit ?


 
De Koran is de waarheid. Een van Allah's schone Namen is El-Haqq = de waarheid

Voorbeeld: in de koran staat dat de djinn bestaat. Wij kunnen hen niet zien maar zij ons wel. Passen we Carrier toe, dan bestaan ze niet, en derhalve bezetenheid ook niet. Ik heb met eigen ogen een bezetene gezien.




> Daar gaat het allemaal niet om. Het gaat om de omgang met eigen ideen en overtuigingen. En je beantwoordt de vraag niet. Ik probeer mij aan die regels te houden, ik vind ze moreel goed. Jij niet. Wat doe ik dan, volgens jou, fout ?



Jullie leven in een concensus trance. 
 



> Een voorbeeld:
> Elke fatsoenlijke rechter, moslim, hindoe of athest, zal
> zich precies aan Carriers regels moeten houden als hij wil vaststellen of de verdachte schuldig is of niet.
> Zoniet, dan deugt hij niet als rechter. Eens of oneens ?


Ik zie niet in wat het verschil is tussen een dief en een dief. Bewijsvoering van diefstal is natuurlijk iets totaal anders als bewijs wat je gelooft of niet. Ik snap niet wat Carrier's betoog met de rechter te maken heeft. Iemand heeft gejat of niet, punt uit.

Groetjes Snow

PS: Kwantum Mechanika: Amit Goswami - the self-aware universe: How consciousness creates the material world.

----------


## Snowwhite

Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door *maartenn100*  
_[...Snowwhite, die ik eerst toch als een redelijke vrouw aanzag...]_




> Hilarisch.


Barakalahoefiek ya akhi

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,




> Geen sprake van een conclusie die alleen voor mijn rekening zou zijn.
> Een mier die uit zichzelf 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten communiceert, kan daartoe alleen in staat worden geacht onder de randvoorwaarde dat het dier minstens zo intelligent als een mens is. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze?



De desbetreffende passage is de waarheid. Randvoorwaarden kun je niet stellen bij wonderen der profeten. De conclusie dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn als mensen is voor jouw rekening.




> Je liegt. Waarom doe je dat? Of ben je echt een volslagen nitwit?
> Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. Ik stond erbij en ik keek ernaar, ttv. mijn studie geologie. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening


Liegen is een zwaar woord Charles.

Vroeger hadden de mensen de hedendaagse techniek nog niet en dat ze aardolie ontdekten, was een kans van 1 op 10. In het begin gingen ze boren op een bult of op een rug in de hoop dat daar aardolie zat. Al snel begonnen de geologen de aarde te onderzoeken op verschillen in de zwaartekracht en magnetisme. Later kwam er seismisch onderzoek erbij, door middel van trillingen konden ze de samenstelling van aardlagen vaststellen. Het was niet mogelijk om alles te kunnen meten, zoals bepaalde delen van de zee waar bijna geen boot kwam. Maar met de komst van ruimtesondes is dat veranderd. Deze zenden stralingen naar de aarde en meten hoe snel de stralingen weer teruggekaatst worden. Nu weet men waar er olie kan worden gevonden. En met deze techniek zoeken ze ook naar aardgas. 

Ik zie niet in wat dit met ET te maken heeft. Is de seismologische apparatuur spontaan geevolueerd in ruimtesondes zoals pokemon Pikachu in Raichu ? Moeten jullie de origine of species in jullie rechterhand houden? Fill me in Charles.

Overigens op sommige plekken spuit de olie gewoon spontaan uit de grond heb ik me laten vertellen.

Wat betreft de origine van aardolie, fossiel of niet, daar is nog steeds verschil van mening over gezien het vrijkomende heliumgas.

Islam is niet tegen technologie.

_



Jij gelooft dat stabiele mutaties van bacteriestammen niet mogelijk zijn, in weerwil van de harde realiteit? Hint: ten tijde van de profeet had men nog nooit van microscopische levensvormen gehoord.<...>


_ 
De vraag is of deze mutaties positief of negatief zijn. Negatieve mutaties namelijk kunnen als neveneffect hebben dat het resistent wordt tegen antibiotica. 

Ook kan het voorkomen dat de antibiotica voornamelijk de niet resistente bacterien dood en dat zich de resistente bacterien DIE ALTIJD AL AANWEZIG WAREN in een razend tempo vermenigvuldigen.

Ook over deze kwestie zijn er meerdere meningen Charles.

Mijn mening blijft staan: Adam AS is geschapen door Allah (Azza wa Jall)

Kijk ook even hier Charles 

http://christiananswers.net/q-aiia/aiia-scientists.html

of nog dichter bij huis, kijk naar de TITEL VAN DEZE TOPIC. Dat zegt genoeg!

Snow

----------


## maartenn100

> Hilarisch.
> 
> De zoveelste aflevering van trachten Gd te vervangen door de 'Waarheid'.


Wat je hier impliciet zegt is dat Gd niet gelijk is aan "Waarheid". Die conclusie maakt u dus blijkbaar. Rourchid, ik dacht juist dat u Gd als Waarheid zag en niet als het tegendeel ervan.

----------


## maartenn100

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door *maartenn100*  
> _[...Snowwhite, die ik eerst toch als een redelijke vrouw aanzag...]_
> 
> 
> Barakalahoefiek ya akhi



Da's laf en laag h, Snowwhite, ofwel in een andere taal iets schrijven ofwel de dialoog vermijden. Maar argumenten, dat gaat niet. (logisch onvermijdelijk trouwens) Alles behalve goede argumenten. Tja. Jammer.

----------


## Rourchid

> Wat je hier impliciet zegt is dat Gd niet gelijk is aan "Waarheid". Die conclusie maakt u dus blijkbaar. Rourchid, ik dacht juist dat u Gd als Waarheid zag en niet als het tegendeel ervan.


In de zeventiende eeuw is geprobeerd de liefde voor Gd te vervangen door de liefde voor Waarheid, die eind achttiende eeuw weer vervangen werd door de aanbidding van de spirituele en de potische natuur. Beide substituties kunnen beschouwd worden als quasi-godddelijkheden. De gedachtelijnen van Nietzsche en Freud komen uit op een punt waarop niets meer aanbeden wordt, maar alles beschouwd wordt als product van tijd en toeval.

----------


## Rourchid

> Da's laf en laag h, Snowwhite, ofwel in een andere taal iets schrijven ofwel de dialoog vermijden. Maar argumenten, dat gaat niet. (logisch onvermijdelijk trouwens) Alles behalve goede argumenten. Tja. Jammer.


Islamitische uitdrukkingen : http://www.redouan.nl/islamitische_uitdrukkingen.htm

----------


## maartenn100

> In de zeventiende eeuw is geprobeerd de liefde voor Gd te vervangen door de liefde voor Waarheid, die eind achttiende eeuw weer vervangen werd door de aanbidding van de spirituele en de potische natuur. Beide substituties kunnen beschouwd worden als quasi-godddelijkheden. De gedachtelijnen van Nietzsche en Freud komen uit op een punt waarop niets meer aanbeden wordt, maar alles beschouwd wordt als product van tijd en toeval.




Wel, het klopt wat je zegt. Maar de aanleiding daartoe en de redenen daarvoor waren goed. 
Want spirtualiteit, in dit geval 'liefde voor Gd', was opgelegd (zoals ook bij de Islam en het joodse Thorah), waar toen aan deze 'spirituele waarheid', zeg maar, allerlei geboden en verboden werden gekoppeld om de mensen rustig te houden. (als opium voor het volk, zoals Marx het terecht verwoordde).

En net daarom waardeerde men 'de liefde tot de fysieke waarheid' meer. Net omdat deze niet zomaar anders kon worden uitgelegd en controlleerbaar was. Mensen konden dat zelf nagaan, indien ze de redeneringen volgden of de proef op de som wilden nemen.

Dus die Verlichting was vooral een bevrijding van onderdrukkers, die spiritualiteit naar eigen dunken invulden met als doel mensen te knechten.

En het is nu eenmaal zo, dat blijkt uit alle religies, dat spiritualiteit door goeroe-achtige figuren zo kan worden uitgelegd dat via dreiging met hel of beloning van hemel mensen tot allerlei gedrag kon worden bewogen.

En net dat is de verdienste geweest van de materialistische kennisleer. Een bevrijdingsleer tot mondige burgers, die zelf in staat werden geacht tot de Waarheid te komen en de waarheid niet moest voorgelezen krijgen.

Daarnaast werden ook zaken beweerd (in de bijbel) waarvan we vandaag met de huidige kennis weten dat ze pertinent onwaar zijn. Er kunnen geen fysiek waarneembare engelen bestaan, de aarde zelf is geen duizend maar 4,5 miljard jaar geleden ontstaan enz... Via ingewikkelde technologie en wiskundige berekeningen uitvissen hoe het zit ipv blindelings 'feiten' aannemen van onderdrukkers, die de mensen een 'liefde voor Gd' voorhielden met als achterliggende meer onzuivere doel die mensen te knechten en dom te houden.

En dat is dan ook de verdienste van het athesme en het humanisme: vrije mensen behoeden van weer eens zo'n onderdrukking door een of andere al dan niet uitheemse religie. 

Spiritualiteit in alle vrijheid, dat is verdienstelijk. Maar 'groepsgeloof' of 'gemeenschapsgeloof' is veel te vaak een 'voorhouden aan mensen' van onjuistheden met het doel hen onvrij te houden. Kijk maar waar het geloof de plak zwaait (in theocratien in de wereld).

Het is niet voor niets dat velen uit die landen naar het vrije (seculiere) Europa vluchten. Waar spiritualiteit een individuele zoektocht en ontwikkeling mag zijn, eerder dan napraterij.

----------


## maartenn100

> Islamitische uitdrukkingen : http://www.redouan.nl/islamitische_uitdrukkingen.htm


Merci voor de link. Jammer dat Snowwhite er zelf niet mee afkwam.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ik interpreteer niet de soera waarin de babbelende mier figureert, maar stel alleen vast dat voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de aan de mier toegeschreven waarschuwing minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk is, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze?
> 
> 
> Mijn keuze is een andere dan die van jullie (=jij, politicus G. Wilders, arabist H. Jansen etc.).


Vaststellen dat 



> an ant said: “Ants! Enter your dwellings, so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.”


zich niet daadwerkelijk voorgedaan kan hebben, is een kwestie van bij zinnen zijn. In deze bestaat geen keuzemogelijkheid. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
Voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de aan de mier toegeschreven waarschuwing is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze?

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,

Kan die herhaalstand uit? Het neemt obsessieve vormen aan.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> In de zeventiende eeuw is geprobeerd de liefde voor Gd te vervangen door de liefde voor Waarheid, die eind achttiende eeuw weer vervangen werd door de aanbidding van de spirituele en de potische natuur. Beide substituties kunnen beschouwd worden als quasi-godddelijkheden. De gedachtelijnen van Nietzsche en Freud komen uit op een punt waarop niets meer aanbeden wordt, maar alles beschouwd wordt als product van tijd en toeval.


_The more I study religions the more I am convinced that man never worshipped anything but himself. 

_

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Geen sprake van een conclusie die alleen voor mijn rekening zou zijn.
> Een mier die uit zichzelf 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten communiceert, kan daartoe alleen in staat worden geacht onder de randvoorwaarde dat het dier minstens zo intelligent als een mens is. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze?
> 
> 
> De desbetreffende passage is de waarheid. Randvoorwaarden kun je niet stellen bij wonderen der profeten. De conclusie dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn als mensen is voor jouw rekening.<...>


De desbetreffende passage kan niet waar zijn, tenminste niet in de zin van waargebeurd. De mier was geen profeet, maar deed uit zichzelf een bepaalde uitspraak. We kunnen zeker vaststellen waartoe een mier iig. niet in staat is. Een mier kan net zomin de relativiteitstheorie ontwikkelen als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar zijn soortgenoten communiceren. Voor dat laatste is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze?



> Geef eens antwoord op mijn vragen.
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> 
> Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. Ik stond erbij en ik keek ernaar, ttv. mijn studie geologie. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
> 
> De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen. Aldus Snowwhite.


Welzeker. Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.





> Er mankeert volgens jou iets aan mijn verstand en gevoel?
> Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Jij gelooft dat stabiele mutaties van bacteriestammen niet mogelijk zijn, in weerwil van de harde realiteit? Hint: ten tijde van de profeet had men nog nooit van microscopische levensvormen gehoord.<...>


De resistente bacterien die altijd al aanwezig waren... Laat ik alleen even opmerken dat het resistent worden vanuit het perspectief van de bacterien positief is. Instant-evolutie ahw. 
Jij gelooft dat stabiele mutaties van bacteriestammen niet mogelijk zijn? Ik denk hier in eerste instantie dan, inderdaad, aan bacterien die resistentie ontwikkelen jegens antibiotica.

----------


## Rourchid

> Wel, het klopt wat je zegt. Maar de aanleiding daartoe en de redenen daarvoor waren goed. 
> Want spirtualiteit, in dit geval 'liefde voor Gd', was opgelegd (zoals ook bij de Islam en het joodse Thorah), waar toen aan deze 'spirituele waarheid', zeg maar, allerlei geboden en verboden werden gekoppeld om de mensen rustig te houden. (als opium voor het volk, zoals Marx het terecht verwoordde).
> 
> En net daarom waardeerde men 'de liefde tot de fysieke waarheid' meer. Net omdat deze niet zomaar anders kon worden uitgelegd en controlleerbaar was. Mensen konden dat zelf nagaan, indien ze de redeneringen volgden of de proef op de som wilden nemen.
> 
> Dus die Verlichting was vooral een bevrijding van onderdrukkers, die spiritualiteit naar eigen dunken invulden met als doel mensen te knechten.


Dit betreft alleen de 'verlichting' van de lidmaten van de euopese oligarchien. Degenen die niet tot de oligarchien behoorden/behoren, kregen/krijgen religie opgelegd als dwingende sociale regelgeving.



> En het is nu eenmaal zo, dat blijkt uit alle religies, dat spiritualiteit door goeroe-achtige figuren zo kan worden uitgelegd dat via dreiging met hel of beloning van hemel mensen tot allerlei gedrag kon worden bewogen.
> 
> En net dat is de verdienste geweest van de materialistische kennisleer. Een bevrijdingsleer tot mondige burgers, die zelf in staat werden geacht tot de Waarheid te komen en de waarheid niet moest voorgelezen krijgen.


De mondigheid van de Nederlanders is 'genstitutionaliseerd' met het algemeen vrouwenkiesrecht (1919). Voorzover er sprake is van wezenlijke mondigheid begint dit pas in de jaren zestig van de vorige eeuw. Maar reeds in de jaren zeventig dringt het door tot velen dat de 'vrijheid' bekostigd wordt door economische roofmoord op de Derde Wereld en er onstaan op marxistische leest geschoeide 'bevrijdingsbewegingen' zoals in Europa o.a. de RAF en in de V.S. o.a. de SLA.



> Daarnaast werden ook zaken beweerd (in de bijbel) waarvan we vandaag met de huidige kennis weten dat ze pertinent onwaar zijn. Er kunnen geen fysiek waarneembare engelen bestaan, de aarde zelf is geen duizend maar 4,5 miljard jaar geleden ontstaan enz...


Empirische verificatie hiervan is niet mogelijk.

N.B.
Het Kantiaans idee dat morele beraadslaging ingegeven moet worden door *deductie uit algemene, niet-empirische discussies* is door veel Anglo-Amerikaanse filosofen aangevochten. De _foci imaginarii_ (bijvoorbeeld absolute waarheid, pure kunst, mensheid als zodanig) kunnen niet worden gehandhaafd als ingebouwde kenmerken van de menselijke geest (de opvatting van Kant), maar wel als inventie.

Tibor Goossens, Katholieke Universiteit Leuven



> Via ingewikkelde technologie en wiskundige berekeningen uitvissen hoe het zit ipv blindelings 'feiten' aannemen van onderdrukkers, die de mensen een 'liefde voor Gd' voorhielden met als achterliggende meer onzuivere doel die mensen te knechten en dom te houden.


Arbeidersemancipatie in Nederland is tot stand gekomen door arbeiders en niet zozeer door theoretici. 



> En dat is dan ook de verdienste van het athesme en het humanisme: vrije mensen behoeden van weer eens zo'n onderdrukking door een of andere al dan niet uitheemse religie.


Vrijheid wordt niet bewerkstelligd door 'ismes' maar door mensen.


> Spiritualiteit in alle vrijheid, dat is verdienstelijk. Maar 'groepsgeloof' of 'gemeenschapsgeloof' is veel te vaak een 'voorhouden aan mensen' van onjuistheden met het doel hen onvrij te houden. Kijk maar waar het geloof de plak zwaait (in theocratien in de wereld).


Je bent er zelf bij als je deel blijft, bent of wordt van een groep.



> Het is niet voor niets dat velen uit die landen naar het vrije (seculiere) Europa vluchten. Waar spiritualiteit een individuele zoektocht en ontwikkeling mag zijn, eerder dan napraterij.


De trek naar Europa betrof/betreft bijna uitsluitend economische migratie.

----------


## Rourchid

> Wat is je keuze?


http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....7&postcount=93

----------


## Rourchid

> _The more I study religions the more I am convinced that man never worshipped anything but himself._


De traditionele filosofische opvatting van solidariteit is dat in ieder van ons een essentile humaniteit bestaat die weerklinkt op de aanwezigheid van ditzelfde in andere mensen. Onmenselijk zijn dan diegenen die dit lijken te ontberen (bewakers van Auschwitz e.d.).

De filosoof Richard Rorty wil de menselijke solidariteit als identificatie met de mensheid als zodanig onderscheiden van_ zelftwijfel_ die over de laatste eeuwen is ingeprent in inwoners van democratische staten. Dit laatste is een _twijfel_ over hun eigen gevoeligheid voor pijn en vernedering van anderen, _twijfel_ dat huidige institutionele ordeningen adequaat omgaan met pijn en vernedering, en nieuwsgierigheid naar alternatieven.

De identificatie met de mensheid ziet Rorty als een onmogelijkheid, een onhandige poging om het idee van de eenwording met Gd te seculariseren. De _zelftwijfel_ schijnt Rorty toe als een karakteristiek teken van de eerste epoche in de geschiedenis van de mensheid waarin grote aantallen mensen in staat gesteld zijn om een onderscheid te maken tussen de vraag of men het zelfde eindvocabularium deelt en de vraag of iemand lijdt.

Tibor Goossens, Katholieke Universiteit Leuven

----------


## maartenn100

Rourchid, bent u moslim?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> In mijn beleving stonden die vragen helemaal niet open, ik dacht ze al uitgebreid beantwoord te hebben en beargumenteerd. Wellicht begrijp ik je dan niet, of jij mij niet of allebei. Beats me


Iets geloven = iets voor waar aannemen.


Pas: Wanneer neem jij iets voor waar aan ?
SW: Het materialisme is achterhaald, Vitamine C is gezond, de Koran is de waarheid, ET is niet waar .. enz., enz.

Dat zijn allemaal voorbeelden van dingen, die je gelooft, respectievelijk niet gelooft.
De vraag *wanneer* je iets (niet) gelooft is daarmee niet beantwoord.

Overigens heeft Kant, de vlijtigste aller filosofen, kort voor zijn dood verklaard, dat hij zich zijn leven lang met maar drie vragen heeft beziggehouden:
- Wat *kunnen* we weten.
- Wat *mogen* we geloven.
- Wat *moeten* we doen.

Ik stel vraag 2, ik verwacht geen pasklaar antwoord. Ik zou al blij zijn , als je inzag dat het een allesbehalve gemakkelijke vraag is. 
Ok dat is me niet gelukt.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Voorbeeld: in de koran staat dat de djinn bestaat. Wij kunnen hen niet zien maar zij ons wel. Passen we Carrier toe, dan bestaan ze niet, en derhalve bezetenheid ook niet. Ik heb met eigen ogen een bezetene gezien


Carriers 'ethics of thought' zijn niet het resultaat van een wereldbeschouwing (materialisme or whatever), ze gaan eraan vooraf.
Carrier is open voor argumenten. Ook voor het bestaan van djinns. De discussie zal waarschijnlijk hierom gaan draaien:
- Wat heb je precies waargenomen.
- Hebben anderen vergelijkbare waarnemingen gedaan.
- Verklaart het bestaan het bestaan van djinns jouw waarnemingen.
- Zijn er nog andere verklaringen mogelijk.

PS: Info

Dat djinns onzichtbaar zijn is geen hinderpaal. Gammastralen zijn ook onzichtbaar.
Dat ze immaterieel zijn ook niet. Magneetvelden zijn ook immaterieel.
Dat ze zeldzaam zijn ook niet. Bolbliksems zijn ook zeldzaam.

----------


## maartenn100

Een 'bezetene' waarnemen, is iemand die je best naar een psychiater stuurt. Daar zal deze dokter een juiste diagnose van een pathologie kunnen stellen een een wetenschappelijk verantwoorde behandeling geven. (gebaseerd op studies van wat effectief is qua behandeling is bij die specifieke pathologie). Van 'bezetenheid' of 'duivels' is er dan geen sprake meer. Want mensen kunnen om allerlei redenen 'vreemd' gedrag stellen. (depressie, paniek, psychoses) Het best is een dokter (psychiater) als hulp te geven.

Snowwhite, het bovennatuurlijke dat waargenomen werd, had in de meeste gevallen ofwel een heel natuurlijke verklaring achteraf ofwel voorlopig nog geen verklaring. Soms bleek het ook opzettelijk bedrog van mensen.

Maar dat dan verklaren met engelen en djins is veel te gemakkelijk. Als vroeger de mensen electriciteit niet begrepen zagen ze bvb. geesten of de duivel.

Nu weet men dat electriciteit een natuurlijk fenomeen is, waar we allen ons voordeel mee doen. Bvb. via deze computer.

Daar onderscheidt zich wetenschap en techniek van geloof in bovennatuurlijke zaken.

Wat niet wil zeggen dat bovennatuurlijke fenomenen niet kunnen bestaan of zouden bestaan. Alleen is uitspraken daarover doen hoogst onbetrouwbaar.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,

Er zijn nou eenmaal verschil van meningen over deze kwestie. 

Lees dit maar:

*De variatie die we observeren in organismen is het resultaat van genetische elementen die al in het genoom aanwezig zijn.*In de veertiger jaren van de vorige eeuw, nu zo'n 60 jaar geleden, deden twee microbiologen, Salvador Luria en Max Delbrck, een serie experimenten om aan te tonen dat mutaties niet worden geinduceerd door de omgeving. Hiertoe cultiveerden ze een stam _E.coli_ bacterien (de normale darm-bacterie), die ze daarna blootstelden aan een lethale selectiedruk: het bacterie virus T1. Dit virus doodt niet-resistente cellen direct en de enige bacterien die zullen overleven zijn bacterien die een resistentie hadden ontwikkeld gedurende de cultivatie (want de oorsponkelijke stam had de resistentie niet).

Luria and Delbrck analyseerden de data m.b.t. de overlevers en concludeerden dat de resistentie mutaties een random fenomeen zijn. De Luria-Delbrck (L-D) experimenten zijn sindsdien steeds maar weer aangehaald door de evolutionisten dat alle mutaties at random optreden. Ze zijn steeds weer gebruikt (beter is: misbruikt) om te demonstreren dat alle mutaties onvoorspelbaar zijn en niet door de omgeving geinduceerd. Deze interpretatie van de L-D experimenten werd een van de centrale dogmas van de neo-darwinistische filosofie. Maar wat laten de L-D experimenten eigenlijk echt zien?
De L-D experimenten toonden dat n bepaald type variatie  namelijk mutaties die T1 virus-resistentie bewerken  niet door het virus of de omgeving werd beinvloed. De variatie (resistentie) was al in de populatie bacterien aanwezig want anders zouden er geen overlevers zijn geweest. De L-D experimenten lieten helemaal niets zien aangaande het karakter van deze mutaties. De L-D experimenten zeiden bijvoorbeeld helemaal niets over de plaats waar de mutaties waren opgetreden. Welke genen waren erbij betrokken? Hoe waren de mutaties daarin terecht gebkomen? De L-D experimenten lieten ook niet zien of het punt-mutaties waren, dan wel van inversies of gewoon verlies van genetische informatie. Tevens lieten ze niet zien of er misschien sprake was van duplicaties en/of transposities van reeds bestaande genetische elementen, d.w.z een ordinaire herrangschikking van het bacteriele chromosoom. De L-D experimenten waren gewoon een grote _"black box"._
We zijn nu zestig jaar verder en de _black box_ is geopend. Wat er in zat was een grote verrassing voor de evolutionisten: Bacteriele chromosomen induceren de variatie van binnenuit! De chromosomen hebben allerlei mechanismen die stukjes DNA dupliceren, deleteren en transposeren. Op die manier worden genen geactiveerd of geinactiveerd en variatie geinduceerd. De geopende black box laat zien dat bacteriele chromosomen in een constante staat van herrangschikking zijn. Er is altijd wel een bacterie in een populatie die zo overleeft. Er evolueert helemaal geen nieuw organisme, er onstaat voortdurend variatie binnen het multipurpose genoom.

Hetzelfde geldt voor de genomene van hogere organismen. Ze induceren de variatie zelf door duplicatie en transpositie van VIGEs (variation inducing genetic elements). Het moet nog even vermeld dat de evolutionisten deze VIGEs interpreteren als verworven oeroude virussen (HERVs). Het is natuurlijk andersom: Virussen hebben hun oorsprong in VIGEs.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles

Er zijn dus meerdere onderzoeks methodes. Olie spuit ook zo uit de grond, of ze gaan seismisch onderzoek erbij betrekken of met ruimtesondes. Paleantologisch onderzoek is volgens jou dus ook een optie.

Hiermee is het dus al onzin wat je zegt dat olie *uitsluitend* d.m.v. de ET wordt gevonden en ik geen auto zou kunnen rijden (wat ik inderdaad niet kan...) 

Dat er microfossielen onderzoek plaatsvindt, dat zegt niets over het miraculeuze evolueren van pikachu in raichu ofwel van zeedieren naar landdieren. 

Ik heb mij nooit uitgelaten over oude aarde- nieuwe aarde.

Islam is niet tegen technologie of onderzoek.

En nog steeds is niet iedereen er van overtuigd dat olie een fossiele brandstof is.

De ene claimt dat olie afkomstig is van organisch materiaal en in beperkte hoeveelheden onder het aardoppervlak aanwezig is. De andere olietheorie beweert dat het zwarte goud voortdurend geproduceerd wordt door het magma van de Aarde. De ene theorie wordt gesteund door vele jaren research, de andere is een onbewezen aanname uit de 18e eeuw.
ls aardolie afkomstig was van dino's en planten, dan moeten er onvoorstelbaar veel van aanwezig zijn geweest; mr dan wiskundige modellen voor mogelijk houden. Uitgeputte oliebronnen worden verlaten. Als men na verloop van tijd opnieuw gaat kijken bevatten ze opnieuw olie. Volgens een nieuw onderzoek wordt methaan geproduceerd onder condities die we ook in de aardmantel aantreffen. Men vindt olie op dieptes waar nooit organisch materiaal kan geweest zijn. Op Titan, een maan van Saturnus, treffen we hoge concentraties olie, methaan en koolwaterstoffen aan. Dat is bijzonder vreemd aangezien er aan de andere kant geen melding is van dinosaurussen of planten op Titan. Hetzelfde geldt ook voor andere plaatsen in het zonnestelsel, aldus NASA.

----------


## Charlus

> Lees dit maar:<...>


Nee.
Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Jij gelooft dat stabiele mutaties van bacteriestammen niet mogelijk zijn, in weerwil van de harde realiteit? Hint: ten tijde van de profeet had men nog nooit van microscopische levensvormen gehoord.

----------


## Charlus

> Er zijn dus meerdere onderzoeks methodes. Olie spuit<...>


Geef eens antwoord op mijn vragen.
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?

Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. Ik stond erbij en ik keek ernaar, ttv. mijn studie geologie. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen. Aldus Snowwhite.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Geen sprake van een conclusie die alleen voor mijn rekening zou zijn.
> Een mier die uit zichzelf 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten communiceert, kan daartoe alleen in staat worden geacht onder de randvoorwaarde dat het dier minstens zo intelligent als een mens is. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze?
> 
> 
> De desbetreffende passage is de waarheid. Randvoorwaarden kun je niet stellen bij wonderen der profeten. De conclusie dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn als mensen is voor jouw rekening.


De desbetreffende passage kan niet waar zijn, tenminste niet in de zin van waargebeurd. De mier was geen profeet, maar deed uit zichzelf een bepaalde uitspraak. We kunnen zeker vaststellen waartoe een mier iig. niet in staat is. Een mier kan net zomin de relativiteitstheorie ontwikkelen als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar zijn soortgenoten communiceren. Voor dat laatste is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Wat is je keuze?
> 
> 
> http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....7&postcount=93


Je geeft niet aan welke keuze je maakt, alleen dat er sprake is van een andere. Bij geen tegenbericht ga ik ervan uit dat je de passage als waarheid, in de zin van waargebeurd, opvat. Dit is echter alleen mogelijk als je lijdt aan waanvoorstellingen die in dit verband verbijzonderd kunnen worden naar denken dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
Een mier kan net zomin de relativiteitstheorie ontwikkelen als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar zijn soortgenoten communiceren. Voor dat laatste is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. 
De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze? Je kunt natuurlijk ook opteren voor betrekking hebbend op een zich daadwerkelijk voorgedane gebeurtenis, maar dan luidt de consequentie dat je geestelijk gestoord bent.

----------


## Snowwhite

Pas,




> Dat zijn allemaal voorbeelden van dingen, die je gelooft, respectievelijk niet gelooft.
> De vraag *wanneer* je iets (niet) gelooft is daarmee niet beantwoord.



Toch wel, de koran is de waarheid, De Koran is het ongeschapen Woord van God.

Hieruit volgt dat als iemand beweert dat de mens eenzelfde afstammeling heeft als een aap (ET) hij dan niet de waarheid heeft gesproken, want Allah heeft Adam geschapen, dat staat in de koran.

"He is Allaah, the Creator, the Originator, the Bestower of forms. To Him belong the Most Beautiful Names. All that is in the heavens and the earth glorify Him. He is the All-Mighty, the All-Wise." (59:24)

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Pas,
> 
> [LEFT][COLOR=#333333][FONT=Verdana]
> 
> Toch wel, de koran is de waarheid, De Koran is het ongeschapen Woord van God.


Waarom geloof je dat ?
En wat is een ongeschapen woord? Een woord dat voor alles (dus ook voor de taal) bestond ? Hoe kan het van Allah zijn als Allah het niet geschapen heeft ?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Op Titan, een maan van Saturnus, [FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff]treffen we hoge concentraties olie, methaan en koolwaterstoffen aan. Dat is bijzonder vreemd aangezien er aan de andere kant geen melding is van dinosaurussen of planten op Titan.


Olie is een mengsel van koolwaterstoffen met minimaal 5 tot ca 40 C-atomen.
De oppervlakte-temperatuur van Titan is ca -180 graden.
Met vloeibare koolwaterstoffen die op Titan vermoed worden zijn 
methaan, ethaan en mogelijk propaan (C-1/3. smeltpunt -190 - -175 graden) bedoeld. Butaan (C4 smeltpunt -138) en hoger zijn op die temperatuur vast.
De 'Liquid hydrocarbons' uit het artikel hebben dus met olie niets te maken.
Methaan en ethaan van niet organische oorsprong zijn op diverse planeten en ook op aarde bekend.
Het artikel bevat nog meer ongerijmdheden; ik laat het hierbij.

----------


## ronald

> Rourchid is gewoon op zijn bek gegaan, net als jij nu. Ja toch, Rourchid? Je kunt zoals te doen gebruikelijk volstaan met een hautaine dooddoener.
> De speciale begaafdheid, die ik erken noch betwist, van Sulayman is in dit verband van ondergeschikt belang. Voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de zin 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing; de mier kende S. bij naam, zij was bekend met een concept als 'leger'. Desgewenst wil ik ook wel een uitgebreidere toelichting geven. 
> De passage kan alleen betrekking hebben op een historische gebeurtenis onder de aanname dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Mieren zijn niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk.


Je probleem met de mier is eigenlijk je eigen probleem.
De intelligente "ongelovige" mens tracht de gelovige de volgende vraag te stellen: Waarom zijn bepalingen aan de mens gegeven Gddelijk? Aan de ene kant waant hij zichzelf vrij door de vraag aan "jullie" te stellen en zichzelf daarmee uit te sluiten en aan de andere kant is zijn probleem eigenlijk Waarom zou de Verhevene Zich met de kleine mens bezig houden? Zijn probleem is niet dat hij de Verhevene niet zou erkennen maar de Gd die zich met elk wezen, zelfs een mier, in elk detail bezig houdt. Zo moet Gd ver weg blijven en vooral onbereikbaar en wij op aarde ons leven inrichten volgens onze eigen intelligentie en beslissingen. Het Westerse denken heeft dat redelijk bevorderd. En diens religieuze denken en diens seculiere. Gd direct is "onbereikbaar" verklaard en de wereld draait haar natuurlijke baan rond. 
Gd is niet alomtegenwoordig, maar ook alles vullend. De mens, het dier, de plant of het gesteente is niet van onbetekend belang voor Gd maar juist zeer essentieel in Zijn schepping. De band die de mens heeft met Gd is zoals hij die toelaat wat natuurlijk iets heel anders is dan "napraten" of "tradities volgen". Het is de persoonlijke band die men verborgen heeft. Wat is er essentieel verschillend of koning Salomon nu de taal van de dieren verstond of dat een mier iets naar menselijke maat intelligent uit. De taal van de dieren is voor de mens duister. Ik zou het vermogen om dat te kennen veel wonderlijker vinden. Over de taal van de dieren zou het gesprek dat de ezel van Bileam met hem voerde ook weer wonderlijker vinden. Daar werd en iets intelligents gezegd en het dier sprak met een mens.
Gd houdt Zich persoonlijk met de mens bezig en daar gebruikt Hij soms wonderlijke veranderingen voor. De vraag is: Erkennen wij Zijn directe bemoeienis in ons menselijk aardse leven?

----------


## Snowwhite

Char*LOESJE*

Kan die herhaalstand uit?




> Citaat:
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door *Snowwhite*  
> _Lees dit maar:<...>_





> Nee.


Dan houdt het op. Jij beweert dat mutaties positief zijn en dus instant evolutie. Ik plaats hier een artikel met een andere mening en jij reageert hier niet op. Dan kun je hem wel op de herhaalstand plaatsen, maar ik zit hier niet in het beklaagdenbankje.

----------


## Snowwhite

Herhaalfunctie, 

Er zijn dus meerdere onderzoeks methodes. Olie spuit ook zo uit de grond, of ze gaan seismisch onderzoek erbij betrekken of met ruimtesondes. Paleantologisch onderzoek is volgens jou dus ook een optie.

Hiermee is het dus al onzin wat je zegt dat olie *uitsluitend* d.m.v. de ET wordt gevonden en ik geen auto zou kunnen rijden (wat ik inderdaad niet kan...) 

*Dat er microfossielen onderzoek plaatsvindt, dat zegt niets over het miraculeuze evolueren van pikachu in raichu ofwel van zeedieren naar landdieren.* 

Ik heb mij nooit uitgelaten over oude aarde- nieuwe aarde.

Islam is niet tegen technologie of onderzoek.

En nog steeds is niet iedereen er van overtuigd dat olie een fossiele brandstof is.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Je geeft niet aan welke keuze je maakt, alleen dat er sprake is van een andere. Bij geen tegenbericht ga ik ervan uit dat je de passage als waarheid, in de zin van waargebeurd, opvat. Dit is echter alleen mogelijk als je lijdt aan waanvoorstellingen die in dit verband verbijzonderd kunnen worden naar denken dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
> Een mier kan net zomin de relativiteitstheorie ontwikkelen als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar zijn soortgenoten communiceren. Voor dat laatste is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. 
> De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze? Je kunt natuurlijk ook opteren voor betrekking hebbend op een zich daadwerkelijk voorgedane gebeurtenis, maar dan luidt de consequentie dat je geestelijk gestoord bent.


De conclusie dat mieren even intelligent zijn als mensen is voor jouw rekening. Herhaal.

De koran is de waarheid.

----------


## Snowwhite

Kappen met die herhaalfunctie

----------


## Snowwhite

> Olie is een mengsel van koolwaterstoffen met minimaal 5 tot ca 40 C-atomen.
> De oppervlakte-temperatuur van Titan is ca -180 graden.
> Met vloeibare koolwaterstoffen die op Titan vermoed worden zijn 
> methaan, ethaan en mogelijk propaan (C-1/3. smeltpunt -190 - -175 graden) bedoeld. Butaan (C4 smeltpunt -138) en hoger zijn op die temperatuur vast.
> De 'Liquid hydrocarbons' uit het artikel hebben dus met olie niets te maken.
> Methaan en ethaan van niet organische oorsprong zijn op diverse planeten en ook op aarde bekend.
> Het artikel bevat nog meer ongerijmdheden; ik laat het hierbij.


Hey bedankt Pas, maar wat vind jij nou is het nu wel of niet fossiele brandstof?

Andere vraag later.... Groetjes snow

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Rourchid is gewoon op zijn bek gegaan, net als jij nu. Ja toch, Rourchid? Je kunt zoals te doen gebruikelijk volstaan met een hautaine dooddoener.
> De speciale begaafdheid, die ik erken noch betwist, van Sulayman is in dit verband van ondergeschikt belang. Voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de zin 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing; de mier kende S. bij naam, zij was bekend met een concept als 'leger'. Desgewenst wil ik ook wel een uitgebreidere toelichting geven. 
> De passage kan alleen betrekking hebben op een historische gebeurtenis onder de aanname dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Mieren zijn niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk.
> 
> 
> Je probleem met de mier is eigenlijk je eigen probleem.<...>


Ik heb geen probleem. De tekst in kwestie beschouw ik om te beginnen al niet als waarheid omdat ik niet geloof in de god van de Islam. Eigenlijk moet ik het anders stellen: ik heb wel een probleem, maar met andere zaken dan de vermeende welbespraaktheid van een mier.



> <...>Wat is er essentieel verschillend of koning Salomon nu de taal van de dieren verstond of dat een mier iets naar menselijke maat intelligent uit. De taal van de dieren is voor de mens duister. Ik zou het vermogen om dat te kennen veel wonderlijker vinden. Over de taal van de dieren zou het gesprek dat de ezel van Bileam met hem voerde ook weer wonderlijker vinden. Daar werd en iets intelligents gezegd en het dier sprak met een mens.
> Gd houdt Zich persoonlijk met de mens bezig en daar gebruikt Hij soms wonderlijke veranderingen voor. De vraag is: Erkennen wij Zijn directe bemoeienis in ons menselijk aardse leven?


De rest van je tekst heb ik genteresseerd gelezen, maar die had mi. niet direct betrekking op _the question at hand_. Eerder betrok je die ezel er ook al bij, mij is niet duidelijk waarom. Onder het motto 2x onzin = zinnigheid? De ezel vind ik beduidend minder interessant, omdat die het woord rechtstreeks tot een mens richtte. Hier is gewoon :hihi:  sprake van een wonder. God liet de ezel spreken. Vanaf nu negeer ik verwijzingen naar de ezel.
Met de mier is daarenboven iets heel anders aan de hand dan met de ezel. De waarschuwing 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' was gericht tot haar medemieren en dus daadwerkelijk, jouw terminologie, de taal van de dieren. Ik vraag mij dan nog wel af of er in jouw optiek n taal van de dieren is en of de leden van verschillende diersoorten elkaar kunnen verstaan. Benieuwd welke dialogen zich voordoen tussen mier en miereneter. Maar laten we het wel serieus houden.
Een mier kan net zomin de relativiteitstheorie ontwikkelen als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar zijn soortgenoten communiceren. Voor dat laatste is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk.
De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze? Je kunt natuurlijk ook opteren voor betrekking hebbend op een zich daadwerkelijk voorgedane gebeurtenis, maar dan luidt de consequentie dat je geestelijk gestoord bent.

----------


## Rourchid

> Rourchid, bent u moslim?


 

_La ilaha il Allah, Muhammad-ur-Rasool-Allah_ 
 

Six Kalimas

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> Toch wel, de koran is de waarheid, De Koran is het ongeschapen Woord van God.
> 
> 
> Waarom geloof je dat ?
> En wat is een ongeschapen woord? Een woord dat voor alles (dus ook voor de taal) bestond ? Hoe kan het van Allah zijn als Allah het niet geschapen heeft ?


Heb ik al eens gevraagd aan S.
Haar antwoord: dat zegt je verstand en dat zegt je gevoel. Op mijn logische wedervraag



> Er mankeert volgens jou iets aan mijn verstand en gevoel?


vooralsnog geen sjoege.

----------


## Rourchid

> Je geeft niet aan welke keuze je maakt, alleen dat er sprake is van een andere.


Zoals ik al eerder met toelichting op dit forum heb aangegeven, houdt mijn keuze een andere context in waartoe jouw/jullie interpretatie niet behoort.



> Bij geen tegenbericht ga ik ervan uit dat je de passage als waarheid, in de zin van waargebeurd, opvat.


Jij dient het sluitend bewijs te leveren dat de passage niet als waarheid opgevat kan worden : wie stelt die bewijst!



> Dit is echter alleen mogelijk als je lijdt aan waanvoorstellingen die in dit verband verbijzonderd kunnen worden naar denken dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen.


Ik ben nog nooit mieren tegengekomen die minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen.



> Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
> Een mier kan net zomin de relativiteitstheorie ontwikkelen als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar zijn soortgenoten communiceren.


Mijn dank voor de genomen moeite. Evenwel had ik zelf al vastgesteld dat E=mc niet (letterlijk) voorkomt in S. 27:18.



> Voor dat laatste is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing.


Het is te bevatten dat de strekking van de zin lijfsbehoud betreft.



> Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk.


Desbetreffende mieren leefden ten tijde van Koning Salomon (vzmh) : ik was er niet bij.



> De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze?


Je beschrijft hier jouw eigen keuzemogelijkheden en daar ben ik niet in genteresseerd.



> Je kunt natuurlijk ook opteren voor betrekking hebbend op een zich daadwerkelijk voorgedane gebeurtenis, maar dan luidt de consequentie dat je geestelijk gestoord bent.


Het is onbewijsbaar dat deze gebeurtenis zich niet daadwerkelijk heeft voorgedaan. Maar mocht jij het wel bewijsbaar vinden dat deze gebeurtenis zich niet heeft voorgedaan dan ligt de bewijsvoering bij jou.

----------


## naam

> Desbetreffende mieren leefden ten tijde van Koning Salomon (vzmh) : ik was er niet bij.
> 
> Het is onbewijsbaar dat deze gebeurtenis zich niet daadwerkelijk heeft voorgedaan. Maar mocht jij het wel bewijsbaar vinden dat deze gebeurtenis zich niet heeft voorgedaan dan ligt de bewijsvoering bij jou.


Je impliceert hier dat mieren in de tijden van Koning Salomon wel een woordje konden spreken en zo intelligent waren als mensen.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> Lees dit maar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Het artikel heb ik natuurlijk wel gelezen, maar heel snel terzijde geschoven.



> <...>Wat er in zat was een grote verrassing voor de evolutionisten:<...>


Doe jij niet aan bronvermelding? Het artikel komt van eoa. reli-site? Het is geen voorbeeld van eerlijke wetenschapspraktijk maar alleen een poging om met wat krompraat aan te tonen dat  :duivel: de evolutionisten :duivel:  het bij het verkeerde eind hebben. Kom eens met een serieus artikel ipv. propaganda van relifascisten of verzin zelf iets.
Laat ik een voorbeeldje geven: 



> Evolutie is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA. Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55 

Bovenstaande is onderdeel van een constructieve bijdrage aan de theorievorming rond resistentie, terwijl het "we gaan nu eens even lekker aantonen dat creationisme onzin is want wij geloven niet in god"-gehalte te verwaarlozen of zelfs niet-bestaand is.

Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Als voorbeeld: jij gelooft dat stabiele mutaties van bacteriestammen niet mogelijk zijn, in weerwil van de harde realiteit?

----------


## Charlus

> Er zijn dus meerdere onderzoeks methodes. Olie spuit ook zo uit de grond, of ze gaan seismisch onderzoek erbij betrekken of met ruimtesondes. Paleantologisch onderzoek is volgens jou dus ook een optie. 
> Hiermee is het dus al onzin wat je zegt dat olie *uitsluitend* d.m.v. de ET wordt gevonden en ik geen auto zou kunnen rijden (wat ik inderdaad niet kan...)
> Dat er microfossielen onderzoek plaatsvindt, dat zegt niets over het miraculeuze evolueren van pikachu in raichu ofwel van zeedieren naar landdieren.<...>


Het woord "uitsluitend" heb ik nergens gebruikt. Het microfossielenonderzoek trekt conclusies onder de aanname dat dieren en planten zich gevolueerd hebben volgens een geologische tijdschaal. Eea. wordt duidelijk uiteengezet in het citaat verderop in mijn reaktie. Mijn punt is daarmee gemaakt dat, in weerwil van jouw visie, de ET niet een van de moderne wetenschap losstaande fabricatie is.
Het door mij gestelde blijft staan.

Geef eens antwoord op mijn vragen.
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?

Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. Ik stond erbij en ik keek ernaar, ttv. mijn studie geologie. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen. Aldus Snowwhite.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Het is onbewijsbaar dat deze gebeurtenis zich niet daadwerkelijk heeft voorgedaan. Maar mocht jij het wel bewijsbaar vinden dat deze gebeurtenis zich niet heeft voorgedaan dan ligt de bewijsvoering bij jou.


Zoals onbewijsbaar is, dat er in de planetodengordel gn rose theepot in een baan om de zon draait. 
Toch is de aanname, dat dat niet zo is gewettigd, omdat er sterke (maar niet definitieve) argumenten tegen pleiten. Wie zonder verdere argumenten het tegendeel beweert staat op verloren bodem.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Je geeft niet aan welke keuze je maakt, alleen dat er sprake is van een andere. Bij geen tegenbericht ga ik ervan uit dat je de passage als waarheid, in de zin van waargebeurd, opvat. Dit is echter alleen mogelijk als je lijdt aan waanvoorstellingen die in dit verband verbijzonderd kunnen worden naar denken dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
> Een mier kan net zomin de relativiteitstheorie ontwikkelen als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar zijn soortgenoten communiceren. Voor dat laatste is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. 
> De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Wat is je keuze? Je kunt natuurlijk ook opteren voor betrekking hebbend op een zich daadwerkelijk voorgedane gebeurtenis, maar dan luidt de consequentie dat je geestelijk gestoord bent.
> 
> 
> De conclusie dat mieren even intelligent zijn als mensen is voor jouw rekening. Herhaal.
> ...


De conclusie is in die zin voor mijn rekening dat ik hem getrokken heb. Naar mijn mening heb ik hem echter voldoende plausibel gemaakt. Daarmee wordt hij algemeen geldig, maar het staat je natuurlijk vrij het door mij gestelde op enigerlei wijze te weerleggen.
Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar zijn soortgenoten te communiceren. Daarvoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Die betrof een grammaticaal correcte zin, daarnaast bleek de mier oa. bekend met het concept 'leger'. We moeten overigens aannemen dat de mier (en haar koloniegenoten!) over nog veel meer kennis beschikte, want het lijkt me uitgesloten dat haar woordenschat _exact_ toereikend was tbv. het formuleren van voornoemde waarschuwing. Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. 
De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Geen waarheid, tenminste niet in de zin van waargebeurd.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Zoals<...>


Zoveel blabla, met als enige doel te rationaliseren dat een mier best eens 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten gecommuniceerd kan hebben. Je twijfelt geen moment aan je verstand? Zal wel niet. 
Laat ik uit je aanbod eens 



> Voor dat laatste is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing.


pikken. 
We hebben een boek. In dat boek staat dat een mier 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten communiceert. Ik concludeer dat voor het afgeven en begrijpen van de waarschuwing minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig is en dat om die reden de zin niet afkomstig kan zijn van een mier. In plaats van een weerlegging kom je op de proppen met een mogelijke interpretatie van de woorden van de mier. 
Mieren zijn niet minstens zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Geen waarheid, tenminste niet in de zin van waargebeurd.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hey bedankt Pas, maar wat vind jij nou is het nu wel of niet fossiele brandstof?
> 
> Andere vraag later.... Groetjes snow


Een vraag voor geologen; ik wil er als simpele chemicus wel iets over zeggen:
Het lijkt me uiterst onwaarschijnlijk dat olie (een koolwaterstof mengsel met C5 -C40 skeletten) niet fossiel zou zijn.
Karakteristiek voor de chemie van levende stof ('organische' in tegenstelling tot 'anorganische' chemie) is het optreden van (zeer) grote koolstofskeletten.
Het verkleinen van grote skeletten ('kraken' zegt een petrochemicus), is op talloze manieren mogelijk; het gebeurt spontaan op bv composthopen, in vuilverbrandingen en in turfmoerassen. Het omgekeerde, de opbouw van C-skeletten, is veel moeilijker. In de 18e en vroege 19de eeuw, werd zelfs wel gedacht, dat alln levende organismen in staat waren organische verbindingen te synthetiseren en dat daarvoor, behalve de gewone chemische bindingskrachten, nog een 'vis vitalis', een 'levenskracht' noodzakelijk was. Dat bleek weliswaar een vergissing, maar toch:
Een enigszins plausibel proces, dat massaal tot vorming C40 skeletten voert, anders dan via fotosyhthese door een levende cel, ken ik niet, kan ik niet bedenken en is zover ik weet ook nog nooit gevonden.

----------


## Rourchid

> Je impliceert hier dat mieren in de tijden van Koning Salomon wel een woordje konden spreken en zo intelligent waren als mensen.


Dat impliceer jij waardoor jij eveneens impliceert dat alle ezels ten tijde van Bileam (Numeri 22) een woordje konden spreken en net zo intelligent waren als mensen etc. etc.

----------


## Rourchid

> Overigens heeft Kant, de vlijtigste aller filosofen, kort voor zijn dood verklaard, dat hij zich zijn leven lang met maar drie vragen heeft beziggehouden:


Hiermee stel jij dat andere filosofen minder vlijtig zijn/waren dan het reformatorische icoon Kant.



> - Wat *kunnen* we weten.
> - Wat *mogen* we geloven.
> - Wat *moeten* we doen.
> Ik stel vraag 2, ik verwacht geen pasklaar antwoord. Ik zou al blij zijn , als je inzag dat het een allesbehalve gemakkelijke vraag is. 
> Ok dat is me niet gelukt.


Neo-kantiaans reductionisme met Snowwhite als subject :

In de kantiaanse opvatting over bewustzijn wordt het zelf vergoddelijkt. Wetenschappelijke kennis als punt van contact met een van de mens losstaande kracht werd door Kant namelijk opgegeven. Hij zocht dit punt binnen het moreel bewustzijn, waardoor er dus sprake is van een zoektocht naar het goede in plaats van naar het ware. Sinds Kant hebben moralisme (universeel gedeelde verantwoordelijkheid) en romanticisme (individuele spontaniteit, private perfectie) elkaar bestreden.

Deze strijd wordt door Freud beslecht. Hij de-universaliseerde het morele gevoel door het typeren als zijnde historisch gevormd, zijnde een product van tijd en toeval. De klassieke distincties tussen het hogere en het lagere, het essentile en het accidentele, het centrale en het perifere worden door hem afgebroken, en het zelf waarmee Freud ons achterlaat is veeleer een weefsel van contingenties dan een goed geordend systeem van vermogens. Freud legt de finesses van de onbewuste strategien bloot en maakt op deze manier zichtbaar dat wetenschap en pozie, genialiteit en psychose, moraliteit en verstandigheid geen producten zijn van verschillende krachten zijn maar alternatieve toestanden van adaptie. Vanuit dit perpectief is de mogelijkheid dat er geen zelf genaamd rede bestaat, aannemelijk. Hij onderschijft hiermee een Nietzcheaans pragmatisme en perspectivisme.

Tibor Goossens, Katholieke Universiteit Leuven



> Zoals onbewijsbaar is, dat er in de planetodengordel gn rose theepot in een baan om de zon draait. 
> Toch is de aanname, dat dat niet zo is gewettigd, omdat er sterke (maar niet definitieve) argumenten tegen pleiten.


Deze fenomenologie is mij niet bekend uit de Koran en de formele geldigheid van deze fenomenologie gelijkstellen aan de Koranische Tekst is geheel voor jouw rekening.



> Wie zonder verdere argumenten het tegendeel beweert staat op verloren bodem.


Wie een keuze tussen A en B op zijn neo-kantiaans uitbreidt tot een keuze tussen A,B,C en D staat inderdaad op verloren bodem : http://www.law.nyu.edu/clppt/program2002/readings/feldman/feldman.pdf (.pdf bestand)

----------


## Rourchid

> De conclusie is in die zin voor mijn rekening dat ik hem getrokken heb. Naar mijn mening heb ik hem echter voldoende plausibel gemaakt. Daarmee wordt hij algemeen geldig, maar het staat je natuurlijk vrij het door mij gestelde op enigerlei wijze te weerleggen.


　
Wat jij hier 'voldoende plausibel' en 'algemeen geldig' noemt is het resultaat van jouw niet-wetenschappelijk generaliseren van degenen die het mogelijk achten dat Koning Salomon (vzmh) de taal der mieren kon begrijpen. 
Te weerleggen valt er overigens niets : jij hebt te bewijzen dat S. 27:18 niet waar is.
Bovendien heb jij ook aan te geven waarom jouw interpretatie van S 27:18 betrokken moet worden bij het onderwerp van deze draad gegeven de realiteit dat 16% van de Koranverzen de basis vormt van islamitiosche gedragsvoorschriften en S. 27:18 niet tot desbetreffende 16% hoort.



> Zoveel blabla, met als enige doel te rationaliseren dat een mier best eens 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten gecommuniceerd kan hebben.


Ik heb aangegeven dat jij zowel rationaliseren als S. 27:18 een andere invulling geeft dan ik.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> De conclusie is in die zin voor mijn rekening dat ik hem getrokken heb. Naar mijn mening heb ik hem echter voldoende plausibel gemaakt. Daarmee wordt hij algemeen geldig, maar het staat je natuurlijk vrij het door mij gestelde op enigerlei wijze te weerleggen.
> 
> 
> Wat jij hier 'voldoende plausibel' en 'algemeen geldig' noemt is het resultaat van jouw niet-wetenschappelijk generaliseren van degenen die het mogelijk achten dat Koning Salomon (vzmh) de taal der mieren kon begrijpen. 
> Te weerleggen valt er overigens niets : jij hebt te bewijzen dat S. 27:18 niet waar is.<...>


We vallen enigszins in herhaling. Of Sulayman al dan niet de taal der mieren kon begrijpen, is een kwestie die in mijn betoog geen rol speelt.
Bewijzen dat de soera niet waar kan zijn, is eenvoudig. De soera kan alleen waar zijn indien mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Hier heb ik het grote knelpunt gesignaleerd: mieren zijn niet zo intelligent als mensen.
Ik zal eea. kort toelichten.
Voor het communiceren van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Die betrof een grammaticaal correcte zin, daarnaast bleek de mier oa. bekend met het concept 'leger'. We moeten overigens aannemen dat de mier en haar koloniegenoten over nog veel meer kennis beschikten, want het lijkt me uitgesloten dat haar woordenschat _exact_ toereikend was tbv. het formuleren van voornoemde waarschuwing. 
Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. 
De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Geen waarheid, tenminste niet in de zin van waargebeurd.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Te weerleggen valt er overigens niets : jij hebt te bewijzen dat S. 27:18 niet waar is.


En jij hebt die roze theepot te accepteren, of het tegendeel te bewijzen.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> Hey bedankt Pas, maar wat vind jij nou is het nu wel of niet fossiele brandstof?
> 
> Andere vraag later.... Groetjes snow
> 
> 
> Een vraag voor geologen; ik wil er als simpele chemicus wel iets over zeggen:
> ...


H.P.Pas toch.... Wie is de man die alles kan?

----------


## Snowwhite

Pas,



> Waarom geloof je dat ?
> En wat is een ongeschapen woord? Een woord dat voor alles (dus ook voor de taal) bestond ? Hoe kan het van Allah zijn als Allah het niet geschapen heeft ?


De spraak (kalam) van Allah is n van Zijn Eigenschappen en geen enkel van Zijn Eigenschappen is geschapen. 
*Allh SWT spreekt krachtens Zijn kalam eigenschap. Zijn kalam eigenschap heeft Hij al in het oneindige.*

*Al Zijn eigenschappen verschillen van die van de geschapenen.* 

*Hij spreekt, maar het gelijkt niet op ons spreken*

*Onze uitspraak, op schriftstelling en recitatie van de Koran is geschapen, terwijl de Koran zelf niet geschapen is.* 

*And Allah knows best.......*

*Waarom geloof ik dat de koran de waarheid is?*

*Het geloof dringt diep in je hart. Je kunt niet alles rationaliseren vind ik.*

*Je gelooft niet alleen met je verstand maar ook met je gevoel.*

*Er is een schepping, en derhalve ook een Schepper. God is niet overal. Pantheisme verwerp ik.* 

*Ook al stelt het hindoeisme dat men uiteindelijk alleen Krsna aanbidt ik kan me er niet in vinden:* 

*Maar je stelt je natuurlijk de vraag, heeft God het nodig om meerdere verschijningsvormen te hebben? Nee!*

*Trinity? No way. Dat doet geen eer Allah's Majesteit.*

*Islam is puur monotheisme.* 

*De koran is de waarheid.* 

*Als je koran hoort of leest, dan voel je wat van binnen, je wordt er rustig van.*

*Moge Allah SWT mij vergeven voor mijn fouten,*

*Allah yehdiena (ons leiden) wa yehdiekoem (jullie leiden) Amien*

----------


## Snowwhite

> Het artikel heb ik natuurlijk wel gelezen, maar heel snel terzijde geschoven.


Dan doe ik dat ook bij jou.



> Het is geen voorbeeld van eerlijke wetenschapspraktijk maar alleen een poging om met wat krompraat aan te tonen dat de evolutionisten het bij het verkeerde eind hebben. Kom eens met een serieus artikel ipv. propaganda van relifascisten of verzin zelf iets.
> Laat ik een voorbeeldje geven:


Zo kan die wel weer. Dag fijne dag nog.

----------


## Snowwhite

En hou maar op met die idiote herhaalstand.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Citaat:
> - Wat kunnen we weten.
> - Wat mogen we geloven.
> - Wat moeten we doen.
> Ik stel vraag 2, ik verwacht geen pasklaar antwoord. Ik zou al blij zijn , als je inzag dat het een allesbehalve gemakkelijke vraag is.
> 
> 
> Neo-kantiaans reductionisme met Snowwhite als subject


Mijn brave Rourchid, *elke*  filosoof stelt die vragen in n of andere vorm. Als je er toch met alle geweld een mooi woord tegenaan wilt gooien zou je ze ante-diluviaans kunnen noemen.  :tik:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Het geloof dringt diep in je hart. Je kunt niet alles rationaliseren vind ik.


Je kunt niet alles emotionaliseren. Vind ik.
Jij wenst niet tegen je gevoel te denken.
Ik wens niet tegen mijn verstand te voelen.



> Als je koran hoort of leest, dan voel je wat van binnen, je wordt er rustig van.


Als ik de Koran lees, staan mijn tenen krom in mijn schoenen.

Hier wordt ik daarentegen heel rustig van:
_Mozart Laudate Dominum, uit: Vesperae solennes de confessore, KV. 339
Johannes Brahms - Violin Concerto, Op.77 II Adagio
Christoph Willibald von Gluck: Orpheus und Euridike. 18. Reigen seliger Geister._

Het hindert mij niet in het minst, over aardlagen, mieren en melkwegen te denken zoals mijn verstand mij leert.
Volgens jouw boek zal ik daarvoor in eeuwigheid branden; daar moet jij mee leven, niet ik.

I prefer it my way.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Het artikel heb ik natuurlijk wel gelezen, maar heel snel terzijde geschoven.
> 
> 
> Dan doe ik dat ook bij jou.<...>


Ik heb anders netjes toegelicht waarom het artikel mi. niet deugt:



> Het is geen voorbeeld van eerlijke wetenschapspraktijk maar alleen een poging om met wat krompraat aan te tonen dat de evolutionisten het bij het verkeerde eind hebben. Kom eens met een serieus artikel ipv. propaganda van relifascisten of verzin zelf iets.
> Laat ik een voorbeeldje geven:


De term relifascisme is overigens in dit verband heel goed op zijn plaats; men staat een terugkeer naar de middeleeuwen voor waarbij wetenschap en ongelovigen gedwongen worden zich te voegen naar een door de onderdrukker superieur geacht antiek hokuspokusboek.
Inhoudelijk heb je verder niet gereageerd, dus de vragen hieronder blijven onbeantwoord en onbecommentarierd staan.

Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Als voorbeeld: jij gelooft dat stabiele mutaties van bacteriestammen niet mogelijk zijn, in weerwil van de harde realiteit?

----------


## IbnRushd

> Zoveel blabla, met als enige doel te rationaliseren dat een mier best eens 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten gecommuniceerd kan hebben. Je twijfelt geen moment aan je verstand? Zal wel niet. 
> Laat ik uit je aanbod eens


Nog steeds bezig met de mieren?  :alien: 

De Koran is in de eerste plaats geschreven voor de mens (en de _djinn_). Dus wordt het in een _menselijke_ taal geschreven. De zinnen van de mieren kan derhalve niet in een mierentaal geopenbaard zijn, daar niemand er een woord van zal snappen.

Ergo, de wijze v/d communicatie tussen de mieren is voor de mens n nog onbekend verschijnsel, alhoewel er een aantal theorien bestaan, maar dat zegt in feite nog niet erg veel, en dat spreekt geenszins tegen de Koran.

Het is verbazingwekkend dat je constant het mierenverhaal erbij roept en zo een statement probeert te maken. Twijfel je ofso?

En al zou de desbetreffende mier toevalligerwijze een een ver ontwikkelde zin voor een mier, een zin produceren, dan nog zouden wij, moslims, erin geloven. Wij gaan er gemakshalve vanuit dat Allah de Verhevene di mieren (alleen) de nodige intelligentie heeft gegeven. Denk je dat je het kan weerleggen? Nee. Evenmin kunnen wij het bewijzen. Dus is 't een keuze tussen geloven en niet geloven.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Een vraag voor geologen; ik wil er als simpele chemicus wel iets over zeggen:
> Het lijkt me uiterst onwaarschijnlijk dat olie (een koolwaterstof mengsel met C5 -C40 skeletten) niet fossiel zou zijn.
> Karakteristiek voor de chemie van levende stof ('organische' in tegenstelling tot 'anorganische' chemie) is het optreden van (zeer) grote koolstofskeletten.
> Het verkleinen van grote skeletten ('kraken' zegt een petrochemicus), is op talloze manieren mogelijk; het gebeurt spontaan op bv composthopen, in vuilverbrandingen en in turfmoerassen. Het omgekeerde, de opbouw van C-skeletten, is veel moeilijker. In de 18e en vroege 19de eeuw, werd zelfs wel gedacht, dat alln levende organismen in staat waren organische verbindingen te synthetiseren en dat daarvoor, behalve de gewone chemische bindingskrachten, nog een 'vis vitalis', een 'levenskracht' noodzakelijk was. Dat bleek weliswaar een vergissing, maar toch:
> Een enigszins plausibel proces, dat massaal tot vorming C40 skeletten voert, anders dan via fotosyhthese door een levende cel, ken ik niet, kan ik niet bedenken en is zover ik weet ook nog nooit gevonden.


Tnx Pas

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik heb anders netjes toegelicht waarom het artikel mi. niet deugt:


Dat is geen inhoudelijk antwoord. Bovendien draai je een eind weg:



> De term relifascisme is overigens in dit verband heel goed op zijn plaats; men staat een terugkeer naar de middeleeuwen voor waarbij wetenschap en ongelovigen gedwongen worden zich te voegen naar een door de onderdrukker superieur geacht antiek hokuspokusboek.


De vraag is dan natuurlijk, wat doe je hier nog op Maroc.nl?

----------


## Snowwhite

Antwoord:




> Het is verbazingwekkend dat je constant het mierenverhaal erbij roept en zo een statement probeert te maken. *Twijfel je ofso*?


Bien sur!

D type: gefascineerd maar te trots om toe te geven.

----------


## Snowwhite

> I prefer it my way.


No problem Pas

 :strik:

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Zoveel blabla, met als enige doel te rationaliseren dat een mier best eens 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten gecommuniceerd kan hebben. Je twijfelt geen moment aan je verstand? Zal wel niet. 
> Laat ik uit je aanbod eens 
> 
> 
> <...>
> Ergo, de wijze v/d communicatie tussen de mieren is voor de mens n nog onbekend verschijnsel, alhoewel er een aantal theorien bestaan, maar dat zegt in feite nog niet erg veel, en dat spreekt geenszins tegen de Koran.
> ...


We hebben een boek. In dat boek staat dat een mier 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten communiceert. Voor het afgeven en begrijpen van de waarschuwing is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig en om die reden kan de zin niet afkomstig kan zijn van een mier. Dat wij niet tot in diepste detail bekend zijn met de wijze waarop mieren communiceren, doet daar niets aan af.
Een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is dus niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Geen waarheid, tenminste niet in de zin van waargebeurd.

Jij stelt nu dat allah de betreffende mieren tijdelijk met menselijke intelligentie heeft begiftigd zodat ze de waarschuwing in kwestie konden communiceren en begrijpen. Allah de kosmische poetsenbakker.
Ik heb mijn twijfels. Om te beginnen verbaasde Salomon de Wijze (!) zich niet over de waarschuwing, terwijl hij toch versteld had moeten staan van mieren met menselijke intelligentie.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> gefascineerd


Ongetwijfeld.



> maar te trots om toe te geven.


Dat heb je mis.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ik heb anders netjes toegelicht waarom het artikel mi. niet deugt:
> 
> De term relifascisme is overigens in dit verband heel goed op zijn plaats; men staat een terugkeer naar de middeleeuwen voor waarbij wetenschap en ongelovigen gedwongen worden zich te voegen naar een door de onderdrukker superieur geacht antiek hokuspokusboek.
> 
> 
> Dat is geen inhoudelijk antwoord. Bovendien draai je een eind weg.<...>


Ik draai niet weg maar geef voor de goede orde een korte toelichting op mijn gebruik van de term relifascisme.
Het door jou opgevoerde artikel (nog steeds geen bronvermelding?) kan onmogelijk serieus genomen worden. De insteek ervan is nl. niet het leveren van onbevooroordeelde analyse en kritiek ter verbetering en vergroting van wetenschappelijke kennis, maar een reeds vooraf vaststaande missie die uitsluitend bestaat uit het willen weerleggen van de ET. Het deed me een beetje denken aan de maffe krompraterij die moet aantonen dat de koran vooruit loopt op moderne wetenschappelijke ontwikkelingen.

Produceer eens een artikel waarin de ET weerlegt wordt, en dan _niet_ door iemand die tegen de ET is omdat de ET niet conform zijn of haar hokuspokusboek is. 
Dat lukt je niet. Weet je waarom niet?
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie:



> *Evolutie* is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55

De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.

----------


## Rourchid

> Of Sulayman al dan niet de taal der mieren kon begrijpen, is een kwestie die in mijn betoog geen rol speelt.


Jouw keuze.



> Bewijzen dat de soera niet waar kan zijn, is eenvoudig. De soera kan alleen waar zijn indien mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Hier heb ik het grote knelpunt gesignaleerd: mieren zijn niet zo intelligent als mensen.


Het 'knelpunt' is dat jij niet kan bewijzen dat S. 27:18 onwaar is.



> We moeten overigens aannemen dat de mier en haar koloniegenoten over nog veel meer kennis beschikten, want het lijkt me uitgesloten dat haar woordenschat _exact_ toereikend was tbv. het formuleren van voornoemde waarschuwing.


Jouw aanname.

----------


## Snowwhite

> *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.*


Het is mij duidelijk dat je het artikel helemaal niet gelezen hebt.

Dus dan houdt het op.

----------


## Rourchid

> En jij hebt die roze theepot te accepteren, of het tegendeel te bewijzen.


Wetenschappelijk bezien heb ik niets tegen 'roze theepot etc.'

Religieus bezien constateer ik dat ik geen tafsir (Koranexegese) ken die de 'roze theepot etc.' betrekt bij de duiding van S. 27:18.



> Mijn brave Rourchid, *elke* filosoof stelt die vragen in n of andere vorm. Als je er toch met alle geweld een mooi woord tegenaan wilt gooien zou je ze ante-diluviaans kunnen noemen.


Het kenappararaat, het voorbewustzijn, het bewustzijn en betekenisgeving en feedback van het organisme.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.*
> 
> 
> Het is mij duidelijk dat je het artikel helemaal niet gelezen hebt.<...>


Waaruit is je dat duidelijk? In het artikel heb ik bepaalde gedeelten vet gemaakt om duidelijk te maken dat van een vorm van biologische evolutie sprake is, iig. volgens de auteur. Het achterliggende document waarop de tekst betrekking heeft, is een proefschrift. Ik neem dus aan dat het artikel grosso modo handelt over zaken die in de moderne wetenschap breed aanvaard zijn.
In de verte is ook nog mogelijk dat je met "het artikel" doelt op het door jou aangevoerde artikel, maar dan had je dat duidelijk(er) moeten maken.

Op mijn volgende punten heb ik tot nu toe geen relevante reakties jouwerzijds gekregen, dus die herhaal ik even. Vanaf nu zal ik je reakties in deze discussielijn negeren en onderstaande herhalen indien de reakties er naar mijn inzicht niet rechtstreeks betrekking op hebben.

Produceer eens een artikel waarin de ET weerlegt wordt, en dan _niet_ door iemand die tegen de ET is omdat de ET niet conform zijn of haar hokuspokusboek is. 
Dat lukt je niet. Weet je waarom niet?
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie:



> *Evolutie* is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55

De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Of Sulayman al dan niet de taal der mieren kon begrijpen, is een kwestie die in mijn betoog geen rol speelt.
> 
> 
> Jouw keuze.<...>


Inderdaad. Sulayman zijn begrip van de dierentaal kan eenvoudig verklaard worden als zijnde een wonder uit de koker van god. Voor mij als ongelovige verder niet interessant. Je gelooft in de wonderen zoals die zich in de koran voordoen of je gelooft niet in ze.



> Bewijzen dat de soera niet waar kan zijn, is eenvoudig. De soera kan alleen waar zijn indien mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Hier heb ik het grote knelpunt gesignaleerd: mieren zijn niet zo intelligent als mensen.
> 
> 
> <...>Het 'knelpunt' is dat jij niet kan bewijzen dat S. 27:18 onwaar is.<...>


Voor het communiceren van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. H.P.Pas heeft al eens vastgesteld dat voor het zinnetje intelligentie nodig is die groter is dan die van een chimpansee. Volgens mij kom je dan uit op minimaal menselijke intelligentie.
Mijn bewijs bestaat uit de constatering dat mieren bij lange na niet zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Mocht jij dat bewijs niet aanvaarden, dan denk je dus dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen en lijdt je aan waandenkbeelden. 



> We moeten overigens aannemen dat de mier en haar koloniegenoten over nog veel meer kennis beschikten, want het lijkt me uitgesloten dat haar woordenschat exact toereikend was tbv. het formuleren van voornoemde waarschuwing.
> 
> 
> <...>Jouw aanname.


Daar heb je in principe gelijk in, maar mijn opmerking was alleen bedoeld als een terzijde. Je bent het er niet mee eens? Of is je "Jouw aanname" een stoplap die je eronder plakt omdat je verder niets weet te verzinnen?

Voor de duidelijkheid zal ik mijn visie op de soera met de babbelende mier even herhalen. Mijn terzijde waar je laatste reaktie betrekking op heeft, is niet cruciaal en heb ik achterwege gelaten. Verder zij opgemerkt dat Sulayman niet figureert in onderstaande.

In de koran staat dat een mier 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten communiceerde. Ten behoeve hiervan is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Die betrof een grammaticaal correcte zin, daarnaast bleek de mier oa. bekend met het concept 'leger'.
Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. 
De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Geen waarheid, tenminste niet in de zin van waargebeurd.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ja inderdaad Charles. goed geraden. Ik bedoelde *mijn* artikel.

----------


## Snowwhite

Kappen met die herhaalstand.

----------


## ronald

> Voor het communiceren van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. H.P.Pas heeft al eens vastgesteld dat voor het zinnetje intelligentie nodig is die groter is dan die van een chimpansee. Volgens mij kom je dan uit op minimaal menselijke intelligentie.
> Mijn bewijs bestaat uit de constatering dat mieren bij lange na niet zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Mocht jij dat bewijs niet aanvaarden, dan denk je dus dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen en lijdt je aan waandenkbeelden.


Voor het zoeken naar wegen om zich voor te planten, vinden van voedsel en in veiligheid te komen vind ik mieren net zo, dan wel meer intelligenter dan de mens. Ze lopen immers toch langer op deze aarde rond en redden zich nog prima. De discussie op deze gebieden die ze onderling voeren blijken dus evenzo zo intelligent te zijn. Ik vertrouw 100 % op koning Salomon.

----------


## naam

> Dat impliceer jij waardoor jij eveneens impliceert dat alle ezels ten tijde van Bileam (Numeri 22) een woordje konden spreken en net zo intelligent waren als mensen etc. etc.



Nee, jij bweert toch dat we niet kunnen bewijzen of die mieren dat wel of niet hebben gezegd. Als je ervan uitgaat dat die mier dat gezegd heeft, dan impliceert je dat ze menselijke intelligentie hebben. 
Hoe denk jij dat het anders kan dat die mier in staat is geweest zo'n zin voort te brengen?

----------


## naam

> Voor het zoeken naar wegen om zich voor te planten, vinden van voedsel en in veiligheid te komen vind ik mieren net zo, dan wel meer intelligenter dan de mens. Ze lopen immers toch langer op deze aarde rond en redden zich nog prima. De discussie op deze gebieden die ze onderling voeren blijken dus evenzo zo intelligent te zijn. Ik vertrouw 100 % op koning Salomon.



Je spreekt jezelf tegen, alle dieren en mensen zijn volgens je eigen godsdienst tegelijkertijd geschapen en de aarde is maar 6000 jaar oud. De mieren lopen dus volgens je eigen logica niet langer op deze aarde rond. 

Maar goed, je denkt dus dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn als mensen.

----------


## ronald

> Je spreekt jezelf tegen, alle dieren en mensen zijn volgens je eigen godsdienst tegelijkertijd geschapen en de aarde is maar 6000 jaar oud. De mieren lopen dus volgens je eigen logica niet langer op deze aarde rond. 
> 
> Maar goed, je denkt dus dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn als mensen.


Pardon? Kijk Genesis eens na.

----------


## naam

> Pardon? Kijk Genesis eens na.



Na, ja veel langer dan mensen in ieder geval niet. En je denkt dus ook dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn als mensen.

----------


## ronald

> Na, ja veel langer dan mensen in ieder geval niet. En je denkt dus ook dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn als mensen.


De mens is als laatste wezen geschapen. Mocht hij te hautain worden en zich hoger dan andere wezens voelen dan zou hij moeten realizeren dat zelfs de mier eerder is geschapen. Ik zal niet ingaan op de diverse Gddelijke uitstralingen genoemd in Kabbala die elke scheppingsdag met zich meebracht en dus dienovereenkomstig bepaalde uitwerkingen hadden.

"Voor het zoeken naar wegen om zich voort te planten, vinden van voedsel en in veiligheid te komen vind ik mieren net zo, dan wel meer intelligenter dan de mens. Ze lopen immers toch langer op deze aarde rond en redden zich nog prima. De discussie op deze gebieden die ze onderling voeren blijken dus evenzo zo intelligent te zijn. Ik vertrouw 100 % op koning Salomon."
Als je goed hebt gelezen kon je begrijpen dat ik meen dat ze minstens zo intelligent zijn betreffende voortplanting, voedelvergaring en veiligheid als de mens dat is. Dus ook discussies en andere vormen van informatieoverdracht omtrent deze.

----------


## naam

> De mens is als laatste wezen geschapen. Mocht hij te hautain worden en zich hoger dan andere wezens voelen dan zou hij moeten realizeren dat zelfs de mier eerder is geschapen. Ik zal niet ingaan op de diverse Gddelijke uitstralingen genoemd in Kabbala die elke scheppingsdag met zich meebracht en dus dienovereenkomstig bepaalde uitwerkingen hadden.
> 
> "Voor het zoeken naar wegen om zich voort te planten, vinden van voedsel en in veiligheid te komen vind ik mieren net zo, dan wel meer intelligenter dan de mens. Ze lopen immers toch langer op deze aarde rond en redden zich nog prima. De discussie op deze gebieden die ze onderling voeren blijken dus evenzo zo intelligent te zijn. Ik vertrouw 100 % op koning Salomon."
> Als je goed hebt gelezen kon je begrijpen dat ik meen dat ze minstens zo intelligent zijn betreffende voortplanting, voedelvergaring en veiligheid als de mens dat is. Dus ook discussies en andere vormen van informatieoverdracht omtrent deze.


Hoeveel langer lopen de mieren rond??

Zo, zo, je denkt dat mieren discussies met elkaar voeren??

Zoiets van "wat zullen we nu eens gaan verbouwen, rijst of graan" en "welke bladluizen gaan we houden" en "op welke of tegen welke boom gaan wij ons nest bouwen".

Zoiets is dan een discussie van.
Mier A: Ik stel voor die kleine boom daar achterin het bos. 
Mier B: Nee die grote struik is beter, want daar is ons nest buiten het zicht van de miereneter?

Zo intelligent zijn met betrekking tot voortplanting, wat bedoel je daarmee?
Lekker veel eieren leggen door n individu?

En de lokdoos, daar trappen ze toch steeds in.

----------


## ronald

> Hoeveel langer lopen de mieren rond??
> 
> Zo, zo, je denkt dat mieren discussies met elkaar voeren??
> 
> Zoiets van "wat zullen we nu eens gaan verbouwen, rijst of graan" en "welke bladluizen gaan we houden" en "op welke of tegen welke boom gaan wij ons nest bouwen".
> 
> Zoiets is dan een discussie van.
> Mier A: Ik stel voor die kleine boom daar achterin het bos. 
> Mier B: Nee die grote struik is beter, want daar is ons nest buiten het zicht van de miereneter?
> ...


Nogmaals: lees Genesis.

Ja. Zoek maar in biologieboeken op welke informatieoverdrachtsvormen zij nog meer bezitten.

Dat mieren nog steeds voorkomen duidt aan dat zij zich prima kunnen aanpassen. Ook in een vervuilde stad. Daar moet je intelligent voor zijn. Sommige mensen overleven de verhuizing van een snackbar niet eens. 
Een lokdoos is het resultaat van menselijk destructieve intelligentie. Die hebben mieren niet.

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald, 

Wat neutrale vergelijkende godsdienststudie:


Om te beginnen staat in de Koran Genesis anders verwoordt dan bvb. in het Oude Testament van de Bijbel.

In het Koranverhaal is sprake over de Boom van Eeuwig Leven; in de Bijbel wordt gesproken over De Boom van Kennis over Goed en Kwaad. Twee verschillende betekenissen in Genesis.

*Korangetuigenis, בראשׁית* 

_Maar de satan fluisterde hem in en zei:‘O Adam zal ik jou de boom van het eeuwige leven wijzen en een heerschappij die niet vergaat?’Toen aten zij er beiden van en hun schaamte werd voor hen zichtbaar en zij begonnen zich te bedekken…’ 20:120-121_

*Bijbelgetuigenis, : בראשׁית* 

_Van alle bomen in de tuin mag je eten, maar niet van de boom van de kennis van goed en kwaad; wanneer je daarvan eet, zul jij onherroepelijk sterven.’ Genesis, 2:15-17_ 


Deze twee 'beelden' van de Boom, in het Paradijs of de Tuin van 'Adn/Tuin van Eeden zijn duidelijk twee andere beelden. Een boom van kennis en een boom van eeuwig leven en heerschappij, die niet vergaat, zijn duidelijk twee verschillende boombeschrijvingen... n van beide is 'juist'? Of...

Wat eerder bewijst dat de Boom in het Paradijs _symbool staat_ in de twee boeken voor twee keer iets anders. Wat genoeg aantoont dat het boek בראשׁית als beeldspraak is bedoeld en vooral op een diepere betekenis moet wijzen. Dan dat deze beschrijving een echte objectieve beschrijving zou zijn over het ontstaan van de wereld. Het heeft een boodschap, eerder dan dat het om een letterlijke beschrijving van een gebeurtenis gaat.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Dat mieren nog steeds voorkomen duidt aan dat zij zich prima kunnen aanpassen. Ook in een vervuilde stad. Daar moet je intelligent voor zijn. Sommige mensen overleven de verhuizing van een snackbar niet eens. 
> Een lokdoos is het resultaat van menselijk destructieve intelligentie. Die hebben mieren niet.


Mieren zijn intelligent genoeg om een zin als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' te formuleren en begrijpen want ze kunnen zich aanpassen aan het leven in vervuilde steden. Weet je wat met dat criterium in gedachten de meest intelligente levensvorm op aarde is? De bacterie. Ik begin mij zo langzamerhand af te vragen welke definitie van intelligentie jij hanteert.
Mieren trappen in lokdozen omdat hun intelligentie te hoogstaand is voor de gluiperige destructieve intelligentie van mensen. Het Hogere overpeinzend wandelen ze verstrooid richting lokdoos.

----------


## Charlus

> Ja inderdaad Baron. goed geraden. Ik bedoelde *mijn* artikel.


Maar dat artikel heb ik wel gelezen, totdat ik bij



> <...>Wat er in zat was een grote verrassing voor de evolutionisten:<...>


arriveerde.
Doe jij overigens niet aan bronvermelding? Het artikel is geen voorbeeld van eerlijke wetenschapspraktijk maar alleen een poging om met wat krompraat aan te tonen dat  :duivel: de evolutionisten :duivel:  het bij het verkeerde eind hebben. 
Het kan onmogelijk serieus genomen worden. De insteek ervan is nl. niet het leveren van onbevooroordeelde analyse en kritiek ter verbetering en vergroting van wetenschappelijke kennis, maar een reeds vooraf vaststaande missie die uitsluitend bestaat uit het willen weerleggen van de ET. Het deed me een beetje denken aan de maffe krompraterij die moet aantonen dat de koran vooruit loopt op moderne wetenschappelijke ontwikkelingen.
Produceer eens een artikel waarin de ET weerlegt wordt, en dan _niet_ door iemand die tegen de ET is omdat de ET niet conform zijn of haar hokuspokusboek is. 
Dat lukt je niet. Weet je waarom niet?
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie (http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55):



> *Evolutie* is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Voor het communiceren van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. H.P.Pas heeft al eens vastgesteld dat voor het zinnetje intelligentie nodig is die groter is dan die van een chimpansee. Volgens mij kom je dan uit op minimaal menselijke intelligentie.
> Mijn bewijs bestaat uit de constatering dat mieren bij lange na niet zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Mocht jij dat bewijs niet aanvaarden, dan denk je dus dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen en lijdt je aan waandenkbeelden.
> 
> 
> Voor het zoeken naar wegen om zich voor te planten, vinden van voedsel en in veiligheid te komen vind ik mieren net zo, dan wel meer intelligenter dan de mens. Ze lopen immers toch langer op deze aarde rond en redden zich nog prima. De discussie op deze gebieden die ze onderling voeren blijken dus evenzo zo intelligent te zijn. Ik vertrouw 100 % op koning Salomon.


Jij denkt dus daadwerkelijk dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Dan ben je effectief krankzinnig, ik kan er niets anders van maken. Kan ik nu concluderen dat het opvatten van de koran als letterlijk te nemen waarheid onvermijdelijk samengaat met krankzinnigheid? Min of meer een open vraag.
Ibn had nog als suggestie dat allah de mieren tijdelijk met superintelligentie begiftigde. Die suggestie onderschrijf jij niet?

----------


## maartenn100

Ronald,

Het kan natuurlijk zijn dat sommige dieren intelligent gedrag vertonen. Zo is het geweven web van een spin niet door een mens op die wijze en op die snelheid te maken. De spin bouwt het web volgens methoden die onze beste ingenieurs nodig hebben. Een wiskundig zo knap geweven web, dat het het gewicht van vliegen kan vangen en de spin kan dragen en toch van zo'n een licht zilverachtig uitziend materiaal gemaakt is.

Zo kan je ook het gedrag van sommige virussen als 'intelligent' beschouwen. Hoe ze onze afweerstoffen omzeilen en zelfs parasiteren van onze witte bloedlichaampjes (die normaal gezien onze afweer regelen).

Toch is het gedrag van de mier en het gedrag van de spin en van het virus, zowat het enige gedrag dat ze kunnen stellen. Het is het meest typische voor dat dier. Terwijl de mens met zijn intelligentie en creativiteit vele soorten zaken kan ontwikkelen en niet vasthangt aan n specifieke altijd maar zich herhalende gedraging. De mens kan zelfs het gedrag van de mier copiren en verfijnen, en contextafhankelijk inzetten. De mens kan zelfs meerdere mogelijke gedragingen naast miergedrag copiren of uitvinden om zijn doel te bereiken.


En net daarom is de mens intelligenter, waarmee niet gezegd is dat dieren soms opmerkelijke zaken doen, waarvan wij best wat kunnen leren.

En dat is ook wat volgens mij de koning Salomo bvb. bedoelde in teksten als: 

_Ga naar de mier, 
bekijk haar gedrag en word wijs. Spr 6,6-11_

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles 

Maar ik heb jouw artikel ook gelezen, totdat ik bij




> *Evolutie is de oorzaak van de resistentie.*


arriveerde.

De insteek ervan is nl. niet het leveren van onbevooroordeelde analyse en kritiek ter verbetering en vergroting van wetenschappelijke kennis, maar een reeds vooraf vaststaande missie die uitsluitend bestaat uit het willen promoten van de ET.

----------


## Snowwhite

Alles goed Charles?

----------


## ronald

> Ronald, 
> 
> Wat neutrale vergelijkende godsdienststudie:
> 
> 
> Om te beginnen staat in de Koran Genesis anders verwoordt dan bvb. in het Oude Testament van de Bijbel.
> 
> In het Koranverhaal is sprake over de Boom van Eeuwig Leven; in de Bijbel wordt gesproken over De Boom van Kennis over Goed en Kwaad. Twee verschillende betekenissen in Genesis.
> 
> ...


Ik kan je een lijst produceren dat vele malen langer is.Uiteraard zijn de teksten niet geheel gelijk. Soms zeer verschillend zoals de zoon die Abraham moest offeren.
Het onderwerp is "sprekende mieren die onderling communiceren" in hun eigen taal dat is op gevangen door koning Salomon. Dat koning Salomon de taal ven de dieren sprak was een geschenk van Gd. In de mondelinge leer zoals in Midrashiem komen meer passages als deze met de mier voor. Ook met andere dieren. Deze specifieke zin komt dus niet in Tenach, OT, voor en ik heb hem ook niet de de diverse Midrashiem gevonden.
Wat er in de Tora en in de Koran staat over Adam en Eva en de slang is hier niet ter sprake. Welke beeldtaal er wordt gebruikt en wat er meer wordt bedoelt ook niet. Wat jij vindt hoe Tora uitgelegd moet worden en hoe niet, ook niet. We gaan uit van de joodse traditie en leer.
Ik snap wel dat ik spreek vanuit de Tora en dat wel eens anders kan zijn maar in dit geval in het onderwerp "met elkaar communiserende mieren" en dat kan net zo goed een hond met een haan kunnen zijn en daarom neem ik aan dat je al je opmerking buiten beschouwing moet laten.

----------


## ronald

> Mieren zijn intelligent genoeg om een zin als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' te formuleren en begrijpen want ze kunnen zich aanpassen aan het leven in vervuilde steden. Weet je wat met dat criterium in gedachten de meest intelligente levensvorm op aarde is? De bacterie. Ik begin mij zo langzamerhand af te vragen welke definitie van intelligentie jij hanteert.
> Mieren trappen in lokdozen omdat hun intelligentie te hoogstaand is voor de gluiperige destructieve intelligentie van mensen. Het Hogere overpeinzend wandelen ze verstrooid richting lokdoos.


Deze waarschuwing heeft koning Salomon ons vertaald volgens de traditie in de Koran. Deze hebben we niet voor zover ik weet maar andere vertalingen van dierendiscussies wel. Jij vindt het TE intelligent, ik niet. Zoals ik al schreef, betreffende voortplanting, voedselgaring en veiligheid acht ik dieren intelligent. Dat hoort bij dierlijk gedrag. Dat ze op de een of andere wijze communiseren is een bijzaak. Dat jij weer komt met je lokdozen maakt het niet meer steekhoudend. Je hebt kunnen lezen dat de mens destructieve manieren heeft bedacht dat totaal niet binnen de drie intelegentiecategorieen van de mier past en het is dus logisch dat de mier in de lokdozen blijft trappen. Als je echt met lokdozen hebt geexpirimenteerd dan had je kunnen opmerken dat ze na een tijdje ineffectief zijn. Het trappelen van paarden weer wel. Dat is hun beleveniswereld zeg maar. Muizen bv lopen niet zo lang in muizenvallen. Ze geven op de een of andere manier door dat dat verboden terrein is. Of was je gaan denken dat ik in de richting zit dat mieren net te laat waren met het uitvinden van de atoombom?

----------


## ronald

> Jij denkt dus daadwerkelijk dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Dan ben je effectief krankzinnig, ik kan er niets anders van maken. Kan ik nu concluderen dat het opvatten van de koran als letterlijk te nemen waarheid onvermijdelijk samengaat met krankzinnigheid? Min of meer een open vraag.
> Ibn had nog als suggestie dat allah de mieren tijdelijk met superintelligentie begiftigde. Die suggestie onderschrijf jij niet?


Pardon? Je draaft aardig door. Wist niet dat dat bij mensen zo'n uitwerking kon hebben. Zelfs zo dat ze denken psychiaters zijn na niet al te veel denkwerk. Je denkt dus echt dat ik in de richting denk dat mieren vandaag of morgen ook de atoombom zullen uitvinden.
De mens beschikt over een veel groter aandachtsfactoren waar hij zijn intelligentie op los laat. Ik neem aan dat je wel het verschil tussen dieren en mensen weet.
Wat jij kunt of wilt concluderen interesseert me niet. Het is ook niet eens normatief. Ik vind het natuurlijk wel frappant dat je uberhaupt over iets "Bijbels"- of "geloofsachtig" conclusie gaat zitten trekken. Zou ik nooit doen als ik niet geloofde. Wat dat betreft pas jij meer in het schizofrene ziektebeeld. In zoverre dus ook "superintelligent". Je hebt natuurlijk wel gelijk dat geloof zich bezig houdt met hogere zaken dan dat die in het fysische denken begrenst. Gd is immer bovennatuurlijk.

----------


## ronald

> Ronald,
> 
> Het kan natuurlijk zijn dat sommige dieren intelligent gedrag vertonen. Zo is het geweven web van een spin niet door een mens op die wijze en op die snelheid te maken. De spin bouwt het web volgens methoden die onze beste ingenieurs nodig hebben. Een wiskundig zo knap geweven web, dat het het gewicht van vliegen kan vangen en de spin kan dragen en toch van zo'n een licht zilverachtig uitziend materiaal gemaakt is.
> 
> Zo kan je ook het gedrag van sommige virussen als 'intelligent' beschouwen. Hoe ze onze afweerstoffen omzeilen en zelfs parasiteren van onze witte bloedlichaampjes (die normaal gezien onze afweer regelen).
> 
> Toch is het gedrag van de mier en het gedrag van de spin en van het virus, zowat het enige gedrag dat ze kunnen stellen. Het is het meest typische voor dat dier. Terwijl de mens met zijn intelligentie en creativiteit vele soorten zaken kan ontwikkelen en niet vasthangt aan n specifieke altijd maar zich herhalende gedraging. De mens kan zelfs het gedrag van de mier copiren en verfijnen, en contextafhankelijk inzetten. De mens kan zelfs meerdere mogelijke gedragingen naast miergedrag copiren of uitvinden om zijn doel te bereiken.
> 
> 
> ...


De mens is intelligenter omdat hij door Gd is uitgekozen als "partner" in Zijn schepping naar Zijn evenbeeld is geschapen en begiftigd is met menselijke intelligentie dat als instrument moet dienen om op een hoger plan te kunnen komen.
Dieren zijn en blijven dieren en zullen nooit menselijke zaken overnemen. Hun intelligentie is beperkt to hun instincten waar ik hierboven al wat over schreef. Ook de mens bezit "dierlijke" instincten als voortplanting, voedselgaring en veiligheid. Vaak met betrekking tot deze "dierlijke driften" is de mens met al zijn menselijke intelligentie die hij ook nog eens in dienst kan stellen een kluns.

----------


## Charlus

> Baron 
> 
> Maar ik heb jouw artikel ook gelezen, totdat ik bij
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> ...


Het achterliggende document waarop "mijn artikel" betrekking heeft, is een proefschrift. Ik neem dus aan dat het grosso modo handelt over zaken die in de moderne wetenschap breed aanvaard zijn. De ET is niet het doel, maar het uitgangspunt. Omdat jij het bent zal ik je iets verklappen wat bij relifascisten wegens onduidelijke redenen blijkbaar onbekend is: binnen de moderne wetenschap is het niet nodig de ET te "promoten", aangezien die al breed aanvaard en toegepast wordt. Het door mij opgevoerde artikel is daar een goed voorbeeld van, alsmede het verder hieronder volgende tekstje over toepassing van de ET bij de exploratie van aardolie. 
Jouw artikel daarentegen heeft met serieuze wetenschapsbeoefening niets te maken wegens redenen die ik mi. al vaak genoeg herhaald hebt. Desnoods wil ik ze nog wel een keer presenteren indien je daar prijs op stelt.
Produceer eens een artikel waarin de ET weerlegt wordt, en dan _niet_ door iemand die tegen de ET is omdat de ET niet conform zijn of haar hokuspokusboek is. 
Dat lukt je niet. Weet je waarom niet?
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie (http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55):



> *Evolutie* is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Jij denkt dus daadwerkelijk dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Dan ben je effectief krankzinnig, ik kan er niets anders van maken. Kan ik nu concluderen dat het opvatten van de koran als letterlijk te nemen waarheid onvermijdelijk samengaat met krankzinnigheid? Min of meer een open vraag.
> Ibn had nog als suggestie dat allah de mieren tijdelijk met superintelligentie begiftigde. Die suggestie onderschrijf jij niet?
> 
> 
> Pardon? Je draaft aardig door. Wist niet dat dat bij mensen zo'n uitwerking kon hebben. Zelfs zo dat ze denken psychiaters zijn na niet al te veel denkwerk. Je denkt dus echt dat ik in de richting denk dat mieren vandaag of morgen ook de atoombom zullen uitvinden.
> De mens beschikt over een veel groter aandachtsfactoren waar hij zijn intelligentie op los laat. Ik neem aan dat je wel het verschil tussen dieren en mensen weet.
> Wat jij kunt of wilt concluderen interesseert me niet. Het is ook niet eens normatief. Ik vind het natuurlijk wel frappant dat je uberhaupt over iets "Bijbels"- of "geloofsachtig" conclusie gaat zitten trekken. Zou ik nooit doen als ik niet geloofde. Wat dat betreft pas jij meer in het schizofrene ziektebeeld. In zoverre dus ook "superintelligent". Je hebt natuurlijk wel gelijk dat geloof zich bezig houdt met hogere zaken dan dat die in het fysische denken begrenst. Gd is immer bovennatuurlijk.


Op welke van je bijdragen reageerde ik hierboven ook al weer? Oh ja:



> Voor het zoeken naar wegen om zich voor te planten, vinden van voedsel en in veiligheid te komen vind ik mieren net zo, dan wel meer intelligenter dan de mens. Ze lopen immers toch langer op deze aarde rond en redden zich nog prima.<...>


Volgens bovenstaande criteria zijn bacterien dan de intelligentste levensvormen op onze planeet, dit terzijde.



> <...>De discussie op deze gebieden die ze onderling voeren blijken dus evenzo zo intelligent te zijn. Ik vertrouw 100 % op koning Salomon.


Jij denkt dat mieren in staat zijn tot het formuleren en begrijpen van een zin als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Dientengevolge denk je dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen, want voor het produceren van zo'n zin is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk.
Dan ben je effectief krankzinnig; iemand die denkt dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn ls en misschien zelfs intelligenter dn mensen, heeft ze niet allemaal op een rijtje. Ik zie niet in waarom ik met deze conclusie zou doordraven.
Kan ik nu concluderen dat het opvatten van de koran als letterlijk te nemen waarheid onvermijdelijk samengaat met krankzinnigheid? Min of meer een open vraag.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,

Graag inhoudelijk commentaar op mijn geplaatste artikel. Zet die herhaalfunctie uit.

Snowwhite

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Graag inhoudelijk commentaar op mijn geplaatste artikel.<...>


Nee. Het artikel is geen voorbeeld van eerlijke wetenschapspraktijk maar alleen een poging om met wat krompraat aan te tonen dat  :duivel: de evolutionisten :duivel:  het bij het verkeerde eind hebben. 
Het kan onmogelijk serieus genomen worden. De insteek ervan is nl. niet het leveren van onbevooroordeelde analyse en kritiek ter verbetering en vergroting van wetenschappelijke kennis, maar een reeds vooraf vaststaande missie die uitsluitend bestaat uit het willen weerleggen van de ET. Het deed me een beetje denken aan de maffe krompraterij die moet aantonen dat de koran vooruit loopt op moderne wetenschappelijke ontwikkelingen.
Produceer eens een artikel waarin de ET weerlegt wordt, en dan _niet_ door iemand die tegen de ET is omdat de ET niet conform zijn of haar hokuspokusboek is. 
Dat lukt je niet. Weet je waarom niet?
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie (http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55):



> *Evolutie* is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.

----------


## naam

> Baron,
> 
> Er zijn nou eenmaal verschil van meningen over deze kwestie. 
> 
> Lees dit maar:
> 
> *De variatie die we observeren in organismen is het resultaat van genetische elementen die al in het genoom aanwezig zijn.*In de veertiger jaren van de vorige eeuw, nu zo'n 60 jaar geleden, deden twee microbiologen, Salvador Luria en Max Delbrck, een serie experimenten om aan te tonen dat mutaties niet worden geinduceerd door de omgeving. Hiertoe cultiveerden ze een stam _E.coli_ bacterien (de normale darm-bacterie), die ze daarna blootstelden aan een lethale selectiedruk: het bacterie virus T1. Dit virus doodt niet-resistente cellen direct en de enige bacterien die zullen overleven zijn bacterien die een resistentie hadden ontwikkeld gedurende de cultivatie (want de oorsponkelijke stam had de resistentie niet).
> 
> Luria and Delbrck analyseerden de data m.b.t. de overlevers en concludeerden dat de resistentie mutaties een random fenomeen zijn. De Luria-Delbrck (L-D) experimenten zijn sindsdien steeds maar weer aangehaald door de evolutionisten dat alle mutaties at random optreden. Ze zijn steeds weer gebruikt (beter is: misbruikt) om te demonstreren dat alle mutaties onvoorspelbaar zijn en niet door de omgeving geinduceerd. Deze interpretatie van de L-D experimenten werd een van de centrale dogmas van de neo-darwinistische filosofie. Maar wat laten de L-D experimenten eigenlijk echt zien?
> ...



Inhoudelijke reactie

New Mexicans for Science and Reason presents 
Evolution and Information:

The Nylon Bug



by Dave Thomas 

*Creationists often say that all mutations are harmful and deleterious, and degrade the genome. They say that mutations can only scramble the information that's there, and that mutations cannot produce new "information." This page shows why they are wrong.*
Last Update: November 5, 2004 



Wondering about Answers in Genesis and their "refutation" of the Nylon Bug as due to plasmids? - Click here for an update!



How about Answers in Genesis and the TJ Vol. 17 #3 article "The adaptation of bacteria to feeding on nylon waste" by Don Batten? Click here for an update!



Lee Spetner, author of Not By Chance, has taken on the Nylon Bug. Click here for an update!



The Nylon Bug

My favorite example of a mutation producing new information involves a Japanese bacterium that suffered a frame shift mutation that just happened to allow it to metabolize nylon waste. The new enzymes are very inefficient (having only 2% of the efficiency of the regular enzymes), but do afford the bacteria a whole new ecological niche. They don't work at all on the bacterium's original food - carbohydrates. And this type of mutation has even happened more than once!

So, what is a frame shift mutation?

It happens when a chunk of genetic code (remember those AGTCTAGATCGTATAGC... DNA sequences from Jurassic Park?) is shifted by one or more nucleotides. In DNA, each triplet of nucleotides codes for one amino acid, and each such triplet is called a codon. So, the amino acid Arginine (symbol Arg) is coded by the DNA nucleotide sequence CGT, and also by codons CGA, CGC,CGG, AGA, AGG. Likewise, the amino acid Glutamic Acid (symbol Glu) is coded by the DNA nucleotide sequence GAA, and also by the sequence GAG. There are four types of nucleic acids, which naturally bond in one of two pairs: Thymine/Adenine, and Cytosine/Guanine (T/A and G/C). A thymine (T) on one strand of DNA will bind to an adenine (A) on the paired strand, and so on. There would be 64 different possible amino acids with a three-nucleotide codon (43=64), but several of these are redundant, as shown in the lists above for amino acids Arginine and Glutamic Acid. In biological organisms, there are just 20 different amino acids. Various DNA triplets code for these amino acids, and strings of amino acids form proteins - molecules (such as enzymes) that really do something specific, such as metabolize sugars.

A Frame Shift is a radical mutation in which a single nucleotide is inserted or deleted, causing a shift in the triplets coded by the DNA strand. It's fairly technical, so I'll present what a Frame Shift is by analogy with a different Digital Code, that being the ASCII code used in computers to convert numbers from 0 to 255 into symbols or characters. For example, the ASCII code for the letter "A" is 65, which in binary converts to 64+1, or 26 + 1, written thus: 01000000 + 00000001 = 01000001. For this analogy, we'll just be using the first 128 characters, and so we can use just 7 digits: thus, an "A" then has the 7-digit code 1000001. A lower case "a" is 32 higher than a capital A (which leaves room for 26 letters and a few extra characters), and is thus written 1100001 in 7-digit binary notation (=64+32+1 = 97 in decimal). A "b" is written 1100010 in 7-digit binary notation (=64+32+2 = 98). Likewise, a "d" is written 1100100 in 7-digit binary notation (=64+32+4 = 100), and an "e" is written 1100101 in 7-digit binary notation (=64+32+4+1 = 101).

What has all this to do with Frame Shifts, you ask? In this analogy, actual biological proteins or enzymes (strings of amino acids) correspond to words or phrases (strings of ASCII characters). Individual amino acids (such as Arginine) are analagous to individual ASCII characters (such as the letter "A"). Finally, the DNA nucleotides A, T, C and G correspond to the binary digits 0 and 1.

So, let us string together several letters to make a "digital" word. The ASCII digital code for the word "bed" is made by stringing together the 7-digit codes for b (1100010), e (1100101), and d (1100100) to make one long code: 110001011001011100100.

The image below shows what happens when we apply a Frame Shift to the digital code for bed. Here, we shift the "reading frame" by one digit to the left, which requires that we add one extra digit as a prefix. Here, the prefix I chose was the digit 1.


The Frame Shift is not a mild mutation. It is HUGE. We still have a 3-letter string, but each letter is different. Shifting the reading frame one digit gives us three NEW characters: q :frons: 1110001), 2 (0110010), and r (1110010).

This particular Frame Shift scrambles the perfectly fine word "bed" into the unintelligible, meaningless word "q2r." In this case, the Frame Shift is not only a drastic mutation, but has completely altered the meaning of the word "bed." In this case, at least, information has been "lost"or "degraded," just as creationists say will happen ALL THE TIME - EVERY TIME.

And that's where they are wrong. While most Frame-Shift mutations do indeed scramble meanings and degrade information, not all of them do so.

Here's an example of a frame shift creating information: here, the word "gas" is coded as g(1100111) + a (1100001) + s (1110011). When we apply a Left Frame Shift to the long code for "gas," we do NOT end up with a meaningless phrase such as "q2r." In THIS case, we end up with a new, meaningful word: spy.


Similarly, the word "jib," when right-frame-shifted, is mutated into the new word "USE."


As a final example, the word "ICE," when left-frame-shifted, is mutated into the new word "dab."


Certainly, MOST frame shifts will destroy information. BUT NOT ALL - and that is where creationists have it wrong. I have shown three examples where such "Frame Shifts" indeed create new information. After all, in the proper context, the words "spy," "USE," and "dab" actually mean something. Since their meanings are totally unrelated to the original meanings, it is obvious that, at least in this case, the Frame Shift mutation process has created new information. It's important to note that context really means something as regards interpretation of these words. For example, if the word "luz" was generated, that would mean nothing in English, but it means "light" in Spanish. Without a common language and culture, words won't mean anything! It's different with DNA, because the "context" in which DNA strands are interpreted is the world of chemical reactions. The "meaning" of novel strands of DNA lies in how these strands are transcribed, what the new proteins look like, and (most importantly!) how the proteins react with other molecules, perhaps even affecting the organism's lifestyle.

Now, let's get back to Biology, and the case of the bacterium which has evolved the capability of ingesting nylon waste (see Kinoshita et. al.). This case is most interesting. Nylon didn't exist before 1935, and neither did this organism. Detailed examination of the DNA sequences of the original bacterium and of the nylon-ingesting version show identical versions in the gene for a key metabolic enzyme, with only one difference in over 400 nucleotides. However, this single microevolutionary addition of a single thymine ('T') nucleotide caused the new bacterium's enzyme to be composed of a completely novel sequence of amino acids, via the mechanism of frame shifting. The new enzyme is 50 times less efficient than its precursor, as would be expected for a new structure which has not had time to be polished by natural selection. However, this inefficiency would certainly not be expected in the work of an intelligent designer. The genetic mutation that produced this particular irreducibly-complex enzyme probably occurred countless times in the past, and probably was always lethal, until the environment changed, and nylon was introduced.

The image below shows just a part of the 400+-long nucleotide string for the key enzyme (see the Susumu Ohno paper). The original ("old") enzyme's amino acid sequence appears on top, and the frame-shifted ("new") sequence on bottom. The DNA nucleotides appear in the middle for both the old species and the new (one T inserted). Over this small portion of the enzyme, the old DNA coded for the amino acids Arginine, Glutamic Acid, Arginine, Threonine, Phenylalanine, Histidine, Arginine and Proline.


But the NEW DNA strand, which includes one extra T nucleotide, is shifted, and the new string of amino acids is completely changed. The addition of the thymine nucleotide produces a new Methionine amino acid, which, like the conductor tapping his baton, indicates the Start of a new Protein. This is followed by other new amino acids because of the frame shift: Asparagine, Alanine, Arginine, Serine, Threonine, Glycine and Glutamine. The new string of amino acids - the new protein - is completely different from the original.

While most frame shifts of such a key enzyme would destroy the enzyme, resulting in immediate death of the organism, this particular protein happened to react with nylon oligomers. And so it was that a drastic mutation suddenly gave an ordinary sugar-eating bacterium the unusual ability to digest nylon, which just happened to be present in abundance in the little waste pond behind a Japanese factory. The Japanese scientists who discovered strange bacterial mats growing in their scum ponds became very interested in this new ability, and finally found it was all due to a single Frame Shift mutation. The new enzyme is not active on common substrates - the bacteria's old "food" - and plenty were checked. Whether or not these bacteria retain enzymes to digest their former food source, the fact is that the former food source became much less important because of the new-found ability to ingest food from a novel source - nylon waste.

*The creationist argument that all mutations must destroy information is clearly wrong. In this case, a mutation has clearly produced new information. That is, unless you want to quibble that the detailed three-dimensional structure and composition of a protein that reacts specifically to nylon is not "information."

Creationists usually counter this example by claiming that the bacterium is, after all, "still a bacterium." It didn't mutate into a whale or a dinosaur. But that's changing the subject. The subject of this essay is "Can Mutations Create New Information."

Science and logic both show the answer is a resounding YES.

Key points to ponder:

Nylon did not exist before 1935. It is man-made. There are no "nylon deposits" that the bacteria could have lived in prior to 1935. (See http://inventors.about.com/library/weekly/aa980325.htm for the details.)* *Therefore, this organism could not have existed before 1935. Where did it come from?  Why, it evolved. 
Thwaites noted that "All of this demonstrates that Yockey (1977a and b), Hoyle and Wickramasinghe (1981), the creationists (Gish, 1976), and others who should know better are dead wrong about the near-zero probability of new enzyme formation."*

----------


## maartenn100

> De mens is intelligenter omdat hij door Gd is uitgekozen als "partner" in *Zijn schepping naar Zijn evenbeeld is geschapen en begiftigd is met menselijke intelligentie dat als instrument moet dienen om op een hoger plan te kunnen komen.*Dieren zijn en blijven dieren en zullen nooit menselijke zaken overnemen. Hun intelligentie is beperkt to hun instincten waar ik hierboven al wat over schreef. Ook de mens bezit "dierlijke" instincten als voortplanting, voedselgaring en veiligheid. Vaak met betrekking tot deze "dierlijke driften" is de mens met al zijn menselijke intelligentie die hij ook nog eens in dienst kan stellen een kluns.


Ronald, ok, maar dan geef ik je gelijk: mensen zijn inderdaad intelligenter, maar uiteraard is hun intelligentie ook beperkt. (niet grenzeloos)

En ookal gaat het onderwerp in deze topic ook over het gedrag van de mier, toch is het belangrijk dat de referenties niet discutabel zijn. 
Je verdedigt je idee immers met de discutabele stelling dat de de mens naar Gd's evenbeeld is geschapen.

Jouw Tora en ook het Oude Testament stellen inderdaad dat de mens naar Gd's evenbeeld geschapen is.

In de Koran wordt echter iets anders gesteld over de aard van Gd (Allah): 

_Zeg: Hij is God als enige, God de bestendige...en niet n is er aan Hem gelijkwaardig. 112:1,2,4

Niets is aan Hem gelijk. Hij is de horende de Doorziende. 42:11_

Bijgevolg is jouw argument dat de mens naar Zijn evenbeeld gemaakt is, discutabel. 

Toch is het voor een buitenstaander belangrijk te weten wat het nu wel is. Zeker als het over de aard (definitie) van God zelf gaat in een gesprek met gelovigen.

Blijkbaar verschilt de definitie van God bij verschillende gelovigen (godsdiensten).

Het woord 'God' of 'Gd' duidt dus op twee tot drie keer een andere definitie. Bijgevolg kan je zeggen dat er minstens twee verschillende essenties worden aangeduid met hetzelfde woord Gd/Allah.

In de taalkunde heet zoiets een homoniem. Twee keer hetzelfde woord met een verschillende betekenis gebruiken. Bvb. vorst (heerser of temperatuur lager dan 0 celcius.)
Alhoewel de verschillende betekenissen van het woord 'God', Gd of Allah gemeenschappelijkheden hebben.
Wat de theorie versterkt dat de definitie van God een menselijke poging was, eerder dan een openbaring van God zelf.

----------


## Rourchid

> Inderdaad. Sulayman zijn begrip van de dierentaal kan eenvoudig verklaard worden als zijnde een wonder uit de koker van god. Voor mij als ongelovige verder niet interessant. Je gelooft in de wonderen zoals die zich in de koran voordoen of je gelooft niet in ze.


Geloven of niet geloven doet er in deze niet toe. Aan de orde is (de onmogelijkheid van) het bewijzen dat S. 27:18 niet waar is. .



> Voor het communiceren van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. H.P.Pas heeft al eens vastgesteld dat voor het zinnetje intelligentie nodig is die groter is dan die van een chimpansee. Volgens mij kom je dan uit op minimaal menselijke intelligentie.


Een papagaai kun je leren spreken.



> Mijn bewijs bestaat uit de constatering dat mieren bij lange na niet zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Mocht jij dat bewijs niet aanvaarden, dan denk je dus dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen en lijdt je aan waandenkbeelden.


Het is jouw conclusie nav. S. 27:18 dat de mieren zoals beschreven in S. 27:18 minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen.



> Daar heb je in principe gelijk in, maar mijn opmerking was alleen bedoeld als een terzijde. Je bent het er niet mee eens? Of is je "Jouw aanname" een stoplap die je eronder plakt omdat je verder niets weet te verzinnen?


In dit geval zou _verzinsel_ een stoplap kunnen zijn.



> Voor de duidelijkheid zal ik mijn visie op de soera met de babbelende mier even herhalen. Mijn terzijde waar je laatste reaktie betrekking op heeft, is niet cruciaal en heb ik achterwege gelaten. Verder zij opgemerkt dat Sulayman niet figureert in onderstaande.


In S. 27:18 zou Sulayman (vzmh) zonder merkbare gevolgen vervangen kunnen worden door Charlus?

----------


## Rourchid

> Nee, jij bweert toch dat we niet kunnen bewijzen of die mieren dat wel of niet hebben gezegd.


Het is niet te bewijzen noch is het te ontkrachten. Evenwel is het waar.



> Als je ervan uitgaat dat die mier dat gezegd heeft, dan impliceert je dat ze menselijke intelligentie hebben.


Koning Salomon (vzmh) interpreteert de interactie tussen mier en de leden van haar kolonie zoals geschreven staat in S. 27:18. Maar dit geeft geen uitsluitsel over het menselijk vermogen tot het interpreteren van mierengedrag omdat Koning Salomon (vzmh) namelijk profeet is; ook geeft dit geen uitsluitsel over het I.Q. van mieren zoals ze heden ten dage rondlopen. 



> Hoe denk jij dat het anders kan dat die mier in staat is geweest zo'n zin voort te brengen?


Deze vraag beantwoorden is niet noodzakelijk voor het waar zijn van wat er staat geschreven in S. 27:18.

----------


## Rourchid

> Inhoudelijke reactie
> New Mexicans for Science and Reason presents 
> Evolution and Information:
> The Nylon Bug
> by Dave Thomas 
> *Creationists often say that all mutations are harmful and deleterious, and degrade the genome. They say that mutations can only scramble the information that's there, and that mutations cannot produce new "information." This page shows why they are wrong.*
> Last Update: November 5, 2004


*The adaptation of bacteria to feeding on nylon waste*

by Don Batten

In 1975, Japanese scientists discovered bacteria that could live on the waste products of nylon manufacture as their only source of carbon and nitrogen. Two species, _Flavobacterium_ sp. K172 and _Pseudomonas_ sp. NK87, were identified that degrade nylon compounds.
Much research has flowed from this discovery to elucidate the mechanism for the apparently novel ability of these bacteria. Three enzymes are involved in _Flavobacterium_ K172: F-EI, F-EII and F-EIII, and two in _Pseudomonas_ NK87: P-EI and P-EII. None of these have been found to have any catalytic activity towards naturally occurring amide compounds, suggesting that the enzymes are completely new, not just modified existing enzymes. Indeed no homology has been found with known enzymes. The genes for these enzymes are located on plasmids: plasmid pOAD2 in _Flavobacterium_ and on two plasmids, pNAD2 and pNAD6, in _Pseudomonas_.
Apologists for materialism latched onto these findings as an example of evolution of new information by random mutations and natural selection, for example, Thwaites in 1985. Thwaites claims have been repeated by many, without updating or critical evaluation, since.

*Is the evidence consistent with random mutations generating the new genes?*

Thwaites claimed that the new enzyme arose through a frame shift mutation. He based this on a research paper published the previous year where this was suggested. If this were the case, the production of an enzyme would indeed be a fortuitous result, attributable to pure chance. However, there are good reasons to doubt the claim that this is an example of random mutations and natural selection generating new enzymes, quite aside from the extreme improbability of such coming about by chance.
Evidence against the evolutionary explanation includes:
There are five transposable elements on the pOAD2 plasmid. When activated, transposase enzymes coded therein cause genetic recombination. Externally imposed stress such as high temperature, exposure to a poison, or starvation can activate transposases. The presence of the transposases in such numbers on the plasmid suggests that the plasmid is designed to adapt when the bacterium is under stress.
All five transposable elements are identical, with 764 base pairs (bp) each. This comprises over eight percent of the plasmid. How could random mutations produce three new catalytic/degradative genes (coding for EI, EII and EIII) without at least some changes being made to the transposable elements? Negoro speculated that the transposable elements must have been a late addition to the plasmids to not have changed. But there is no evidence for this, other than the circular reasoning that supposedly random mutations generated the three enzymes and so they would have changed the transposase genes if they had been in the plasmid all along. Furthermore, the adaptation to nylon digestion does not take very long (see point 5 below), so the addition of the transposable elements afterwards cannot be seriously entertained.
All three types of nylon degrading genes appear on plasmids and only on plasmids. None appear on the main bacterial chromosomes of either _Flavobacterium_ or _Pseudomonas_. This does not look like some random origin of these genesthe chance of this happening is low. If the genome of _Flavobacterium_ is about two million bp, and the pOAD2 plasmid comprises 45,519 bp, and if there were say 5 pOAD2 plasmids per cell (~10% of the total chromosomal DNA), then the chance of getting all three of the genes on the pOAD2 plasmid would be about 0.0015. If we add the probability of the nylon degrading genes of _Pseudomonas_ also only being on plasmids, the probability falls to 2.3 x 10-6. If the enzymes developed in the independent laboratory-controlled adaptation experiments (see point 5, below) also resulted in enzyme activity on plasmids (almost certainly, but not yet determined), then attributing the development of the adaptive enzymes purely to chance mutations becomes even more implausible. 
The antisense DNA strand of the four nylon genes investigated in _Flavobacterium_ and _Pseudomonas_ lacks any stop codons. This is most remarkable in a total of 1,535 bases. The probability of this happening by chance in all four antisense sequences is about 1 in 1012. Furthermore, the EIII gene in _Pseudomonas_ is clearly not phylogenetically related to the EII genes of _Flavobacterium_, so the lack of stop codons in the antisense strands of all genes cannot be due to any commonality in the genes themselves (or in their ancestry). Also, the wild-type pOAD2 plasmid is not necessary for the normal growth of _Flavobacterium_, so functionality in the wild-type parent DNA sequences would appear not to be a factor in keeping the reading frames open in the genes themselves, let alone the antisense strands.
Some statements by Yomo _et al_., express their consternation:
These results imply that there may be some unknown mechanism behind the evolution of these genes for nylon oligomer-degrading enzymes.
The presence of a long NSF (non-stop frame) in the antisense strand seems to be a rare case, but it may be due to the unusual characteristics of the genes or plasmids for nylon oligomer degradation.
Accordingly, the actual existence of these NSFs leads us to speculate that some special mechanism exists in the regions of these genes.
It looks like recombination of codons (base pair triplets), not single base pairs, has occurred between the start and stop codons for each sequence. This would be about the simplest way that the antisense strand could be protected from stop codon generation. The mechanism for such a recombination is unknown, but it is highly likely that the transposase genes are involved.
Interestingly, Yomo _et al_. also show that it is highly unlikely that any of these genes arose through a frame shift mutation, because such mutations (forward or reverse) would have generated lots of stop codons. This nullifies the claim of Thwaites that a functional gene arose from a purely random process (an accident).
The Japanese researchers demonstrated that nylon degrading ability can be obtained _de novo_ in laboratory cultures of _Pseudomonas aeruginosa_ [strain] POA, which initially had no enzymes capable of degrading nylon oligomers. This was achieved in a mere nine days! The rapidity of this adaptation suggests a special mechanism for such adaptation, not something as haphazard as random mutations and selection.
The researchers have not been able to ascertain any putative ancestral gene to the nylon-degrading genes. They represent a new gene family. This seems to rule out gene duplications as a source of the raw material for the new genes.
_P. aeruginosa_ is renowned for its ability to adapt to unusual food sourcessuch as toluene, naphthalene, camphor, salicylates and alkanes. These abilities reside on plasmids known as TOL, NAH, CAM, SAL and OCT respectively. Significantly, they do not reside on the chromosome (many examples of antibiotic resistance also reside on plasmids).
The chromosome of _P. aeruginosa_ has 6.3 million base pairs, which makes it one of the largest bacterial genomes sequenced. Being a large genome means that only a relatively low mutation rate can be tolerated within the actual chromosome, otherwise error catastrophe would result. There is no way that normal mutations in the chromosome could generate a new enzyme in nine days and hypermutation of the chromosome itself would result in non-viable bacteria. Plasmids seem to be adaptive elements designed to make bacteria capable of adaptation to new situations while maintaining the integrity of the main chromosome.

*Stasis in bacteria*

_P. aeruginosa_ was first named by Schroeter in 1872. It still has the same features that identify it as such. So, in spite of being so ubiquitous, so prolific and so rapidly adaptable, this bacterium has not evolved into a different type of bacterium. Note that the number of bacterial generations possible in over 130 years is hugeequivalent to tens of millions of years of human generations, encompassing the origin of the putative common ancestor of ape and man, according to the evolutionary story, indeed perhaps even all primates. And yet the bacterium shows no evidence of directional changestasis rules, not progressive evolution. This alone should cast doubt on the evolutionary paradigm. _Flavobacterium_ was first named in 1889 and it likewise still has the same characteristics as originally described.
It seems clear that plasmids are designed features of bacteria that enable adaptation to new food sources or the degradation of toxins. The details of just how they do this remains to be elucidated. The results so far clearly suggest that these adaptations did not come about by chance mutations, but by some designed mechanism. This mechanism might be analogous to the way that vertebrates rapidly generate novel effective antibodies with hypermutation in B-cell maturation, which does not lend credibility to the grand scheme of neo-Darwinian evolution.Further research will, I expect, show that there is a sophisticated, irreducibly complex, molecular system involved in plasmid-based adaptationthe evidence strongly suggests that such a system exists. This system will once again, as the black box becomes illuminated, speak of intelligent creation, not chance. Understanding this adaptation system could well lead to a breakthrough in disease control, because specific inhibitors of the adaptation machinery could protect antibiotics from the development of plasmid-based resistance in the target pathogenic microbes.

Bron : http://www.creationontheweb.com/content/view/1586

----------


## ronald

> Op welke van je bijdragen reageerde ik hierboven ook al weer? Oh ja:
> 
> Volgens bovenstaande criteria zijn bacterien dan de intelligentste levensvormen op onze planeet, dit terzijde.
> 
> Jij denkt dat mieren in staat zijn tot het formuleren en begrijpen van een zin als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Dientengevolge denk je dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen, want voor het produceren van zo'n zin is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk.
> Dan ben je effectief krankzinnig; iemand die denkt dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn ls en misschien zelfs intelligenter dn mensen, heeft ze niet allemaal op een rijtje. Ik zie niet in waarom ik met deze conclusie zou doordraven.
> Kan ik nu concluderen dat het opvatten van de koran als letterlijk te nemen waarheid onvermijdelijk samengaat met krankzinnigheid? Min of meer een open vraag.


Ik snap niet waarom je jezelf constant herhaalt? Dringen meningen en opvattingen van anderen zo moeilijk tot je door? 

De mens beschikt over een veel groter aandachtsfactoren waar hij zijn intelligentie op los laat. Ik neem aan dat je wel het verschil tussen dieren en mensen weet.
Wat jij kunt of wilt concluderen interesseert me niet. Het is ook niet eens normatief. Ik vind het natuurlijk wel frappant dat je uberhaupt over iets "Bijbels"- of "geloofsachtig" conclusies gaat zitten trekken. Zou ik nooit doen als ik niet geloofde. Wat dat betreft pas jij meer in het schizofrene ziektebeeld. In zoverre dus ook "superintelligent".Je hebt natuurlijk wel gelijk dat geloof zich bezig houdt met hogere zaken dan dat die in het fysische denken begrenst. Gd is immer bovennatuurlijk.

De ouderwetse term "krankzinnigheid" duidt aan dat een bepaalde "zin" van mensen als "krank" werden betiteld. Vaak wist men niet waar men het echt over had. Al meer dan 3500 jaar denkt een soort "men" dat Joden krankzinnig of een ander synoniem daarvan, zijn. Dat was hoofdzakelijk zo omdat die "men" niet verder kon denken dan het platte aardse. Daar hebben we iets heel handigs op gevonden: betonnen plaat.

Wat jij wilt concluderen over wat ik meld en de Koran is natuurlijk een gedachtenkronkel van je waar ik met gezond verstand niet eens op hoeft in te gaan.

Om met koning Salomon te eindigen: Er is niets nieuws onder de zon.

----------


## Snowwhite

Naam,

Bedankt voor het plaatsen van jouw artikel.

Broeder Rourchid

Barakalahoefiek

----------


## Snowwhite

Honderden jaren (ingevroren) oude bacteria, vertonen resistentie tegen antibiotica die pas sinds enige decennia op grote schaal worden toegepast, hieruit blijkt dat de eigenschappen voor resistentie al aanwezig zijn.

De vraag is of hier sprake is van nieuwe informatie, of herrangschikken van de informatie. Het proefschrift van NWO zegt helemaal niets, behalve het noemen van EVOLUTIE en het noemen van "verandering in DNA", zonder enige specificatie.

Resistentie tegen antibiotica kan doordat er wel een mutatie plaats vindt, maar negatief. Bijvoorbeeld door mutatie is de "pomp" stuk. Daardoor laat het geen antibiotica binnen, wat als 'positief' resultaat heeft, resistentie, maar in feite een negatieve mutatie impliceert, want de pomp is stuk.

(Resistente) bacterin kunnen onderling genetische informatie uitwisselen via plasmides. 

We zien met de nylon bug, dat ieder met zijn bewijzen komt.

De vraag of bij frame shifting mutations informatie verlies plaats vindt wordt door de evolutionisten niet ontkent, dat de nieuwe sequense van aminozuren minder effectief is dan zijn voorganger ook niet, alleen, zo beweren de Evo's, niet in alle gevallen.  
De kans dat de evolutionisten gelijk hebben is berekend op nihil. 

Bewezen is, dat de evolutionisten hun propaganda mechanisme aan hun kant hebben. Het een en ander wordt ook pijnlijk duidelijk als het NWO artikel per definitie als betrouwbaar wordt gezien, terwijl het maar summier zonder enig detail aangeeft "verandering in DNA", terwijl mijn bericht direct van tafel wordt geveegd als "relifascistisch".

Wat de meerderheid zegt, doet me derhalve niets, als men er zich van bewust is dat de wereld en daarmee ook de wetenschappers beheerst wordt door een elite. En dat is ook het antwoord op, waarom biologen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam kunnen flikkeren. *Trance consensus.*

We kunnen hier nog heel lang over discussieren, evolutie versus creationisme. Maar het komt er uit eindelijk toch op neer dat het ene inherent aan het andere is: wel of niet erkennen van de Schepper.

----------


## maartenn100

Maar Snowwhite, wat is het alternatief? Zomaar ineens een mens? Uit niets. En volgens de bijbel, de vrouw die uit de rib van Adam geschapen werd?
Geef mij dan maar de evolutietheorie, de meest plausibele theorie tot hiertoe.

----------


## Tomas

> URL="http://creationontheweb.com/content/view/3499"]Don Batten[/URL]
> I came to see, after considerable prayer and study, that evolution is really a belief system parading as science. It is an alternative religion designed to banish the creator God to the realm of abstract philosophy only (contrary to Romans 1:20). In the end I came to see the importance of the written Word of God. I had an unforgettable experience of being confronted with the challenge, *almost like an audible voice from Heaven, Are you going to believe My Word, or the words of men?* In tears, on my knees, I confessed my unbelief and asked for forgiveness. My life has never been the same since. It was like being born againagain


Waarom neem je zijn mening over genenrecombinatie wel serieus en zijn mening over wat het woord van god is niet? Beide zijn voor hem op hetzelfde gebasseerd.

----------


## naam

> Het is niet te bewijzen noch is het te ontkrachten. Evenwel is het waar.
> Deze vraag beantwoorden is niet noodzakelijk voor het waar zijn van wat er staat geschreven in S. 27:18.


Wat bedoel je met evenwel het is waar, het is immers niet te bewijzen of te ontkrachten. 

Waarom is het beantwoorden van die vraag niet noodzakelijk, ik denk het juist wel.

----------


## naam

> *The adaptation of bacteria to feeding on nylon waste*
> 
> by Don Batten
> 
> In 1975, Japanese scientists discovered bacteria that could live on the waste products of nylon manufacture as their only source of carbon and nitrogen. Two species, _Flavobacterium_ sp. K172 and _Pseudomonas_ sp. NK87, were identified that degrade nylon compounds.
> Much research has flowed from this discovery to elucidate the mechanism for the apparently novel ability of these bacteria. Three enzymes are involved in _Flavobacterium_ K172: F-EI, F-EII and F-EIII, and two in _Pseudomonas_ NK87: P-EI and P-EII. None of these have been found to have any catalytic activity towards naturally occurring amide compounds, suggesting that the enzymes are completely new, not just modified existing enzymes. Indeed no homology has been found with known enzymes. The genes for these enzymes are located on plasmids: plasmid pOAD2 in _Flavobacterium_ and on two plasmids, pNAD2 and pNAD6, in _Pseudomonas_.
> Apologists for materialism latched onto these findings as an example of evolution of new information by random mutations and natural selection, for example, Thwaites in 1985. Thwaites claims have been repeated by many, without updating or critical evaluation, since.
> 
> *Is the evidence consistent with random mutations generating the new genes?*
> ...


Sorry, AiG, but just because something is on a plasmid doesn't mean it's always been there! In fact, the plasmid involved in this case is very well known and characterized. Scientists have studied both the original (pre-mutation) plasmid and the novel (post-mutation) plasmid, in great detail. It turns out that the novel plasmid's mutated DNA for production of nylonase is almost identical to a non-coding repetitive DNA sequence on the original plasmid; the difference is the single nucleotide that triggered the Frame Shift. This mutation did not exist 60 years ago. If this gene was always there, whether in a plasmid or not, we can reasonably wonder why a bacteria would have a gene for hydrolysing an artificial polymer that did not exist until just a few decades ago; and why, in the absence of such a substrate, was the gene not mutated to uselessness over the millenia?
Was the plasmid slipped in from another bacterium? NO!! The plasmid in question, pOAD2, is just one of three plasmids that are harbored by the bacterium under investigation here, Flavobacterium Sp. K172. Here are some citations to back this up:

"Sequence analysis of a cryptic plasmid from Flavobacterium sp. KP1, a psychrophilic bacterium," Makoto Ashiuchi, Mia Md. Zakaria, Yuriko Sakaguchi, Toshiharu Yagi, FEMS (Federation of European Microbiological Societies) Microbiology Letters 170 (1999), 243-249.

"Bacteria of genus Flavobacterium, Gram-negative bacteria, are widely distributed in soil and fresh marine waters. Some of them harbor plasmid(s) involved in metabolism of synthetic organic compounds. Flavobacterium sp. K172 harbors plasmids, pOAD1, pOAD2 and pOAD3; pOAD2 (43.6 kbp) encodes nylon oligomer degradation genes."
"A New Nylon Oligomer Degradation Gene (nylC) on Plasmid pOAD2 from a Flavobacterium sp.," Seiji Negoro, Shinji Kakudo, Itaru Urabe, and Hirosuke Okadam, Journal of Bacteriology, Dec. 1992, p. 7948-7953.

"The EI-encoding gene (F-nylA) and EII-encoding gene (F-nylB) of Flavobacterium sp. K172 are located on plasmid pOAD2 (44 kb), one of the three plasmids harbored in strain K172."
"Birth of a unique enzyme from an alternative reading frame of the pre-existed, internally repetitious coding sequence", Susumu Ohno, Proc. Natl. Acad. Sci. USA, Vol. 81, pp. 2421-2425, April 1984. PDF

"Analysis of the published base sequence residing in the pOAD2 plasmid of Flavobacterium sp. K172 indicated that the 392-amino acid-residue-long bacterial enzyme 6-aminohexanoic acid linear oligomer hydrolase involved in degradation of nylon oligomers is specified by an alternative open reading frame of the preexisted coding sequence that originally specified a 472-residue-long arginine-rich protein."
It's interesting to note that the precise plasmid of Flavobacterium sp. K172, namely pOAD2, was cited by Susumu Ohno fully eleven years before the publication of the "new evidence" that AiG claims " shows that the ability was due to plasmids..."

The Bottom Line: Just because this mutation wasn't confined to a cell's main chromosomes does not mean it didn't happen. (A plasmid is defined as a replicon - a replicating piece of DNA - that is inherited in an extrachromosomal state.) This case still provides an excellent example of a New Protein that evolved without the assistance of an Intelligent Designer.

(My thanks to Ian Musgrave and Ian Ferguson for useful discussions on this topic).

----------


## naam

> [COLOR=black][FONT=Helvetica][COLOR=black][FONT=Helvetica]De kans dat de evolutionisten gelijk hebben is berekend op nihil.


Kom eens op met die kansberekening.




> Bewezen is, dat de evolutionisten hun propaganda mechanisme aan hun kant hebben.


Waar is dat bewijs?




> Wat de meerderheid zegt, doet me derhalve niets, als men er zich van bewust is dat de wereld en daarmee ook de wetenschappers beheerst wordt door een elite. En dat is ook het antwoord op, waarom biologen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam kunnen flikkeren. *Trance consensus.*


Je vertrouwt wetenschappers niet???

Voor jouw geen ontwikkeling verder in de wetenschap?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Voor het communiceren van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. H.P.Pas heeft al eens vastgesteld dat voor het zinnetje intelligentie nodig is die groter is dan die van een chimpansee. Volgens mij kom je dan uit op minimaal menselijke intelligentie.
> ...


You're losing it. Een papegaai heeft geen begrip van hetgeen hij napapegaait, evenmin begrijpen andere papegaaien wat hij met "koppiekrauw" bedoelt. Oh wacht, nu ga jij zeker aanvoeren dat niet bewezen kan worden dat een papegaai niet begrijpt wat hij zegt. 
Toegegeven, mijn formulering was in dit geval niet compleet. Tot nu toe voegde ik, me bewust van het feit dat ik met een bizar type hoogbegaafde zwakzinnigen van doen heb, steeds termen als "zelfstandig" en "formuleren" in. Ik zal mijn tijdelijke omissie herstellen.



> Mijn bewijs bestaat uit de constatering dat mieren bij lange na niet zo intelligent zijn als mensen. Mocht jij dat bewijs niet aanvaarden, dan denk je dus dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen en lijd je aan waandenkbeelden.
> 
> 
> <...>Het is jouw conclusie nav. S. 27:18 dat de mieren zoals beschreven in S. 27:18 minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen.<...>


Mijn _constatering_ is, dat een mier niet in staat kan worden geacht om zelfstandig een zin als "Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." te formuleren cq. te begrijpen. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk. De _conclusie_ van mijn constatering luidt dat het in de soera beschrevene zich niet daadwerkelijk voorgedaan kan hebben. Mocht jij deze conclusie niet aanvaarden, dan denk je noodzakelijkerwijs dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen en lijd je aan waandenkbeelden.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Op welke van je bijdragen reageerde ik hierboven ook al weer? Oh ja:
> 
> Volgens bovenstaande criteria zijn bacterien dan de intelligentste levensvormen op onze planeet, dit terzijde.
> 
> Jij denkt dat mieren in staat zijn tot het formuleren en begrijpen van een zin als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Dientengevolge denk je dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen, want voor het produceren van zo'n zin is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk.
> Dan ben je effectief krankzinnig; iemand die denkt dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn ls en misschien zelfs intelligenter dn mensen, heeft ze niet allemaal op een rijtje. Ik zie niet in waarom ik met deze conclusie zou doordraven.
> ...


Je weerlegt noch weerspreekt het door mij gestelde. Dat dus blijft staan. Ik zal evenwel "krankzinnig" vervangen door "psychisch gestoord", dit gezien je aversie tav. eerstgenoemde kwalificatie.

Jij denkt dat mieren in staat zijn tot het formuleren en begrijpen van een zin als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Dientengevolge denk je dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen, want voor het produceren van zo'n zin is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk.
Dan ben je psychisch gestoord; iemand die denkt dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn ls en misschien zelfs intelligenter dn mensen, lijdt aan waandenkbeelden.
Kan ik nu concluderen dat het opvatten van de koran als letterlijk te nemen waarheid onvermijdelijk samengaat met psychische gestoordheid? Min of meer een open vraag.

----------


## Charlus

> Honderden jaren (ingevroren) oude bacteria, vertonen resistentie tegen antibiotica die pas sinds enige decennia op grote schaal worden toegepast, hieruit blijkt dat de eigenschappen voor resistentie al aanwezig zijn.
> De vraag is of hier sprake is van nieuwe informatie, of herrangschikken van de informatie. Het proefschrift van NWO zegt helemaal niets, behalve het noemen van EVOLUTIE en het noemen van "verandering in DNA", zonder enige specificatie.
> Resistentie tegen antibiotica kan doordat er wel een mutatie plaats vindt, maar negatief. Bijvoorbeeld door mutatie is de "pomp" stuk. Daardoor laat het geen antibiotica binnen, wat als 'positief' resultaat heeft, resistentie, maar in feite een negatieve mutatie impliceert, want de pomp is stuk.
> (Resistente) bacterin kunnen onderling genetische informatie uitwisselen via plasmides.
> We zien met de nylon bug, dat ieder met zijn bewijzen komt.
> De vraag of bij frame shifting mutations informatie verlies plaats vindt wordt door de evolutionisten niet ontkent, dat de nieuwe sequense van aminozuren minder effectief is dan zijn voorganger ook niet, alleen, zo beweren de Evo's, niet in alle gevallen.<...>


Wat een ten hemel schreiend gezwets. Een krakkemikkige pomp? Laat maar zitten.



> <...>De kans dat de evolutionisten gelijk hebben is berekend op nihil.<...>


Wat een verongelijkt gemonkel. De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt binnen de moderne wetenschap omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Denk hierbij bv. aan de exploratie van aardolie.



> <...>Bewezen is, dat de evolutionisten hun propaganda mechanisme aan hun kant hebben. Het een en ander wordt ook pijnlijk duidelijk als het NWO artikel per definitie als betrouwbaar wordt gezien, terwijl het maar summier zonder enig detail aangeeft "verandering in DNA", terwijl mijn bericht direct van tafel wordt geveegd als "relifascistisch".<...>


Jouw bericht was geen voorbeeld van eerlijke wetenschapspraktijk maar alleen een poging om met wat krompraat aan te tonen dat de evolutionisten het bij het verkeerde eind hebben. Het NWO-artikel had ik hoofdzakelijk opgevoerd om te illustreren dat de ET een onderdeel is van de moderne wetenschap en ook daadwerkelijk wordt toegepast. Relifascistisch is op zijn plaats; de betreffende creationisten menen namelijk dat de wetenschap zich dient te voegen naar hun superieur geachte hokuspokusboek. Hiertoe schuwen zij geen enkel middel. De door jou al eens opgevoerde vuilbekkerij tav. Darwin ihkv. karaktermoord is een goed voorbeeld. En dan durf jij het over propagandamechanismen van evolutionisten te hebben? Welke mogen die dan wel zijn? Bv. de NWO? Stellen dat de ET propaganda behoeft, is hetzelfde als stellen dat de zwaartekrachttheorie propaganda behoeft. Jij verkeert in een waanwerkelijkheid.



> <....>Wat de meerderheid zegt, doet me derhalve niets, als men er zich van bewust is dat de wereld en daarmee ook de wetenschappers beheerst wordt door een elite. En dat is ook het antwoord op, waarom biologen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam kunnen flikkeren. Trance consensus.<...>


Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in  :maf:  Waarom? De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen. Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid. 



> <...>We kunnen hier nog heel lang over discussieren, evolutie versus creationisme. Maar het komt er uit eindelijk toch op neer dat het ene inherent aan het andere is: wel of niet erkennen van de Schepper.


Niet noodzakelijk. Veel gelovigen hebben geen problemen met de ET, alleen sommige letterlijk ingestelde middeleeuwers. Was het nu maar zo dat deze lieden hun op een antiek hokuspokusboek gebaseerde ideen netjes binnenskamers lieten... Nee, alles en iedereen moet er aan geloven.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Kom eens op met die kansberekening.
> 
> 
> Waar is dat bewijs?
> 
> 
> 
> Je vertrouwt wetenschappers niet???
> 
> Voor jouw geen ontwikkeling verder in de wetenschap?


Hallo Naam,

Als je wat minder met copy en paste bezig was, en het artikel geplaatst door Rourchid had gelezen dan heb je een antwoord op vraag 1

Vraag 2, wedervraag. Weet jij echt niet wie de eerste "PR manager" was van Charles Darwin?

Wat betreft de wetenschap. Je draait alles. In de middeleeuwen waren het de moslims die de wetenschap naar europa hebben gebracht. Islam is niet tegen technologie en dus niet tegen ontwikkeling in de wetenschap.

Het kan echter geen kwaad om bij alles een vraagteken te zetten. Kritisch denken heet dat. Dat gene wat jullie ons vaak verwijten, het klakkeloos overnemen van zaken, is allerminst het geval.

Ga eens van die freethinkers sites af, en neem een kijkje bijvoorbeeld bij 

www.aspartaam.com
www.aspartaam.nl

dan zul je zien dat er ECONOMISCHE belangen spelen.

Zie ook mijn betoog eerder over Carrier: geld, media, propaganda etc.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hoi Ronald,




> _geplaatst door Charles:_
> Je weerlegt noch weerspreekt het door mij gestelde. *Dat dus blijft staan.* Ik zal evenwel "krankzinnig" vervangen door "psychisch gestoord", dit gezien je aversie tav. eerstgenoemde kwalificatie.


Je weet wat dat inhoudt Ronald, dus dat blijft staan: HERHAALFUNCTIE!!!

 :strik:

----------


## Snowwhite

Charlus,




> De door jou al eens opgevoerde vuilbekkerij tav. Darwin ihkv. karaktermoord is een goed voorbeeld.


OH je bedoelt 1 van de 100 websites. Ach jongen maak je niet druk, als je wat minder googled op mieren, dan stuit je vanzelf wel eens op deze websites.

En zet die herhaalfunctie uit.

Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

> Was het nu maar zo dat deze lieden hun op een antiek hokuspokusboek gebaseerde ideen netjes binnenskamers lieten... Nee, alles en iedereen moet er aan geloven.


Dat is niet waar Charles. 

Hetgene wat onze plicht is, is het verkondigen van de boodschap waarbij het eerste gedacht wordt aan el tawhied = monotheisme. Er is geen God dan Allah, zonder aan Hem partners toe te schrijven, dus alleen Allah is het waard om aanbeden te worden (geen beelden of andere afgoderij).

Wat degene die naar mij luistert er mee doet is verder niet mijn zaak.

Beslist NIET waar. Ik heb uiterst respect voor andersgelovigen en you do the same!

Maar denk je dat echt Charles? Dat iedereen en alles eraan moet geloven?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ik heb geen probleem. De tekst in kwestie beschouw ik om te beginnen al niet als waarheid omdat ik niet geloof in de god van de Islam. Eigenlijk moet ik het anders stellen: *ik heb wel een probleem, maar met andere zaken* dan de vermeende welbespraaktheid van een mier.


Wat is jouw probleem nu precies ?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> De door jou al eens opgevoerde vuilbekkerij tav. Darwin ihkv. karaktermoord is een goed voorbeeld.
> 
> 
> OH je bedoelt 1 van de 100 websites.


??



> Wat de meerderheid zegt, doet me derhalve niets


Behalve wanneer je sektegenoten zich eenstemmig uitspreken. Dan is wetenschap ineens gereduceerd tot een zaak van meeste stemmen gelden. 

Maarre, reageer nu eindelijk eens adequaat op onderstaande. Ik heb de tekst aangevuld ivm. dankzij jou nieuw verworven inzichten.

Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in  :maf:  
De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen. Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie (http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55):



> *Evolutie* is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Was het nu maar zo dat deze lieden hun op een antiek hokuspokusboek gebaseerde ideen netjes binnenskamers lieten... Nee, alles en iedereen moet er aan geloven.
> 
> 
> Hetgene wat onze plicht is, is het verkondigen van de boodschap waarbij het eerste gedacht wordt aan el tawhied = monotheisme. Er is geen God dan Allah, zonder aan Hem partners toe te schrijven, dus alleen Allah is het waard om aanbeden te worden (geen beelden of andere afgoderij).
> 
> Wat degene die naar mij luistert er mee doet is verder niet mijn zaak.<...>





> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> De door jou al eens opgevoerde vuilbekkerij tav. Darwin ihkv. karaktermoord is een goed voorbeeld.
> 
> 
> OH je bedoelt 1 van de 100 websites.


 :kotsen2: 



> <...>Ik heb uiterst respect voor andersgelovigen<...>


Je al te nadrukkelijk uitgesproken respect voor andersgelovigen trek ik eerlijk gezegd in twijfel, maar is hier verder van geen belang. Wetenschappers die de ET onderschrijven en toepassen zijn geen "andersgelovigen". De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt door hen omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Geloof of ongeloof, god of geen god speelt geen rol in deze.

----------


## naam

> Hallo Naam,
> 
> Als je wat minder met copy en paste bezig was, en het artikel geplaatst door Rourchid had gelezen dan heb je een antwoord op vraag 1
> 
> Vraag 2, wedervraag. Weet jij echt niet wie de eerste "PR manager" was van Charles Darwin?
> 
> Wat betreft de wetenschap. Je draait alles. In de middeleeuwen waren het de moslims die de wetenschap naar europa hebben gebracht. Islam is niet tegen technologie en dus niet tegen ontwikkeling in de wetenschap.
> 
> Het kan echter geen kwaad om bij alles een vraagteken te zetten. Kritisch denken heet dat. Dat gene wat jullie ons vaak verwijten, het klakkeloos overnemen van zaken, is allerminst het geval.
> ...


Lees de reactie op het artikel van Roer maar. Dat zie je dat je 100% ongelijk hebt. Je vertrouwt de wetenschap niet omdat die bewijzen levert tegen het creatonisme. Ga eens van creatonisme sites af zou ik zeggen. 

Wat vind je trouwens van de reactie op het artikel van Roer. Dat ontkracht zijn copy paste van die uber creatonist Don Batten.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> <...>
> 
> 
> <...>Je vertrouwt de wetenschap niet omdat die bewijzen levert tegen het creatonisme.<...>


Dat klopt mi. niet. Je doet het voorkomen alsof de wetenschap bewust bewijzen zoekt tegen het creationisme. De wetenschap trekt zich in zijn theorievorming eenvoudigweg niets aan van creationisme, wat door fundies genterpreteerd wordt als anti-creationisme. Dat laatste helemaal als wetenschappelijke onderzoeksresultaten niet 100% stroken met hun heilige handboeken. Wat in die boeken staat, is volgens hen namelijk de Absolute Waarheid. Voornoemde resultaten moeten dientengevolge leugens zijn, hoe anders kunnen ze strijdig zijn met de Absolute Waarheid? Vanwaar die bewuste leugens? Nou, de evolutionisten gaan zo over hun nek van god dat dat hun hele leven beheerst en vergiftigt. Daarom hangen ze de ET aan, alleen om god en de mensen die het beter weten (=creationisten) dwars te zitten. De haat jegens god en de creationisten wordt verder versterkt door het jaloerse besef dat de creationisten de zin van het leven gevonden hebben. Dit zet de evolutionisten ertoe aan om... Goed, nu ben ik er flauw van  :stout:

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,




> Je al te nadrukkelijk uitgesproken respect voor andersgelovigen trek ik eerlijk gezegd in twijfel, maar is hier verder van geen belang.


Is geen kwestie van nadrukkelijk uitspreken, ik reageerde op dit:




> Was het nu maar zo dat deze lieden hun op een antiek hokuspokusboek gebaseerde ideen netjes binnenskamers lieten... Nee, alles en iedereen *moet* er aan geloven.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door *Charlus*  
> _Ik heb geen probleem. De tekst in kwestie beschouw ik om te beginnen al niet als waarheid omdat ik niet geloof in de god van de Islam. Eigenlijk moet ik het anders stellen: ik heb wel een probleem, maar met andere zaken dan de vermeende welbespraaktheid van een mier._


Wat is jouw probleem nu precies?

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,

Vanwaar die vraagtekens?????????????




> OH je bedoelt 1 van de 100 websites.





> ??


Toch niets nieuws onder de zon of wel?????????

*Soerah 24: vers 45 en de evolutionisten.*

Snowwhite

13 maart 2008, 04:51 

Je moet je niet vastpinnen op parentcompany, er zijn wel honderden sites die stellen dat zich in Charles zijn directe omgeving/familie agnosten, atheisten en freethinkers bevonden.Charles

13 maart 2008, 10:37
 
Darwin werd omgeven door foute figuren als "agnosten, athesten en freethinkers" (honderden sites stellen dit). Mede door hun invloed werd hij gedreven tot het ontwikkelen van de duivelse ET. Foute vriendjes dus, maar om te beginnen deugde hij al niet. Volgens de geruchten was hij namelijk athest. Hij heeft de ET alleen geformuleerd vanuit zijn voor athesten typische rancune en onder de invloed van foute vriendjes. Daarom is de ET ongeldig.
Aldus Snowwhite.  
Charlus

14 maart 2008, 12:31
 
Je pogingen tot zwartmaken en verketteren van Darwin, daarbij ondersteund door "honderden sites", duiden op eenzelfde mentaliteit zoals die destijds voorkwam bij de ijveraars van de RK kerk.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Naam,

1 Er is geen bewijs dat het een frame shifting mutation betrof. 

Interestingly, Yomo _et al_. also show that it is highly unlikely that any of these genes arose through a frame shift mutation, because such mutations (forward or reverse) would have generated lots of stop codons. This nullifies the claim of Thwaites that a functional gene arose from a purely random process (an accident).Het idee van frame shifting mutatie is dus incorrect. Er speelt een speciaal mechanisme een rol dat deeltjes van genen hercombineerd in de plasmide. Dit blijkt uit de afwezigheid van "stop codons".

2. De genen verschijnen op de plasmide niet in de chromosomen van de bacterie.

All three types of nylon degrading genes appear on plasmids and only on plasmids. *None appear on the main bacterial chromosomes of either Flavobacterium or Pseudomonas*. This does not look like some random origin of these genes—the chance of this happening is low.

Conclusie: er is geen bewijs dat mutaties informatie toevoegen. Wel kunnen er negatieve mutaties zijn die bepaalde eigenschappen met zich meebrengen, zie ook het eerder vermelde voorbeeld over de niet functionerende pomp, of herschikking.

Voor alsnog is er geen enkel bewijs dat een mens door mutaties en natuurlijke selectie, vanuit eencellige is ontstaan.

Alles wijst in de richting van creatie. De Evolutie theorie was een theorie, is een theorie en zal ook altijd een theorie blijven.

"He is Allaah, the Creator, the Originator, the Bestower of forms. To Him belong the Most Beautiful Names. All that is in the heavens and the earth glorify Him. He is the All-Mighty, the All-Wise." (59:24)

----------


## Tomas

> Hallo Naam,
> De Evolutie theorie was een theorie, is een theorie en zal ook altijd een theorie blijven.


Ik begrijp niet goed hoe je dat kan blijven schrijven, nadat je nu zo'n vijfhonderd keer is uitgelegd dat iedere wetenschappelijke theorie, van big bang tot zwaartekracht, een theorie is. En zolang het tegendeel niet bewezen is een theorie mag blijven. Is het tegendeel bewezen mag het op de vuilnishoop en is het geen theorie meer. Dat de evolutietheorie volgens jou altijd een theorie zal blijven is dus een compliment. Ik begrijp die hardleersheid niet goed, je zou bijna gek worden van het herhalen.

----------


## Rourchid

> Waarom neem je zijn mening over genenrecombinatie wel serieus en zijn mening over wat het woord van god is niet?


Het gaat er niet om wat (precies) door dhr. Batten beschouwd wordt als het Woord van Gd, maar het gaat er om dat de Schepping door dhr. Batten beschouwd wordt als voortkomend uit Gd.



> Beide zijn voor hem op hetzelfde gebasseerd.


De 'voice from Heaven', die beschreven wordt door dhr Batten, spreekt niet het ongeschapen Woord van Gd.

----------


## Rourchid

> Wat bedoel je met evenwel het is waar, het is immers niet te bewijzen of te ontkrachten. 
> Waarom is het beantwoorden van die vraag niet noodzakelijk, ik denk het juist wel.


Een beschrijving van je eigen behoeft die je zelf zult moeten bevredigen.



> Wat vind je trouwens van de reactie op het artikel van Roer. Dat ontkracht zijn copy paste van die uber creatonist Don Batten.


Mijn 'copy and paste' is een reactie op jouw (zonder bronvermelding) 'copy and paste' waarna jij reageert met (zonder bronvermelding) 'copy and paste'.

N.B.
Voor een dissertatie die uitgebreid ingaat op het verschil en overeenkomst tussen* consensus en* *dissensus*, klik hier : Consensus en Methodology, Maarten Speekenbrink (.pdf bestand)

----------


## Rourchid

> You're losing it. Een papegaai heeft geen begrip van hetgeen hij napapegaait, evenmin begrijpen andere papegaaien wat hij met "koppiekrauw" bedoelt. Oh wacht, nu ga jij zeker aanvoeren dat niet bewezen kan worden dat een papegaai niet begrijpt wat hij zegt.


Ik heb aangegeven dat een mens de 'woorden' van een papagaai kan begrijpen. Je 'aanvulling' is niet relevant. 



> Toegegeven, mijn formulering was in dit geval niet compleet. Tot nu toe voegde ik, me bewust van het feit dat ik met een bizar type hoogbegaafde zwakzinnigen van doen heb, steeds termen als "zelfstandig" en "formuleren" in. Ik zal mijn tijdelijke omissie herstellen.


Ook 'modaal begaafde zwakzinnigen' kunnen, inzake het interpreteren van S. 27:18, *een andere keuze* dan jij maken.



> Mijn _constatering_ is, dat een mier niet in staat kan worden geacht om zelfstandig een zin als "Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." te formuleren cq. te begrijpen. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk. De _conclusie_ van mijn constatering luidt dat het in de soera beschrevene zich niet daadwerkelijk voorgedaan kan hebben. Mocht jij deze conclusie niet aanvaarden, dan denk je noodzakelijkerwijs dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen en lijd je aan waandenkbeelden.


If an argument is valid and its premises are just, than the conclusion is just!

N.B.
Klik hier voor : Natuurlijke intelligentie, Wim van de Grind (.pdf bestand)

----------


## Tomas

> Het gaat er niet om wat (precies) door dhr. Batten beschouwd wordt als het Woord van Gd, maar het gaat er om dat de Schepping door dhr. Batten beschouwd wordt als voortkomend uit Gd.


Ja, dat snap ik. Ik begrijp alleen niet -en dat vroeg ik mij dus af, zonder antwoord te krijgen- waarom je zijn mening die jou toevallig wel uitkomt hier plakt als zijnde die van een zeer geleerde man. Maar niet zijn mening over god, welke op exact hetzelfde is gebaseerd: Rechtstreeks van god. Hij heeft een lijntje met god. Heel bijzonder. En die jij ook serieus neemt. Althans inzake ET. Waarom neem je dat lijntje niet helemaal serieus en bekeer je je tot de enige ware religie; het christendom? Of spoort die man niet helemaal volgens jou? is ie in de war? En de vraag is dus, hoe weet jij waar zijn vewarring precies zit? Heb jij bv. ook een lijntje met God, en heeft ie tegen jou gezegd dat Batten het net niet helemaal goed begrepen heeft. Wel wat betreft ET, maar niet dat het Allah was die tot hem sprak. En dat jezus niet zijn zoon is. 




> De 'voice from Heaven', die beschreven wordt door dhr Batten, spreekt niet het ongeschapen Woord van Gd.


Fascinerend. Geen idee wat je er mee wil zeggen, zoals gewoonlijk.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Je al te nadrukkelijk uitgesproken respect voor andersgelovigen trek ik eerlijk gezegd in twijfel, maar is hier verder van geen belang.
> 
> 
> Is geen kwestie van nadrukkelijk uitspreken, ik reageerde op dit:<...>


De volledige tekst waarop je hierboven reageert, luidde:



> Je al te nadrukkelijk uitgesproken respect voor andersgelovigen trek ik eerlijk gezegd in twijfel, maar is hier verder van geen belang. Wetenschappers die de ET onderschrijven en toepassen zijn geen "andersgelovigen". De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt door hen omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Geloof of ongeloof, god of geen god speelt geen rol in deze.


Weer zo'n typisch voorbeeld van een schijnreaktie jouwerzijds. Je reageert op een volstrekt ondergeschikt puntje ("is hier verder van geen belang"). Het relevante deel negeer je, want tja, met de mond vol tanden is het moeilijk weerleggen. Beter om gewoon maar wat in het luchtledige te zwetsen, dan lijkt het net of de zaak afgehandeld is. Een ander type schijnreaktie dat je deelt met Rourchid bestaat uit ineens met een artikel aan komen zetten met de impliciete leeswijzer "lees dit maar eens en concludeer aub. zelf even dat het alles bewijst wat ik zeg en alles weerlegt wat jij zegt, als je dat niet doet, zal ik zeggen dat je het artikel niet gelezen of niet begrepen hebt". 
Ook dit proberen we dus gewoon nog een keer. Het ondergeschikte puntje heb ik deze keer achterwege gelaten.



> <...>Ik heb uiterst respect voor andersgelovigen<...>


Wetenschappers die de ET onderschrijven en toepassen zijn geen "andersgelovigen". De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt door hen omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Geloof of ongeloof, god of geen god speelt geen rol in deze.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Wat is jouw probleem nu precies Baron?


Volgens mij ben ik redelijk transparant.



> Was het nu maar zo dat deze lieden hun op een antiek hokuspokusboek gebaseerde ideen netjes binnenskamers lieten... Nee, alles en iedereen moet er aan geloven.


Heb je nota bene zelf nog op gereageerd.

----------


## Charlus

> Vanwaar die vraagtekens?????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> ??


Je merkte eerst op je je niks aantrekt van wat de meerderheid vindt wanneer het gaat om aanvaarding van de ET, maar vervolgens verwijs je naar 100 sites die jouw behandeling van Darwin (vuilbekkerij ihkv. karaktermoord om de ET verdacht te maken) delen. Dan ineens is wetenschap gereduceerd tot een zaak van meeste stemmen gelden. Vond ik wel twee vraagtekens waard.

Ook dit was weer een schijnreaktie van jouw kant. Je reageerde alleen op 


> ??


, en niet op het hierna volgende dat ook deel uitmaakte van mijn bericht. Bij deze dus nogmaals.

Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in  :maf:  
De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen. Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie (http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55):



> *Evolutie* is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ik interpreteer niet de soera waarin de babbelende mier figureert, maar stel alleen vast dat voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de aan de mier toegeschreven waarschuwing minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk is, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.
> 
> 
> Ik heb aangegeven dat een mens de 'woorden' van een papagaai kan begrijpen. Je 'aanvulling' is niet relevant. 
> Ook 'modaal begaafde zwakzinnigen' kunnen, inzake het interpreteren van S. 27:18, *een andere keuze* dan jij maken.
> If an argument is valid and its premises are just, than the conclusion is just!
> ...


Net als irl. kan zich ook hier de noodzaak van een schone lei aandienen. Zelfs jij zult moeten toegeven dat je argumenten inmiddels als kut op dirk slaan.
Nieuwe ronde, nieuwe prijzen.
Ik interpreteer niet de soera waarin de babbelende mier figureert, maar stel alleen vast dat voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de aan de mier toegeschreven waarschuwing 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk is, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.

----------


## maartenn100

Inderdaad, Charlus, mieren hebben daarvoor een verbale cortex nodig, die bij gebrek aan frontale en temporale hersenkwabben ontbreekt. Een gebied van Broca en een gebied van Wernicke om te verstaan wat gezegd wordt zijn het minimum minimorum. Ik begrijp dat Snowwhite en andere gelovigen, die uit onwetendheid aannemen dat mieren taal kunnen begrijpen, van deze hersenkwabben als voorwaarde tot taalbegrip niet gehoord hebben en dat nu op Wikipedia gaan opzoeken. Zo leren we Snowwhite en andere 'zomaar gelovigen' nog heel wat bij over hoe de dingen werkelijk in elkaar zitten. Keep on the good work, Charlus!

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles

Ik denk dat de chronologie van de zaken je nu ontgaan is.

Allereerst dit:

Jij plaatst




> Een ander type schijnreaktie dat je deelt met Rourchid bestaat uit ineens met een artikel aan komen zetten met de impliciete leeswijzer "lees dit maar eens en concludeer aub. zelf even dat het alles bewijst wat ik zeg en alles weerlegt wat jij zegt, als je dat niet doet, *zal ik zeggen dat je het artikel niet gelezen of niet begrepen hebt*".


 
Dit sloeg niet op jou maar op Naam. Ik zei namelijk:




> De kans dat de evolutionisten gelijk hebben is berekend op nihil.


 
Toen zei Naam:




> Kom eens op met die kansberekening.



Waarop ik antwoordde:




> Als je wat minder met copy en paste bezig was, en het artikel geplaatst door Rourchid had gelezen dan heb je een antwoord op vraag 1


En zo is het ook. Als Naam het artikel geplaatst door Rourchid had gelezen, had hij daar de kansberekening kunnen zien waar ik op doelde.

Bovendien is het niet waar dat ik alleen maar artikelen plaats. Ik heb meerdere malen op jouw verzoek in mijn eigen woorden een weerlegging gegeven: plasmids, geen frame shifting mutation, negatieve mutatie bijv. stukke pomp.

Het enige inhoudelijk wat je zelf daar op te zeggen had was:




> Wat een ten hemel schreiend gezwets. Een krakkemikkige pomp? Laat maar zitten.

----------


## Snowwhite

Dan de 100 vermeende websites

Als je het nog herinnert ging het destijds om de website van parentcompany. Ik heb in dat licht toentertijd in een hele andere topic gezegd dat er vele websites zijn (wel 100) *die zijn vrijdenkers achtergrond bevestigen*. Dat zijn geen theorieen en aannames, zoals de ET (uiteraard trek ik mij er niets van aan als de meerderheid in de mythe ET gelooft.) maar feiten, ook bevestigd door ET aanhangers. Dit is derhalve geen vuilbekkerij of karaktermoord nog demoniseren van Darwin. Dit is een opsomming van feiten, bevestigd door voor- en tegenstanders van Darwin en niet alleen maar door parentcompany.

----------


## Snowwhite

Mijn posting van:

26 april 07:13

Jij schreef:




> Was het nu maar zo dat deze lieden hun op een antiek hokuspokusboek gebaseerde ideen netjes binnenskamers lieten... Nee, alles en iedereen moet er aan geloven.


 
Ik reageerde met:




> Dat is niet waar Charles. 
> 
> Hetgene wat onze plicht is, is het verkondigen van de boodschap waarbij het eerste gedacht wordt aan el tawhied = monotheisme. Er is geen God dan Allah, zonder aan Hem partners toe te schrijven, dus alleen Allah is het waard om aanbeden te worden (geen beelden of andere afgoderij).
> 
> Wat degene die naar mij luistert er mee doet is verder niet mijn zaak.
> 
> Beslist NIET waar. Ik heb uiterst respect voor andersgelovigen en you do the same!


 
Het respect hebben voor andersgelovigen slaat dus NIET op de ET aanhangers, maar op iedereen die niet de Koran als leidraad neemt (zoals christenen), zie quote van jou: Was het nu maar zo dat deze lieden hun op een antiek hokuspokusboek gebaseerde ideen netjes binnenskamers lieten... Nee, alles en iedereen moet er aan geloven.

Dan jouw probleem, wat ik niet begrijp. Hoezo binnenskamers? Kom jij ook op hindoe sites klagen dat hare krsna's op straat chanten? Religie is nooit een probleem geweest in NL tot voor kort.

----------


## Charlus

> Baron<...>





> Dan<...>





> <...>Het respect hebben voor andersgelovigen slaat dus NIET op de ET aanhangers, maar op iedereen die niet de Koran als leidraad neemt (zoals christenen)<...>


Vreemde formulering, die iets beter zou worden als je "iedereen" zou vervangen door "gelovigen". Er zijn genoeg Christenen die de ET aanhangen. ET-aanhangers nemen niet de koran als leidraad, iig. niet als letterlijke leidraad, want anders zouden ze geen ET-aanhangers zijn. Zoals jij het formuleert, vat je ET-aanhangers toch echt onder andersgelovigen. En volgens mij meen je dat ook werkelijk. Je ziet de ET nl. niet als onderdeel van moderne wetenschap maar als een daarvan losstaand flutverhaaltje waar misleide figuren blind in geloven. Dat is echter een misvatting, hetgeen ik hieronder aantoon. Alweer heb ik de tekst uitgebreid. Reageer er eens op. 

Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in  :maf:  
De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen. Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt door wetenschappers omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Geloof of ongeloof, god of geen god speelt geen rol in deze.

Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie (http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55):



> *Evolutie* is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.

----------


## ronald

> Je weerlegt noch weerspreekt het door mij gestelde. Dat dus blijft staan. Ik zal evenwel "krankzinnig" vervangen door "psychisch gestoord", dit gezien je aversie tav. eerstgenoemde kwalificatie.
> 
> Jij denkt dat mieren in staat zijn tot het formuleren en begrijpen van een zin als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Dientengevolge denk je dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen, want voor het produceren van zo'n zin is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk.
> Dan ben je psychisch gestoord; iemand die denkt dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn ls en misschien zelfs intelligenter dn mensen, lijdt aan waandenkbeelden.
> Kan ik nu concluderen dat het opvatten van de koran als letterlijk te nemen waarheid onvermijdelijk samengaat met psychische gestoordheid? Min of meer een open vraag.


Grapjas... had je soms de illusie dat datgene wat Snowwhites stelde of uit de Koran bracht had weerlegd? Dus wat zij stelt, blijft ook gewoon staan. Je raaskalkt alleen maar door omdat je nog steeds niet hebt begrepen dat geloof een heel ander discipline is dan biologie. Religie is boven reden en begrip en jij wil het maar blijven inproppen in de natuur? Hoe heet zo'n persoon ook al weer die op een andere golflengte steeds hetzelfde blijft zeggen? Op zijn minst dwangneurotisch. De waanzin lokt je wel ver mee. Kan natuurlijk ook dat je een soort moraalridder bent van de geestelijke gezondheidszorg der Nederlandse Staat. Kan allemaal.
Van mij mag je wel de term krankzinnig blijven gebruiken hoor. Vind het wel een zekere nostalgie uitstralen. Ik toonde met mijn opmerking alleen maar aan dat de inhoud natuurlijk zo folkloristisch is als maar kan. Of je nu je terminologie aanpast aan wat meer modern taalgebruik doet inhoudelijk natuurlijk niet af van de waanzinnigheid daarvan. Het grappige ervan is dat in culturen waarop de "rationele instelling" van het Westen nog geen vat gekregen heeft, de geesteszieken religieus worden genterpreteerd. Bij jou is dat eigenlijk niet anders want je zegt dat religie geestelijk gestoord is. Een zelfde soort folkloristische waardering krijg ik daar bij. Bedankt. We geraken steeds dichter bij, met wel gebrekkig onvermogen, poging profetieen te verklaren en zien dit in profane woorden gevat, maar eigenlijk zeg je wat het is. Leuk. De vraag is of dit een soort incident is of een Westerse tic. Ik houd gezien het dwangmatige karakter nog op het eerste.

Maar goed. Je wilt natuurlijk een antwoord. Laat die nu al tig keer zijn gegeven. Nee... eigenlijk wil je geen antwoord. Je 'Diagnose" is al gesteld. En toch vraag je mijn instemming of dat goed is? Raar. Maar laat ik daar nou totaal geen moeite mee hebben.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,

Met:




> Beslist NIET waar. Ik heb uiterst respect voor andersgelovigen en you do the same!


reageerde ik op :




> Was het nu maar zo dat deze lieden hun op een antiek hokuspokusboek gebaseerde ideen netjes binnenskamers lieten... Nee, alles en iedereen moet er aan geloven.


Maar ik begrijp nu dat jij met die zin bedoelt de islamitische creationisten, terwijl ik die zin uitlegde als handelend over de moslims.

Ook voor de ET aanhangers heb ik respect, immers ik heb er geen problemen mee dat deze in scholen wordt onderwezen, en ik zie het ene inherent aan het andere. Ik ben het alleen niet met de ET eens.

Inderdaad zijn er christenen die de ET aanhangen, maar die nemen dan de bijbel niet letterlijk, want het is in tegenspraak met genesis, ik denk dat die (ET Christenen) verhoudingsgewijs meer voorkomen in NL dan in Amerika, God weet het.

De meeste moslims zijn inderdaad creationisten, maar oude aarde/nieuwe aarde is nog een punt. Volgens islamitische geleerden kunnen de scheppingsdagen 24 uur betekenen maar ook meer.

De fossielen en geologie heb je nog van mij te goed.

Wat betreft de bacterien daar heb ik inmiddels meerdere malen uitgebreid op gereageerd.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Dan jouw probleem, wat ik niet begrijp. Hoezo binnenskamers? Kom jij ook op hindoe sites klagen dat hare krsna's op straat chanten? Religie is nooit een probleem geweest in NL tot voor kort.




Ik ben benieuwd wat je nu bedoelt Charles. Te meer daar ik hier gewoon op internet zit, ik kan ook vanuit Canada hier schrijven zoals je wel weet. Dus ik begrijp niet wat je bedoelt, heb je een probleem met ons hier op Maroc.nl = internet, of met moslims in Nederland?
Wat bedoel je?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Ik ben het alleen niet met de ET eens.<...>


Je bent het niet met de ET eens omdat die niet strookt met je antieke hokuspokusboek. Daar heb ik niet eens bezwaar tegen. Het wordt dubieus wanneer de relifascisten zich gaan bedienen van wetenschappelijk jargon om hun pseudowetenschap te verkopen en propaganda inzetten om de ET zwart te maken. Deze propaganda bestaat overwegend uit insinuaties en ronduit smerige lasterpraatjes die de geloofwaardigheid van de "dragers" van de ET en Darwin zelf moeten ondergraven. Een voorbeeld: de ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen. 
De relifascisten willen vrije wetenschapsbehoefening onderwerpen aan wat in hun als superieur beschouwde relifascistenhandboek allemaal bij elkaar is gefabuleerd. Elk middel achten zij daarbij toegestaan.

Reageer eens inhoudelijk op onderstaande. 

Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in :maf:  De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen :maf:  
Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt door wetenschappers omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Geloof of ongeloof, god of geen god speelt geen rol in deze.

Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie (http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55):



> *Evolutie* is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Je weerlegt noch weerspreekt het door mij gestelde. Dat dus blijft staan. Ik zal evenwel "krankzinnig" vervangen door "psychisch gestoord", dit gezien je aversie tav. eerstgenoemde kwalificatie.
> 
> Jij denkt dat mieren in staat zijn tot het formuleren en begrijpen van een zin als 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Dientengevolge denk je dat mieren minstens zo intelligent zijn als mensen, want voor het produceren van zo'n zin is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk.
> Dan ben je psychisch gestoord; iemand die denkt dat mieren net zo intelligent zijn ls en misschien zelfs intelligenter dn mensen, lijdt aan waandenkbeelden.
> Kan ik nu concluderen dat het opvatten van de koran als letterlijk te nemen waarheid onvermijdelijk samengaat met psychische gestoordheid? Min of meer een open vraag.
> 
> ...


Snowwhite stelde nauwelijks iets, behalve dat de koran Waar is, dus ook de passage met de babbelende mier. Ik heb genoegzaam aangetoond dat de passage niet waar kan zijn, tenminste niet in de zin van waargebeurd. Van haar verder geen levensteken vernomen tav. dit specifieke onderwerp.



> <...>Je raaskalkt alleen maar door omdat je nog steeds niet hebt begrepen dat geloof een heel ander discipline is dan biologie.<...>


Geen geraaskal mijnerzijds. De mier deed een bepaalde mededeling. Je zou god daarin een rol kunnen toebedelen, dan wordt het inderdaad een geloofskwestie. Een mier kan echter niet in staat worden geacht tot zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.

----------


## ronald

> Snowwhite stelde nauwelijks iets, behalve dat de koran Waar is, dus ook de passage met de babbelende mier. Ik heb genoegzaam aangetoond dat de passage niet waar kan zijn, tenminste niet in de zin van waargebeurd. Van haar verder geen levensteken vernomen tav. dit specifieke onderwerp.
> 
> Geen geraaskal mijnerzijds. De mier deed een bepaalde mededeling. Je zou god daarin een rol kunnen toebedelen, dan wordt het inderdaad een geloofskwestie. Een mier kan echter niet in staat worden geacht tot zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.


Leuter niet. Dat heb je niet aangetoond. Je gelooft in je eigen argumenten en dat is je goed recht maar verder zegt het niets en zeker niet iets over een geloofskwestie. Taalfilosofisch zit je er gewoon faliekant naast. Je gebruikt dezelfde termen uit twee disciplines en mix ze door elkaar. Ook een aanwijzing van je verwrongen kijk op Gdsdienst en Wetenschap. "Warmte" in de discussie met een sexuoloog heeft een totaal andere inhoud dan "warmte" in een discussie met een natuurkundige. En dan hebben we het niet eens over een grotere tegenstelling van twee andere disciplines. Als dat geen raaskallen is dan moet je ook dit woord beter definieren en niet weer je eigen interpretatie eraan plakken. Wanneer een of andere gelovige meldt dat de wereld plat is omdat er over de vier hoeken van de aarde wordt gesproken dan zal jij dat waarschijnlijk afdoen als psychisch gestoord. Hetzelfde is nu het geval dat je op jezelf hebt afgeroepen psychisch gestoord te zijn omdat je naar de andere discipline vanuit je zelf zit te raaskallen. Maar door je geloof in je eigen gelijk zie je heel veel zaken niet dat is me wel duidelijk geworden. Wanneer Snowwhite iets brengt vanuit de Koran dan neem ik aan dat zij daarin gelooft en dus stelt zij dat. Net als ik stel Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid en dat deze twee verschillende disciplines zijn waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is. Jij raaskalt vanuit je eigen discipline er dwars overheen en je ziet jezelf ook nog eens "genoegzaam" gelijk hebben. Hoe waanzinniger kun je jezelf tonen?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Snowwhite stelde nauwelijks iets, behalve dat de koran Waar is, dus ook de passage met de babbelende mier. Ik heb genoegzaam aangetoond dat de passage niet waar kan zijn, tenminste niet in de zin van waargebeurd. Van haar verder geen levensteken vernomen tav. dit specifieke onderwerp.
> 
> Geen geraaskal mijnerzijds. De mier deed een bepaalde mededeling. Je zou god daarin een rol kunnen toebedelen, dan wordt het inderdaad een geloofskwestie. Een mier kan echter niet in staat worden geacht tot zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.
> 
> 
> Leuter niet. Dat heb je niet aangetoond. Je gelooft in je eigen argumenten en dat is je goed recht maar verder zegt het niets en zeker niet iets over een geloofskwestie. Taalfilosofisch zit je er gewoon faliekant naast. Je gebruikt dezelfde termen uit twee disciplines en mix ze door elkaar. Ook een aanwijzing van je verwrongen kijk op Gdsdienst en Wetenschap. "Warmte" in de discussie met een sexuoloog heeft een totaal andere inhoud dan "warmte" in een discussie met een natuurkundige. En dan hebben we het niet eens over een grotere tegenstelling van twee andere disciplines. Als dat geen raaskallen is dan moet je ook dit woord beter definieren en niet weer je eigen interpretatie eraan plakken. Wanneer een of andere gelovige meldt dat de wereld plat is omdat er over de vier hoeken van de aarde wordt gesproken dan zal jij dat waarschijnlijk afdoen als psychisch gestoord. Hetzelfde is nu het geval dat je op jezelf hebt afgeroepen psychisch gestoord te zijn omdat je naar de andere discipline vanuit je zelf zit te raaskallen. Maar door je geloof in je eigen gelijk zie je heel veel zaken niet dat is me wel duidelijk geworden. Wanneer Snowwhite iets brengt vanuit de Koran dan neem ik aan dat zij daarin gelooft en dus stelt zij dat. Net als ik stel Wetenschap handelt en formuleert met theorien en hypotheses terwijl de Bijbel handelt met absolute waarheid en dat deze twee verschillende disciplines zijn waar "verzoening" totaal niet op zijn plaats is. Jij raaskalt vanuit je eigen discipline er dwars overheen en je ziet jezelf ook nog eens "genoegzaam" gelijk hebben. Hoe waanzinniger kun je jezelf tonen?


In principe vind ik, geloof het of niet, dat je gelijk hebt vwb. de onverzoenbaarheid tussen door de wetenschap geleverde moderne inzichten en religie. Religie is, afgezien van de historisch juiste onderdelen van sommige heilige boeken, fabel, fictie en persoonlijke zingeving. 
Jij kunt je echt niet beroepen op een soort van immuniteit in deze, met je glasharde leugen dat je bezwaren tegen de ET worden ingegeven door zuivere wetenschappelijke scepsis, terwijl je de ET gewoonweg niet kunt velen omdat die niet te verenigen is met je persoonlijke hokuspokusboek. Verder heb je in een eerder stadium eens geprobeerd om mijn mierenstellinkje van tafel te vegen met moderne wetenschappelijke artikelen over de communicatieve vaardigheden van mieren. Toen ineens was wetenschap wel verenigbaar met religie?
Snowwhite en jij (iha.: creationisten die ik bij voorkeur als relifascisten betitel) bemoeien je vanuit religie met de moderne wetenschap, dan kun je er moeilijk bezwaar tegen hebben dat ik die beleefdheid retourneer door iets te zeggen over een bepaalde koranpassage vanuit moderne inzichten.

Je bent overigens in de war wanneer je _mij_ van raaskallen en leuteren beticht. Ziehier een authentieke proeve van ongeremd raaskallen: http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_80.html. Eens zien of er een realistischer conclusie aan de soera in kwestie verbonden kan worden. Ik denk van wel. Lees je mee?
Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.

----------


## ronald

> In principe vind ik, geloof het of niet, dat je gelijk hebt vwb. de onverzoenbaarheid tussen door de wetenschap geleverde moderne inzichten en religie. Religie is, afgezien van de historisch juiste onderdelen van sommige heilige boeken, fabel, fictie en persoonlijke zingeving. 
> Jij kunt je echt niet beroepen op een soort van immuniteit in deze, met je glasharde leugen dat je bezwaren tegen de ET worden ingegeven door zuivere wetenschappelijke scepsis, terwijl je de ET gewoonweg niet kunt velen omdat die niet te verenigen is met je persoonlijke hokuspokusboek. Verder heb je in een eerder stadium eens geprobeerd om mijn mierenstellinkje van tafel te vegen met moderne wetenschappelijke artikelen over de communicatieve vaardigheden van mieren. Toen ineens was wetenschap wel verenigbaar met religie?
> Snowwhite en jij (iha.: creationisten die ik bij voorkeur als relifascisten betitel) bemoeien je vanuit religie met de moderne wetenschap, dan kun je er moeilijk bezwaar tegen hebben dat ik die beleefdheid retourneer door iets te zeggen over een bepaalde koranpassage vanuit moderne inzichten.
> 
> Je bent overigens in de war wanneer je _mij_ van raaskallen en leuteren beticht. Ziehier een authentieke proeve van ongeremd raaskallen: http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_80.html. Eens zien of er een realistischer conclusie aan de soera in kwestie verbonden kan worden. Ik denk van wel. Lees je mee?
> Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.


Je vergat een optie: Gddelijk geachtte absolute waarheid.

De discussie over de ET heb ik zo langzamerhand wel gevoerd. Mijn standpunt is duidelijk en er bleek geen weerwoord dat hout sneed. Niet bekeken vanuit de Tora maar gebaseerd op wetenschapsfilosofische gronden. Kom nu niet aan met "mijn persoonlijke hocuspocus" want als er iets hocuspocus genoemd mag en kan worden binnen de discipline "Wetenschap" dan is het wel de ET. 
Jij beweerde iets "wetenschappelijk" over mieren en ik spreek jou in dezelfde discipline aan om wetenschappelijk bewijs te leveren. Je kunt mij niet wijs maken dat je vanuit de discipline "religie" redeneerde. Nog steeds snap je niet wat er aan de hand is. Wetenschap en religie blijven twee verschillende disciplines die jij graag door elkaar husselt. Nog een doodzonde trouwens.

Wanneer jij switch van de ene discipline naar de andere en dan weer eens terug dan bestempel ik dat als raaskallen of geleuter. Moet nu wel duidelijk zijn. Geen enkele indirecte link helpt je daar vanaf te komen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> De discussie over de ET heb ik zo langzamerhand wel gevoerd. Mijn standpunt is duidelijk en er bleek geen weerwoord dat hout sneed. Niet bekeken vanuit de Tora maar gebaseerd op wetenschapsfilosofische gronden.


 :petaf:  Een chotspe van koningsklasse.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles, een (detail) reactie voor jou, want ik heb weinig tijd vandaag, ik wil de keuken overhoop halen en schrobben:

Snowwhite is geen relifasciste,

Snowwhite is a groovy housewife

----------


## Rourchid

> Ja, dat snap ik. Ik begrijp alleen niet -en dat vroeg ik mij dus af, zonder antwoord te krijgen- waarom je zijn mening die jou toevallig wel uitkomt hier plakt als zijnde die van een zeer geleerde man.


Niet toevallig, de door mij geplaatste 'copy and paste' (met bronvermelding) is een reactie op de 'copy and paste' (zonder bronvermelding) van prikker naam.



> Maar niet zijn mening over god, welke op exact hetzelfde is gebaseerd: Rechtstreeks van god. Hij heeft een lijntje met god. Heel bijzonder. En die jij ook serieus neemt. Althans inzake ET. Waarom neem je dat lijntje niet helemaal serieus en bekeer je je tot de enige ware religie; het christendom? Of spoort die man niet helemaal volgens jou? is ie in de war? En de vraag is dus, hoe weet jij waar zijn vewarring precies zit? Heb jij bv. ook een lijntje met God, en heeft ie tegen jou gezegd dat Batten het net niet helemaal goed begrepen heeft. Wel wat betreft ET, maar niet dat het Allah was die tot hem sprak. En dat jezus niet zijn zoon is.


Midels neuro-lingustische analyse een psychologisch profiel formeren is niet relevant voor het onderwerp van de draad.



> Fascinerend. Geen idee wat je er mee wil zeggen, zoals gewoonlijk.


Het ongeschapen Woord rechtstreeks van Gd komend en de tekst behorende bij dhr. Batten's 'being born again' zijn twee van elkaar verschillende entiteiten.

N.B. 
Psalmen 19 (Heerlijkheid der hemelen en heerlijkheid der Schrift)
1 - Een psalm van David, voor den opperzangmeester.
_2 - De hemelen vertellen Gods eer, en het uitspansel verkondigt Zijner handen werk._
3 - De dag aan den dag stort overvloediglijk spraak uit, en de nacht aan den nacht toont wetenschap.
4 - Geen spraak, en geen woorden zijn er, waar hun stem niet wordt gehoord.
5 - Hun richtsnoer gaat uit over de ganse aarde, en hun redenen aan het einde der wereld; Hij heeft in dezelve een tent gesteld voor de zon.
6 - En die is als een bruidegom, uitgaande uit zijn slaapkamer; zij is vrolijk als een held, om het pad te lopen.
7 - Haar uitgang is van het einde des hemels, en haar omloop tot aan de einden deszelven; en niets is verborgen voor haar hitte.
8 - De wet des HEEREN is volmaakt, bekerende de ziel; de getuigenis des HEEREN is gewis, den slechten wijsheid gevende.
9 - De bevelen des HEEREN zijn recht, verblijdende het hart; het gebod des HEEREN is zuiver, verlichtende de ogen.
10 - De vreze des HEEREN is rein, bestaande tot in eeuwigheid, de rechten des HEEREN zijn waarheid, samen zijn zij rechtvaardig.
11 - Zij zijn begeerlijker dan goud, ja, dan veel fijn goud; en zoeter dan honig en honigzeem.
12 - Ook wordt Uw knecht door dezelve klaarlijk vermaand; in het houden van die is grote loon.
13 - Wie zou de afdwalingen verstaan? Reinig mij van de verborgene afdwalingen.
14 - Houd Uw knecht ook terug van trotsheden; laat ze niet over mij heersen; dan zal ik oprecht zijn en rein van grote overtreding.
15 - Laat de redenen mijns monds, en de overdenking mijns harten welbehagelijk zijn voor Uw aangezicht, o HEERE, mijn Rotssteen en mijn Verlosser!

----------


## Rourchid

> Net als irl. kan zich ook hier de noodzaak van een schone lei aandienen. Zelfs jij zult moeten toegeven dat je argumenten inmiddels als kut op dirk slaan.


Mijn feitelijke constatering (niet suggestie) is dat zowel (in jouw termninologie) 'hoogbegaafd zwakzinnigen' als 'modaal begaafd' zwakzinnigen een andere keuze dan jij maken inzake de interpretatie van S. 27:18.



> Nieuwe ronde, nieuwe prijzen.


Er zijn meerdere manieren om in je eigen staart te bijten?



> Ik interpreteer niet de *soera* waarin de babbelende mier figureert, maar stel alleen vast dat voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de aan de mier toegeschreven waarschuwing 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk is, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.


Het betreft hier een _aja_ en niet een _soera. :_ Je woordkeuze geeft aan dat je niet weet waaruit gekozen wordt.



> Je bent overigens in de war wanneer je _mij_ van raaskallen en leuteren beticht. Ziehier een authentieke proeve van ongeremd raaskallen: http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_80.html. Eens zien of er een realistischer conclusie aan de soera in kwestie verbonden kan worden. Ik denk van wel. *Lees je mee?*



Nee.
De link waar jij naar verwijst is een danken van Allah SWT voor wetenschap (c.q. esthetische epistemologie) en geenszins - zoals jij suggereert te doen, een wetenschappelijk postuleren (c.q. wetenschappelijke epistemologie).



> Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.


Het - volgens jouw gedragswetenschappelijke conclusie nav. jouw interpretatie van S. 27:18, toenkenbaar zijn van het predikaat psychisch gestoord, heeft Soelaimaan (vzmh) als subject van coherentisme binnen het raamwerk van het merendeel van degenen die een andere [contextualiserende] keuze maken dan jij inzake de interpretatie van S. 27:18.
S. 27:19 schrijft immers dat Soelaimaan (vzmh) glimacht vanwege 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' 
Zodoende postuleer jij  binnen het raamwerk van het merendeel van degenen die een andere [contextualiserende] keuze maken dan jij inzake de interpretatie van S. 27:18, dat Soelaimaan (vzmh) psychisch gestoord is en meer is het inhoudelijk niet mbt. wat jij hebt te melden over S. 27:18.

----------


## Tomas

Nou, nou. Aan het taalgebruik van rourchild te zien wordt ie wel steeds nerveuzer. Het aantal onzinnig toegepaste moeilijke woorden per vierkante centimeter is nu wel extreem groot. Charlus, er zijn grenzen aan mentaal martelen.

----------


## Rourchid

> Nou, nou. Aan het taalgebruik van rourchild te zien wordt ie wel steeds nerveuzer.


Jouw 'neurolingustische analyse van mijn gemoedstoestand' is niet relevant voor het onderwerp van de draad.



> Het aantal onzinnig toegepaste moeilijke woorden per vierkante centimeter is nu wel extreem groot.


Dit is een subjectieve bewering ter onderbouwing achteraf van de conclusie gesteld nav. de reeds eerder opgemelde, door jouw gemaakte 'neurolingustische analyse van mijn gemoedstoestand'.



> Charlus, er zijn grenzen aan mentaal martelen.


Zoals de waard is, vertrouwt hij zijn gasten.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Mozart Laudate Dominum, uit: Vesperae solennes de confessore, KV. 339_
> _Johannes Brahms - Violin Concerto, Op.77 II Adagio_
> _Christoph Willibald von Gluck: Orpheus und Euridike. 18. Reigen seliger Geister._


Moge je nog vele jaren deze muziek tot je nemen.



> Het hindert mij niet in het minst, over aardlagen, mieren en melkwegen te denken zoals mijn verstand mij leert.
> Volgens jouw boek zal ik daarvoor in eeuwigheid branden; daar moet jij mee leven, niet ik.


Met inbegrip van het wegen van jouw zelfaanklacht (in de quote), zie ik de Koran niet als het bewijs dat jij eeuwig zult gaan branden in de Hel.



> Een chotspe van koningsklasse.


Het boek _Ironie, contingentie en solidariteit_ van Richard R. Rorty biedt de mogelijkheid kennis te nemen van een filosofisch concept dat breekt met de traditie van door theologie aangestuurde filosofie.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ziehier een authentieke proeve van ongeremd raaskallen: http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/mathematical_03.html. .






> 19: AN EXTRAORDINARY NUMBER
> 
> The number 19 is the total of the numbers 9 and 10 to the power of 1. The difference between the numbers 9 and 10 to the power of 2 is again 19.


17: AN EXTRAORDINARY NUMBER

The number 17 is the total of the numbers 8 and 9 to the power of 1. The 
difference between the numbers 8 and 9 to the power of 2 is again 17

15: AN EXTRAORDINARY NUMBER

The number 15 is the total of the numbers 7 and 8 to the power of 1. The 
difference between the numbers 7 and 8 to the power of 2 is again 15

13: AN EXTRAORDINARY NUMBER

The number 13 is the total of the numbers 6 and 7 to the power of 1. The difference between the numbers 6 and 7 to the power of 2 is again 13


11: AN EXTRAORDINARY NUMBER.....

21: AN EXTRAORDINARY NUMBER.....

23: AN EXTRAORDINARY NUMBER.....



De wonderen van de Koran zijn eindeloos..

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Je vergat een optie: Gddelijk geachtte absolute waarheid.<...>


De passage met de babbelende mier kan onmogelijk opgevat worden als absolute waarheid. Even verderop zal ik uitleggen waarom.



> <...>Jij beweerde iets "wetenschappelijk" over mieren en ik spreek jou in dezelfde discipline aan om wetenschappelijk bewijs te leveren. Je kunt mij niet wijs maken dat je vanuit de discipline "religie" redeneerde. Nog steeds snap je niet wat er aan de hand is. Wetenschap en religie blijven twee verschillende disciplines die jij graag door elkaar husselt. Nog een doodzonde trouwens.
> 
> Wanneer jij switch van de ene discipline naar de andere en dan weer eens terug dan bestempel ik dat als raaskallen of geleuter. Moet nu wel duidelijk zijn. Geen enkele indirecte link helpt je daar vanaf te komen.


In een eerder stadium heb je al eens geprobeerd om mijn mierenstellinkje van tafel te vegen met moderne wetenschappelijke artikelen over de communicatieve vaardigheden van mieren. Toen ineens was wetenschap wel verenigbaar met religie? Iig. zette die taktiek geen zoden aan de dijk, zodat nu alleen nog maar je mantra "wetenschap is onverenigbaar met religie" rest. De grap is juist dat jij wetenschap erbij haalde, ik niet. Wat een waanzin dat ik een kanon als de wetenschap zou moeten inzetten, alleen om te schieten op de mug van het waandenkbeeld dat een mier in staat zou zijn de betreffende waarschuwing te formuleren en te begrijpen. Er zijn ook nog gezond verstand en vanzelfsprekendheden. 
Had Sulayman volgens de koran mieren aangetroffen die geheel uit eigen inititatief al sinaasappelen jonglerend op eenwielers de Ilias onderling bespraken, dan zou dat tafereeltje evenzeer onzinnig zijn als dat van een mier die 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar zijn soortgenoten communiceert. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De betreffende koranpassage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.

----------


## Charlus

> De discussie over de ET heb ik zo langzamerhand wel gevoerd. Mijn standpunt is duidelijk en er bleek geen weerwoord dat hout sneed. Niet bekeken vanuit de Tora maar gebaseerd op wetenschapsfilosofische gronden. Kom nu niet aan met "mijn persoonlijke hocuspocus" want als er iets hocuspocus genoemd mag en kan worden binnen de discipline "Wetenschap" dan is het wel de ET.


Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in :maf:  De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen :maf:  
Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt door wetenschappers omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Geloof of ongeloof, god of geen god speelt geen rol in deze.

Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie (http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55):



> *Evolutie* is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.

----------


## Charlus

> ik wil de keuken overhoop halen en schrobben


Reageer eens adequaat op onderstaande. 

Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in :maf:  De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen :maf:  
Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt door wetenschappers omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Geloof of ongeloof, god of geen god speelt geen rol in deze.

Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie (http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55):



> *Evolutie* is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.

----------


## IbnRushd

> We hebben een boek. In dat boek staat dat een mier 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar haar soortgenoten communiceert. Voor het afgeven en begrijpen van de waarschuwing is minimaal menselijke intelligentie nodig en om die reden kan de zin niet afkomstig kan zijn van een mier. Dat wij niet tot in diepste detail bekend zijn met de wijze waarop mieren communiceren, doet daar niets aan af.
> Een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is dus niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Geen waarheid, tenminste niet in de zin van waargebeurd.
> 
> Jij stelt nu dat allah de betreffende mieren tijdelijk met menselijke intelligentie heeft begiftigd zodat ze de waarschuwing in kwestie konden communiceren en begrijpen. Allah de kosmische poetsenbakker.
> Ik heb mijn twijfels. Om te beginnen verbaasde Salomon de Wijze (!) zich niet over de waarschuwing, terwijl hij toch versteld had moeten staan van mieren met menselijke intelligentie.


Jij weet helemaal niet _hoe_ de desbetreffende mier met de mieren communiceerde. Een herdershond heeft toch ook geen 'menselijke' intelligentie o.i.d., om de kudde schapen te drijven en te hoeden. Kennelijk kan de herdershond zonder een volle zin uit te spreken zijn zin alsnog krijgen.

De rest van je tekst is vanzelfsprekend. Ik heb je al eerder aangegeven dat de Koran geopenbaard is voor o.m. de mensen. De taal die er in staat is menselijk te begrijpen en er staat dus niet een uitvoerige explicatie van hoe de mier in kwestie zijn mieren waarschuwde. En er bestaan wel meer verzen die je dwingen om metaforisch te interpreteren.

Ik snap gewoon niet dat je bijna elke keer dat onderwerp erbij haalt. Heb je twijfels over je eigen conclusie van het desbetreffende vers?

----------


## Charlus

> <...>
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ik interpreteer niet de soera waarin de babbelende mier figureert, maar stel alleen vast dat voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de aan de mier toegeschreven waarschuwing 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk is, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.
> ...


Hoewel trivialer commentaar nauwelijks denkbaar is, zal ik de term "soera" niet langer gebruiken in dit verband. Even zien.
_Ik interpreteer niet de koranpassage waarin de babbelende mier figureert, maar stel alleen vast dat voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de aan de mier toegeschreven waarschuwing 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk is, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing._
Bovenstaande uiteenzetting is mi. in gelijke mate onweerleegbaar als de versie met "soera". Elegant in zijn eenvoud. Misschien geen Absolute Waarheid, maar wel een waarheid als een koe.



> <...>Het - volgens jouw ‘gedragswetenschappelijke conclusie’ nav. jouw ‘interpretatie’ van S. 27:18, toenkenbaar zijn van het predikaat ‘psychisch gestoord’, heeft Soelaimaan (vzmh) als subject van coherentisme binnen het raamwerk van het merendeel van degenen die een andere [contextualiserende] keuze maken dan jij inzake de interpretatie van S. 27:18.
> S. 27:19 schrijft immers dat Soelaimaan (vzmh) glimacht vanwege 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' 
> Zodoende postuleer jij – binnen het raamwerk van het merendeel van degenen die een andere [contextualiserende] keuze maken dan jij inzake de interpretatie van S. 27:18, dat Soelaimaan (vzmh) ‘psychisch gestoord’ is en meer is het inhoudelijk niet mbt. wat jij hebt te melden over S. 27:18.


Potver. Zoals Tomas al opmerkte een indrukwekkende moeilijkewoordendichtheid. Ik maak geen contextualiserende keuze, evenmin waag ik mij aan een interpretatie. Over Sulayman noch 's mans geestelijke gesteldheid doe ik uitspraken, in weerwil van wat jij hierboven beweert.
Wat stel ik wel? Heel eenvoudig en zonder de noodzaak van moeilijke woorden zoals je ziet: een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht zelfstandig 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' te formuleren en te begrijpen. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst waarin voornoemde waarschuwing wordt toegeschreven aan een mier, is niet mogelijk. De betreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.

----------


## ronald

> De passage met de babbelende mier kan onmogelijk opgevat worden als absolute waarheid. Even verderop zal ik uitleggen waarom.
> 
> In een eerder stadium heb je al eens geprobeerd om mijn mierenstellinkje van tafel te vegen met moderne wetenschappelijke artikelen over de communicatieve vaardigheden van mieren. Toen ineens was wetenschap wel verenigbaar met religie? Iig. zette die taktiek geen zoden aan de dijk, zodat nu alleen nog maar je mantra "wetenschap is onverenigbaar met religie" rest. De grap is juist dat jij wetenschap erbij haalde, ik niet. Wat een waanzin dat ik een kanon als de wetenschap zou moeten inzetten, alleen om te schieten op de mug van het waandenkbeeld dat een mier in staat zou zijn de betreffende waarschuwing te formuleren en te begrijpen. Er zijn ook nog gezond verstand en vanzelfsprekendheden. 
> Had Sulayman volgens de koran mieren aangetroffen die geheel uit eigen inititatief al sinaasappelen jonglerend op eenwielers de Ilias onderling bespraken, dan zou dat tafereeltje evenzeer onzinnig zijn als dat van een mier die 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar zijn soortgenoten communiceert. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
> Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De betreffende koranpassage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.


Heb je het nu wel of niet over absolute waarheid vanuit de geloofsdiscipline? Vanuit welke discipline redeneer je nou?
Of moet ik weer constateren gewoon vanuit jezelf? Indien zo, laat dan maar.

Jij kwam met biologische kennis over wat een mier allemaal net kan. Ik vroeg je daarom om wetenschappelijk bewijs. Waar had ik anders naar moeten vragen? Religieus bewijs? Vanuit die discipline redeneer je helemaal niet. En dus kwam er geen bewijs. Zeker geen wetenschappelijk waar ik om vroeg. Je kunt dus uiteindelijk niets wetenschappelijk over een mier zeggen. Niet wat het kan en logischerwijs ook niet wat het niet kan. In dat geval sprak ik jou aan vanuit een wetenschappelijk oogpunt. Niks religieus. Dat denk jij maar steeds. Logisch dat het geen zoden aan de dijk zette. Maar ik constateerde al dat het een groot gehusselde eigen fabricage is tenslotte. Ook al zou je een kanon erbij halen een mier blijk je in geen enkel opzicht, ook niet met je gezond verstand, te kunnen raken. Je acht te veel merk ik. Bewijs? Je gezond verstand? Toe nou, daar kom je niet mee weg. Biologisch wetenschappelijk bewijs wat een mier allemaal niet kan. Over een hoger intelligentie betreffende de drie levensvatbare aspecten hoor ik je niet en de plaat blijft afdraaien op algemeen "menselijke intelligentie". Bovendien, en dit blijft maar onduidelijk gehussel: je blijft de doodzonde begaan...uit welke discipline spreek je eigenlijk?

----------


## ronald

> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen 
> Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.
> Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
> Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:
> 
> De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt door wetenschappers omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Geloof of ongeloof, god of geen god speelt geen rol in deze.
> 
> Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie (http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55):
> ...


Je argument "Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren." is gebaseerd op een misleiding, enwel de grootste van de ET: wetenschappelijk research en technieken gebruiken om een mamoetgrote hypothese erdoor te drukken. En dan en passant even allerlei wetenschapper letterlijk achter het karretje ET-lompen laten meetippelen. 

Je begaat btw weer je doodzonde. Praat eens vanuit n discipline. Geen wonder dat je in het moderne ET-spookje gelooft. En gehusseld verhaal.
Btw dat "evolutie de oorzaak van de resistentie" zou zijn, hoef je niet meteen de hele sprookjesachtige ET-hypothese doorheen te drammen. Nogmaals: Mamoetgrote fantasie.

----------


## 1973Tanger

> Je argument "Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren." is gebaseerd op een misleiding, enwel de grootste van de ET: wetenschappelijke methoden gebruiken om een mamoetgrote hypothese erdoor te drukken. En dan en passant even allerlei wetenschapper letterlijk achter het karretje ET-lompen laten meetippelen. 
> 
> Je begaat btw weer je doodzonde. Praat eens vanuit n discipline. Geen wonder dat je in het moderne ET-spookje gelooft. En gehusseld verhaal.
> Btw dat "evolutie de oorzaak van de resistentie" zou zijn, hoef je niet meteen de hele sprookjesachtige ET-hypothese doorheen te drammen. Nogmaals: Mamoetgrote fantasie.



Is hij nou hier weer bezig met zijn obsessie Ronald. Tjonge jonge zeg. Denk dat hij aan gedwongen opname toe is?

----------


## ronald

> Is hij nou hier weer bezig met zijn obsessie Ronald. Tjonge jonge zeg. Denk dat hij aan gedwongen opname toe is?


Ik had al een of andere dwangneurose geconstateerd.... Maar ik weet nu waar het hem in zit: mixing of the species.

----------


## 1973Tanger

> Ik had al een of andere dwangneurose geconstateerd.... Maar ik weet nu waar het hem in zit: mixing the species.



Is me opgevallen dat hij eindelijk dat vers uit zijn onderschrift vandaan heeft gehaald. Denk dat de behandeling al in volle gang is.

----------


## 1973Tanger

> Ik had al een of andere dwangneurose geconstateerd.... Maar ik weet nu waar het hem in zit: mixing the species.


En in alle debieligheid op een stokje heeft hij daarvoor in de plaats een japanse uitdrukking geplaatst. De arme man is de weg volledig kwijt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charles,




> Reageer eens adequaat op onderstaande:





> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen i.
> Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.


1 wetenschap is nooit objectief. Aan de intentie van de wetenschapper wordt getwijfeld

2 wetenschap is nooit compleet want de bovennatuurlijke verschijnselen zijn niet te verklaren

3 wetenschap kost geld en daarmee komt per definitie de wetenschap in handen van de elite die daarmee de massa kan bespelen 

4 wetenschap hangt af van het propaganda mechanisme, en wie de media in handen heeft, heeft dus een voorsprong in het herhalen en hersenspoelen van de massa.

NEUTRALITEIT BESTAAT DUS NIET.

FEITEN worden GEPRESENTEERD en vooral GEPROPAGANDEERD door de elite. De wetenschapper die geen kruiwagens heeft of die niet die conclusie trekt die de elite wil wordt gewoon naar achter geschoven.

Voorbeelden van "the dictatorship of science" geef je zelf : 



> Het artikel is geen voorbeeld van eerlijke wetenschapspraktijk maar alleen een poging om met wat krompraat aan te tonen dat het bij het verkeerde eind hebben. *Het kan onmogelijk serieus genomen worden.*





> Je mag teksten uit een 7e eeuws boekwerk waarin de wereld wordt verklaard best als de letterlijke waarheid opvatten, maar je wordt dan in een moderne maatschappij *niet beschouwd als een serieus te nemen gesprekspartner* op het gebied van de wetenschap. Andere gebieden laat ik dan nog onbesproken.


 
Kijk ook hier:


http://christiananswers.net/q-aiia/aiia-scientists.html


En uiteraard naar de titel van de topic.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Reageer eens adequaat op onderstaande:





> Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie (http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55):





> Evolutie is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> 
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


 
De vraag is of deze mutaties positief of negatief zijn. Negatieve mutaties namelijk kunnen als neveneffect hebben dat het resistent wordt tegen antibiotica. 

Ook kan het voorkomen dat de antibiotica voornamelijk de niet resistente bacterien dood en dat zich de resistente bacterien DIE ALTIJD AL AANWEZIG WAREN in een razend tempo vermenigvuldigen.


_De variatie die we observeren in organismen is het resultaat van genetische elementen die al in het genoom aanwezig zijn._In de veertiger jaren van de vorige eeuw, nu zo'n 60 jaar geleden, deden twee microbiologen, Salvador Luria en Max Delbrck, een serie experimenten om aan te tonen dat mutaties niet worden geinduceerd door de omgeving. Hiertoe cultiveerden ze een stam _E.coli_ bacterien (de normale darm-bacterie), die ze daarna blootstelden aan een lethale selectiedruk: het bacterie virus T1. Dit virus doodt niet-resistente cellen direct en de enige bacterien die zullen overleven zijn bacterien die een resistentie hadden ontwikkeld gedurende de cultivatie (want de oorsponkelijke stam had de resistentie niet). 


Luria and Delbrck analyseerden de data m.b.t. de overlevers en concludeerden dat de resistentie mutaties een random fenomeen zijn. De Luria-Delbrck (L-D) experimenten zijn sindsdien steeds maar weer aangehaald door de evolutionisten dat alle mutaties at random optreden. Ze zijn steeds weer gebruikt (beter is: misbruikt) om te demonstreren dat alle mutaties onvoorspelbaar zijn en niet door de omgeving geinduceerd. Deze interpretatie van de L-D experimenten werd een van de centrale dogmas van de neo-darwinistische filosofie. Maar wat laten de L-D experimenten eigenlijk echt zien?De L-D experimenten toonden dat n bepaald type variatie  namelijk mutaties die T1 virus-resistentie bewerken  niet door het virus of de omgeving werd beinvloed. De variatie (resistentie) was al in de populatie bacterien aanwezig want anders zouden er geen overlevers zijn geweest. De L-D experimenten lieten helemaal niets zien aangaande het karakter van deze mutaties. De L-D experimenten zeiden bijvoorbeeld helemaal niets over de plaats waar de mutaties waren opgetreden. Welke genen waren erbij betrokken? Hoe waren de mutaties daarin terecht gebkomen? De L-D experimenten lieten ook niet zien of het punt-mutaties waren, dan wel van inversies of gewoon verlies van genetische informatie. Tevens lieten ze niet zien of er misschien sprake was van duplicaties en/of transposities van reeds bestaande genetische elementen, d.w.z een ordinaire herrangschikking van het bacteriele chromosoom. De L-D experimenten waren gewoon een grote _"black box"._ 

We zijn nu zestig jaar verder en de _black box_ is geopend. Wat er in zat was een grote verrassing voor de evolutionisten: Bacteriele chromosomen induceren de variatie van binnenuit! De chromosomen hebben allerlei mechanismen die stukjes DNA dupliceren, deleteren en transposeren. Op die manier worden genen geactiveerd of geinactiveerd en variatie geinduceerd. De geopende black box laat zien dat bacteriele chromosomen in een constante staat van herrangschikking zijn. Er is altijd wel een bacterie in een populatie die zo overleeft. Er evolueert helemaal geen nieuw organisme, er onstaat voortdurend variatie binnen het multipurpose genoom. 


Hetzelfde geldt voor de genomene van hogere organismen. Ze induceren de variatie zelf door duplicatie en transpositie van VIGEs (variation inducing genetic elements). Het moet nog even vermeld dat de evolutionisten deze VIGEs interpreteren als verworven oeroude virussen (HERVs). Het is natuurlijk andersom: Virussen hebben hun oorsprong in VIGEs. 


Honderden jaren (ingevroren) oude bacteria, vertonen resistentie tegen antibiotica die pas sinds enige decennia op grote schaal worden toegepast, hieruit blijkt dat de eigenschappen voor resistentie al aanwezig zijn. 


De vraag is of hier sprake is van nieuwe informatie, of herrangschikken van de informatie. Het proefschrift van NWO zegt helemaal niets, behalve het noemen van EVOLUTIE en het noemen van "verandering in DNA", zonder enige specificatie.Resistentie tegen antibiotica kan doordat er wel een mutatie plaats vindt, maar negatief. Bijvoorbeeld door mutatie is de "pomp" stuk. Daardoor laat het geen antibiotica binnen, wat als 'positief' resultaat heeft, resistentie, maar in feite een negatieve mutatie impliceert, want de pomp is stuk.(Resistente) bacterin kunnen onderling genetische informatie uitwisselen via plasmides.  


Voor alsnog is er geen enkel bewijs dat een mens door mutaties en natuurlijke selectie, vanuit eencellige is ontstaan.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Reageer eens adequaat op onderstaande:


 




> Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
> Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:
> 
> 
> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen. De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt door wetenschappers omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Geloof of ongeloof, god of geen god speelt geen rol in deze.




De microfossielen en het vinden van olie.

Na dat duizenden bronnen waren aangeboord werd het duidelijk dat bepaalde microfossielen zich in bepaalde lagen bevonden. Deze microfossielen worden index fossielen genoemd. 

Foraminifera





Van boven naar beneden, haynesina orbiculare, cibicides robersonianus en elhidium excavatum. 

Ze zijn zo groot als een zandkorreltje.

De volgorde van de microfossielen kunnen een indicatie geven, waar olie te vinden is. 
Soms worden sommige fossielen niet gevonden onder andere door plaatselijke omstandigheden of kunnen *eerder in de geologische tijdschaal voorkomen*.

Palynomorphs



Om de temperatuur te bepalen van sedimenten wordt gebruik gemaakt van zogenaamde palynomorfen. Deze worden namelijk donkerder door verhitting. Om olie te vinden is dit van belang, want hitte is nodig geweest om van vergane organismen olie en gas te maken.

Wat heeft dit alles met de evolutie te maken? Niks.

We hebben al eerder kunnen lezen dat door plaatselijke omstandigheden microfossielen eerder of later kunnen voorkomen in de zogenaamde geologische tijdschaal. Bovendien is de geologische tijdschaal omver geworpen door de zogeheten "levende fossielen".

Het bestaan van fossielen en/of microfossielen wordt door geen enkele creationist ontkent.

In geen enkel opzicht, is het vinden van olie door middel van Foraminifera een bewijs dat een mens geevolueerd is van een eencellige. Er vinden geen spontane evolutieproccessen ten tijde van de proefboringen plaats. 

Conclusie: het vinden van microfossielen kan helpen bij het opsporen van olie, maar bewijst geenszins evolutie van eencelligen tot mens.

----------


## Snowwhite

> De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.


  
Het fossielenarchief verwerpt de evolutie
Volgens de evolutietheorie stamt iedere levende soort van een voorafgaande af. De soorten die voorheen bestaan hebben zijn in de loop der tijden in iets anders veranderd en alle soorten zijn op deze manier ontstaan. Volgens de theorie verliep dit proces geleidelijk gedurende miljoenen jaren.

Als dit het geval was, *dan zouden er ontelbare soorten bestaan moeten hebben die een overgang kenmerken* en die zouden lang in deze overgangsperiode geleefd hebben.

Bijvoorbeeld, er zouden in het verleden sommige half-vis/half-reptielen geleefd hebben, die bepaalde trekken van reptielen gehad moeten hebben naast die van de vis die ze reeds hadden. Of er zouden sommige reptiel-vogels bestaan moeten hebben, die wat trekken van een vogel moesten krijgen naast de eigenschappen van de reptielen die ze al hadden. 


Als dit soort dieren echt bestaan hebben, dan zouden daar miljoenen of zelfs miljarden van moeten zijn in aantal en in variteit. En wat nog belangrijker is, is dat de overblijfselen van deze dieren in het fossielenarchief aanwezig zouden moeten zijn. Het aantal van deze overgangsvormen zou zelfs groter moeten zijn dan het aantal dierlijke soorten van tegenwoordig en hun overblijfselen zouden over de hele wereld gevonden moeten worden. 


Ondanks grote inspanning is tot nu toe nog nooit een tussenvorm ontdekt. Alle fossielen die in opgravingen naar boven zijn gekomen, toonden dat het leven is plotseling op de aarde gekomen en in een volledige vorm. 


Deze gaten in het fossielenarchief kunnen niet verklaard worden door te zeggen, dat de betreffende fossielen nog niet gevonden zijn, maar dat dat wel op een bepaalde dag zal gebeuren. 


Als de lagen van de aarde en het fossielenarchief bestudeerd worden, dan kan men zien, dat alle levende organismen tegelijk verschenen. De oudste laag van de aarde waarin fossielen van levende wezen gevonden worden, is die van het Cambrium, dat een geschatte ouderdom van 500-550 miljoen jaar heeft.


De levende wezens die in de laag gevonden worden die tot het Cambrium behoorde, verschenen opeens in het fossielenarchief - er zijn geen voorouders die eerder bestonden. De fossielen die in de rotsen van het Cambrium gevonden zijn, zijn van slakken, trilobieten, sponzen, aardwormen, kwallen, zee-egels en andere ingewikkelde ongewervelden. Dit omvangrijke mozaek van levende wezens vormde zo'n groot aantal ingewikkelde levensvormen, die zo plotseling verschenen, dat deze wonderlijke gebeurtenis in de geologische literatuur wordt aangeduid met de 'Explosie van het Cambrium'.


_De meeste levensvormen die in deze laag worden aangetroffen, hebben ingewikkelde systemen zoals ogen, kieuwen, circulatiesystemen en vergaande fysiologische structuren die niet verschillen van hun moderne tegenhangers. Bijvoorbeeld de dubbele-lens-gecombineerde oogstructuur van de trilobieten is een wonder van ontwerp_


Deze hoogontwikkelde ongewervelde dieren verschenen opeens en volledig, zonder enige verbinding of enige tussenvorm tussen hen en de eencellige organismen, die de enige levensvorm op aarde vr hen waren.


Het oog van de trilobiet


De trilobieten die opeens in het Cambrium verschenen hebben een bijzonder ingewikkelde oogstructuur. Zij bevatten miljoenen honingraatachtige kleine onderdelen en hebben een systeem van dubbele lenzen. Dit oog verscheen 530 miljoen jaar geleden in een perfecte staat. 


Maar verder heeft de honingraatstructuur van het oog van de trilobieten het tot de huidige dag uitgehouden, zonder maar de geringste verandering te ondergaan. Sommige insecten zoals bijen en libelles hebben dezelfde oogstructuur als de trilobieten. 


Conclusie: De evolutietheorie was een theorie, is een theorie en zal ook altijd een theorie blijven.

Zie ook http://www.harunyahya.com/nl/sectie/...utieleer06.php

Allah yehdiek 
Snowwhite

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Baron,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 wetenschap is nooit objectief. Aan de intentie van de wetenschapper wordt getwijfeld
> 
> 2 wetenschap is nooit compleet want de bovennatuurlijke verschijnselen zijn niet te verklaren
> 
> ...


Op 6 juni 2012 vindt een Venus-passage plaats. Door meting van de parallax (schijnbare verschuiving bij observatie vanuit verschillende voldoende ver uiteengelegen meetpunten) en toepassing van de derde wet van Kepler, laat zich daaruit de afstand Aarde Zon bepalen. 
Onafhankelijk van de intentie en de kruiwagens van de waarnemer, van de mediapropaganda en de hersengespoelde massa kom je daarbij knalhard objectief en neutraal op 8 lichtminuten uit.
Echt waar.. :rood: 
Lees er eens een boek over.

----------


## Tomas

> Het oog van de trilobiet
> 
> De trilobieten die opeens in het Cambrium verschenen hebben een bijzonder ingewikkelde oogstructuur.


_"Aan beide kanten van het midden van het rugschild bevonden zich, al dan niet, ogen, sterk verschillend in grootte, afhankelijk van de soort."_

(c) http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trilobieten

Verder heb ik de meeste van je opmerkingen al eens van commentaar voorzien. Ik ben geen Charlus, die zichzelf blijft herhalen tot in het oneindige. Het resultaat is echter hetzelfde: Door je merkwaardige oogconstructie kan je dit blijkbaar niet lezen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

_If your position requires you to assume that your opposition is evil and operating from bad faith, there is something wrong with your position. Occasionally, yes, people do operate in bad faith: but that is the sort of thing you should deduce from their actions, not something you should assume from the start._

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> De passage met de babbelende mier kan onmogelijk opgevat worden als absolute waarheid. Even verderop zal ik uitleggen waarom.
> 
> In een eerder stadium heb je al eens geprobeerd om mijn mierenstellinkje van tafel te vegen met moderne wetenschappelijke artikelen over de communicatieve vaardigheden van mieren. Toen ineens was wetenschap wel verenigbaar met religie? Iig. zette die taktiek geen zoden aan de dijk, zodat nu alleen nog maar je mantra "wetenschap is onverenigbaar met religie" rest. De grap is juist dat jij wetenschap erbij haalde, ik niet. Wat een waanzin dat ik een kanon als de wetenschap zou moeten inzetten, alleen om te schieten op de mug van het waandenkbeeld dat een mier in staat zou zijn de betreffende waarschuwing te formuleren en te begrijpen. Er zijn ook nog gezond verstand en vanzelfsprekendheden. 
> Had Sulayman volgens de koran mieren aangetroffen die geheel uit eigen inititatief al sinaasappelen jonglerend op eenwielers de Ilias onderling bespraken, dan zou dat tafereeltje evenzeer onzinnig zijn als dat van een mier die 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' naar zijn soortgenoten communiceert. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
> Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De betreffende koranpassage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.
> 
> ...


Jouw visie op wetenschap versus religie lijkt een andere dan die van je moslimcollega's. Van hen verneem ik regelmatig geluiden als zou de koran wetenschappelijk verantwoord zijn, en zelfs vooruitlopen op moderne inzichten. Een voorbeeld van laatstgenoemde visie: http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_index.html. Misschien moet je eerst maar eens met hen om tafel. In eerste instantie beveel ik Snowwhite warm onder je aandacht aan.

Vooralsnog is mijn uitgangspunt dat de koran, wonderen daargelaten natuurlijk, zou moeten "kloppen" met hedendaagse inzichten. In de koran wordt ontegenzeggelijk een gewone mier opgevoerd, niet eoa. bizar fabeldier met van zichzelf bijzondere gaven of een mier die door god aangestuurd wordt (wonder), maar een reguliere mier die desalniettemin een waarschuwing afgeeft die niet van een mier afkomstig kan zijn. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De betreffende koranpassage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Je argument "Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren." is gebaseerd op een misleiding, enwel de grootste van de ET: wetenschappelijk research en technieken gebruiken om een mamoetgrote hypothese erdoor te drukken. En dan en passant even allerlei wetenschapper letterlijk achter het karretje ET-lompen laten meetippelen.<...>


Reageer eens inhoudelijk op onderstaande. Voor jouw gemak heb ik een nummering aangebracht.
Puntje 1. geeft een goed inzicht in de warrige geestesgesteldheid van creationisten. Zij verkeren namelijk in de misvatting dat de dragers van de ET wegens religieus genspireerde redenen de ET toepassen en verder ontwikkelen.
In 2., 3. en 4. toon ik aan dat van "doordrukken van een hypothese" geen sprake. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van moderne wetenschap en niet een daarvan losstaande fabricatie. De ET behoeft net zomin doordrukken als bv. de zwaartekrachttheorie. Jij verkeert in een waanwerkelijkheid, en wel dezelfde als bij puntje 1.
Verder kan uit 2. en 4. de opvallende conclusie getrokken worden dat volgens jou aardolie niet bestaat, evenmin als resistentieontwikkeling bij ziekteverwekkende bacterien.

1.
Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in :maf:  De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen :maf:  
Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.
2.
Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:



> De dieren- en plantenpaleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van dierlijk en plantaardig leven, doorheen de geologische tijd en in zijn omgeving.<...>
> De paleontologie is ook een zeer belangrijke hulpwetenschap voor de stratigrafie, omdat ze zeer nauwkeurige relatieve dateringen van lagen of gesteenten mogelijk maakt. Het microfossielenonderzoek is van groot belang voor o.a. de aardolie-industrie, waar men, in de geringe hoeveelheden gesteenten die bij boringen omhoog komen, ook nauwkeurige relatieve datering nodig heeft. Met behulp van speciale technieken kan men microfossielen isoleren uit het gesteente en ze met licht- of elektronenmicroscopen bestuderen.


3.
De ET wordt gebruikt en zal worden gebruikt door wetenschappers omdat hij strookt met (bevindingen van) verschillende toegepaste wetenschappen, fossiele vondsten verklaart en voorspelt en praktisch toepasbaar is. Geloof of ongeloof, god of geen god speelt geen rol in deze.
4.
Welk pad sla jij in indien hedendaagse inzichten strijdig zijn met de waarheid van de koran? Ter illustratie (http://www.nwo.nl/nwohome.nsf/pages/NWOP_66ND55):



> *Evolutie* is de oorzaak van de resistentie. Maar omdat resistente schimmels en bacterin minder goed groeien in een omgeving zonder de stof waar ze resistent tegen zijn, moet deze resistentie vanzelf weer verdwijnen. De resistente soorten worden immers voorbijgestreefd door de sneller groeiende niet-resistente soorten. Toch zijn er soorten die blijvend resistent zijn.
> Blijvende resistentie ontstaat in twee stappen. *Allereerst wordt de schimmel resistent door een verandering in zijn DNA.* Door een tweede verandering in het DNA groeit de resistente soort na verloop van tijd weer even snel als de niet-resistente varianten. Zo ontstaat een soort superschimmel, die zowel resistent is als snel groeit onder alle omstandigheden. Hierdoor is de resistentie blijvend geworden en is de effectiviteit van antibiotica verminderd.


De ET in algemene zin is ook een goed voorbeeld.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen 
> Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.
> 
> 
> 1 wetenschap is nooit objectief. Aan de intentie van de wetenschapper wordt getwijfeld
> ...


Leg eens uit waarom dat alles specifiek van toepassing zou zijn op de ET, en niet op bv. de zwaartekrachttheorie. Ik zie je geen bezwaren aanvoeren tegen de zwaartekrachttheorie of de relativiteitstheorie. Daarvoor heb ik een even eenvoudige als dekkende verklaring: zie de tekst waar je hierboven op reageert. De waanwerkelijkheid van de creationisten.



> <...>Het proefschrift van NWO zegt helemaal niets, behalve het noemen van EVOLUTIE en het noemen van "verandering in DNA", zonder enige specificatie.<...>


Dat evolutie als oorzaak van resistentie wordt gegeven, geeft aan dat de ET een integraal en vanzelfsprekend toegepast onderdeel van de moderne wetenschap is. Geen sprake van een daarvan losstaand verhaaltje dat propaganda behoeft.



> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Je verwerpt de ET zonder dat je weet waarover je het hebt. Aardolie heet niet voor niets een fossiele brandstof. Men bepaalt vindplaatsen van fossiele brandstoffen onder toepassing van de ET. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van de hedendaagse wetenschapsbeoefening.
> Uit een voorlichtingsfolder over de studie geologie uit 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er is een rechtstreeks verband met evolutie; paleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van leven door de geologische tijdperken heen. Vindplaatsen van aardolie worden ontdekt, mede door relatieve dateringen op basis van de aanname dat dieren en planten evolueerden over een bepaald geologisch tijdperk en dus verschillende microfossielen opleveren. 
Het was niet mijn bedoeling om te bewijzen dat eencelligen tot mensen zijn gevolueerd, wel om aan te tonen dat jij niet weet waar je het over hebt ivm. de ET. Je wordt alleen gedreven door een irrationele afkeer omdat de ET toevallig strijdig is met je hokuspokusboek. Waarom fulmineer je niet tegen Newton of de zwaartekrachttheorie?



> Als dit het geval was, *dan zouden er ontelbare soorten bestaan moeten hebben die een overgang kenmerken* en die zouden lang in deze overgangsperiode geleefd hebben.<...>


Weer die overgangsvormenkwatsj. Ik _blijf_ niet aan de gang... Neem het topic "Waarom geloof jij in god?" nog maar eens door. Daar reageer ik afdoende op deze creationistenwaanzin. Toen verkoos je mij te negeren. Zat/Zit ik verder niet mee hoor, ik zeg het alleen maar even.



> <...>Conclusie: De evolutietheorie was een theorie, is een theorie en zal ook altijd een theorie blijven.<...>


Wederom blijkt je volslagen dilettantisme voor zover het de ET en wetenschap iha. betreft. Bedankt Tomas (bespaart me de moeite):



> Ik begrijp niet goed hoe je dat kan blijven schrijven, nadat je nu zo'n vijfhonderd keer is uitgelegd dat iedere wetenschappelijke theorie, van big bang tot zwaartekracht, een theorie is. En zolang het tegendeel niet bewezen is een theorie mag blijven. Is het tegendeel bewezen mag het op de vuilnishoop en is het geen theorie meer. Dat de evolutietheorie volgens jou altijd een theorie zal blijven is dus een compliment. Ik begrijp die hardleersheid niet goed, je zou bijna gek worden van het herhalen.

----------


## Charlus

> Is hij nou hier weer bezig met zijn obsessie Ronald. Tjonge jonge zeg. Denk dat hij aan gedwongen opname toe is?





> Ik had al een of andere dwangneurose geconstateerd.... Maar ik weet nu waar het hem in zit: mixing of the species.





> Is me opgevallen dat hij eindelijk dat vers uit zijn onderschrift vandaan heeft gehaald. Denk dat de behandeling al in volle gang is.





> En in alle debieligheid op een stokje heeft hij daarvoor in de plaats een japanse uitdrukking geplaatst. De arme man is de weg volledig kwijt.


Dames toch...

----------


## ronald

> Jouw visie op wetenschap versus religie lijkt een andere dan die van je moslimcollega's. Van hen verneem ik regelmatig geluiden als zou de koran wetenschappelijk verantwoord zijn, en zelfs vooruitlopen op moderne inzichten. Een voorbeeld van laatstgenoemde visie: http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_index.html. Misschien moet je eerst maar eens met hen om tafel. In eerste instantie beveel ik Snowwhite warm onder je aandacht aan.
> 
> Vooralsnog is mijn uitgangspunt dat de koran, wonderen daargelaten natuurlijk, zou moeten "kloppen" met hedendaagse inzichten. In de koran wordt ontegenzeggelijk een gewone mier opgevoerd, niet eoa. bizar fabeldier met van zichzelf bijzondere gaven of een mier die door god aangestuurd wordt (wonder), maar een reguliere mier die desalniettemin een waarschuwing afgeeft die niet van een mier afkomstig kan zijn. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
> Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De betreffende koranpassage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.


Je kunt wel blijven posten met termen als "wetenschap" en "religie", beoordelingen geven met betrekking tot, maar als het n pot nat is wat valt er dan nog te discussieren dan alleen constant jou erop wijzen dat het twee verschillende disciplines zijn en laat staan dat we enig beoordeling serieus moeten nemen? Je suggestie om eerst met "hen" om de tafel te gaan doet inhoudelijk niets af van wat ik stelde. Moet je ook gescheiden leren zien. Regel dat eerst even en dan kunnen we twee discussie voeren. En vanuit de Wetenschap en n vanuit de religie.

----------


## ronald

> Reageer eens inhoudelijk op onderstaande. Voor jouw gemak heb ik een nummering aangebracht.
> Puntje 1. geeft een goed inzicht in de warrige geestesgesteldheid van creationisten. Zij verkeren namelijk in de misvatting dat de dragers van de ET wegens religieus genspireerde redenen de ET toepassen en verder ontwikkelen.
> In 2., 3. en 4. toon ik aan dat van "doordrukken van een hypothese" geen sprake. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van moderne wetenschap en niet een daarvan losstaande fabricatie. De ET behoeft net zomin doordrukken als bv. de zwaartekrachttheorie. Jij verkeert in een waanwerkelijkheid, en wel dezelfde als bij puntje 1.
> Verder kan uit 2. en 4. de opvallende conclusie getrokken worden dat volgens jou aardolie niet bestaat, evenmin als resistentieontwikkeling bij ziekteverwekkende bacterien.
> 
> 1.
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen 
> Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.
> ...


1. Klopt niet. Met evolutietheorie wordt de "wetenschappelijke" kennis over de evolutie van het leven en het ontstaan van soorten bedoeld. Dat wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat zoiets als "evolutie" niet zou bestaan. Dat is nooit beweerd.
2,3 Je valt in herhalingen. Je verruimt het begrip "ET" zo erg dat het een algemeen verhaal wordt met waarheden die in dienst gesteld worden voor de zogenaamde essentie van de ET-hypothese: origin of species by means of natural selection. Ik liet al het woord misleiding vallen. En dat je nu met aardolie terug komt bewijst alleen maar dat je f nog steeds niet begrijpt wat ik bedoel f jouw opvatting wilt doordrammen. Tevens maak je er weer een mengelmoesje van "wetenschap en religie" van. Dat vanuit de religie wordt gemeend dat elk soort schepsel afzonderlijk is geschapen maakt het geen goed argument tegen de ET want ik begrijp wel dat religie een totaal andere discipline is dan wetenschap. De ET waar we het eigenlijk over hebben zonder alle wetenschappelijke back-up vanuit andere wetenschappen die jij er maar steeds blijft meeslepen als ballast, is op wetenschappelijke gronden niet hard te maken. Het is juist andersom. Jij neemt de ET aan omdat je niet weet waar je het over hebt. Zeker niet over toegepaste wetenschappen anders had je die niet misbruikt.
4. Waarom zou ik een link willen leggen tussen religie en wetenschap terwijl ik tig keer verklaar dat wetenschap en religie twee disciplines zijn waar verzoening niet mogelijk is. Blijf maar denken aan het begrip "warmte" gebruikt door een sexuoloog en natuurkundige. Als die over warmte met elkaar spreken krijg je toch een rare discussie. Die voer jij nu constant.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Jouw visie op wetenschap versus religie lijkt een andere dan die van je moslimcollega's. Van hen verneem ik regelmatig geluiden als zou de koran wetenschappelijk verantwoord zijn, en zelfs vooruitlopen op moderne inzichten. Een voorbeeld van laatstgenoemde visie: http://www.miraclesofthequran.com/scientific_index.html. Misschien moet je eerst maar eens met hen om tafel. In eerste instantie beveel ik Snowwhite warm onder je aandacht aan.
> 
> Vooralsnog is mijn uitgangspunt dat de koran, wonderen daargelaten natuurlijk, zou moeten "kloppen" met hedendaagse inzichten. In de koran wordt ontegenzeggelijk een gewone mier opgevoerd, niet eoa. bizar fabeldier met van zichzelf bijzondere gaven of een mier die door god aangestuurd wordt (wonder), maar een reguliere mier die desalniettemin een waarschuwing afgeeft die niet van een mier afkomstig kan zijn. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
> Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De betreffende koranpassage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.
> 
> 
> Je kunt wel blijven posten met termen als "wetenschap" en "religie", beoordelingen geven met betrekking tot, maar als het n pot nat is wat valt er dan nog te discussieren dan alleen constant jou erop wijzen dat het twee verschillende disciplines zijn en laat staan dat we enig beoordeling serieus moeten nemen? Je suggestie om eerst met "hen" om de tafel te gaan doet inhoudelijk niets af van wat ik stelde. Moet je ook gescheiden leren zien. Regel dat eerst even en dan kunnen we twee discussie voeren. En vanuit de Wetenschap en n vanuit de religie.


Een mier blijft een mier met alle beperkingen vandien, onafhankelijk van de wijze van beschouwen. Wordt in de koran dan niet beweerd dat er sprake is van een mier? Nou dan.
We hebben een boek, meer ihbz. de koran. In dat boek komt een passage voor over een mier die de volgende mededeling naar haar medemieren communiceert: 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. 
De betreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus de passage kan niet opgevat worden als verslaglegging van een historische gebeurtenis. De tekst is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.

----------


## 1973Tanger

> Een mier blijft een mier met alle beperkingen vandien, onafhankelijk van de wijze van beschouwen. Wordt in de koran dan niet beweerd dat er sprake is van een mier? Nou dan.
> We hebben een boek, meer ihbz. de koran. In dat boek komt een passage voor over een mier die de volgende mededeling naar haar medemieren communiceert: 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. 
> De betreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
> Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus de passage kan niet opgevat worden als verslaglegging van een historische gebeurtenis. De tekst is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.


Allemachtig, ik zie dat je weer bezig bent. Ben je toevallig niet bezig met het transformeren tot mier? Tip: zie een vergelijkbare film, the fly met Jef Goldblum in de hoofdrol.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Een mier blijft een mier met alle beperkingen vandien, onafhankelijk van de wijze van beschouwen. Wordt in de koran dan niet beweerd dat er sprake is van een mier? Nou dan.
> We hebben een boek, meer ihbz. de koran. In dat boek komt een passage voor over een mier die de volgende mededeling naar haar medemieren communiceert: 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. 
> De betreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
> Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus de passage kan niet opgevat worden als verslaglegging van een historische gebeurtenis. De tekst is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.
> 
> 
> Allemachtig, ik zie dat je weer bezig bent. Ben je toevallig niet bezig met het transformeren tot mier? Tip: zie een vergelijkbare film, the fly met Jef Goldblum in de hoofdrol.


Je reaktie heeft nauwelijks tot niet inhoudelijk betrekking op mijn door jou geciteerde tekst. Het door mij gestelde blijft dus staan.
We hebben een boek, meer ihbz. de koran. In dat boek komt een passage voor over een mier die de volgende mededeling naar haar medemieren communiceert: 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. 
De betreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus de passage kan niet opgevat worden als verslaglegging van een historische gebeurtenis. De tekst is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Reageer eens inhoudelijk op onderstaande. Voor jouw gemak heb ik een nummering aangebracht.
> Puntje 1. geeft een goed inzicht in de warrige geestesgesteldheid van creationisten. Zij verkeren namelijk in de misvatting dat de dragers van de ET wegens religieus genspireerde redenen de ET toepassen en verder ontwikkelen.
> In 2., 3. en 4. toon ik aan dat van "doordrukken van een hypothese" geen sprake. De ET is een onlosmakelijk onderdeel van moderne wetenschap en niet een daarvan losstaande fabricatie. De ET behoeft net zomin doordrukken als bv. de zwaartekrachttheorie. Jij verkeert in een waanwerkelijkheid, en wel dezelfde als bij puntje 1.
> Verder kan uit 2. en 4. de opvallende conclusie getrokken worden dat volgens jou aardolie niet bestaat, evenmin als resistentieontwikkeling bij ziekteverwekkende bacterien.
> 
> 1.
> ...


Wat klopt er dan niet aan 1.? Beantwoord om te beginnen maar eens de vragen die ik onder 1. stel. 
Jij schrijft: dat met de ET de kennis over de evolutie van het leven en het ontstaan van soorten wordt bedoeld, wil niet zeggen dat zoiets als evolutie niet zou bestaan. Wartaal. Waarom sla jij altijd wartaal uit? Je gebrekkige taalvaardigheid is natuurlijk een factor, maar daarmee is niet alles verklaard.



> <...>2,3 Je valt in herhalingen. Je verruimt het begrip "ET" zo erg dat het een algemeen verhaal wordt met waarheden die in dienst gesteld worden voor de zogenaamde essentie van de ET-hypothese: origin of species by means of natural selection. Ik liet al het woord misleiding vallen. En dat je nu met aardolie terug komt bewijst alleen maar dat je f nog steeds niet begrijpt wat ik bedoel f jouw opvatting wilt doordrammen. Tevens maak je er weer een mengelmoesje van "wetenschap en religie" van. Dat vanuit de religie wordt gemeend dat elk soort schepsel afzonderlijk is geschapen maakt het geen goed argument tegen de ET want ik begrijp wel dat religie een totaal andere discipline is dan wetenschap. De ET waar we het eigenlijk over hebben zonder alle wetenschappelijke back-up vanuit andere wetenschappen die jij er maar steeds blijft meeslepen als ballast, is op wetenschappelijke gronden niet hard te maken.<...>


Ik verruim de ET geenszins, maar citeerde alleen ter illustratie een kort tekstje over het rechtstreekse verband tussen de ET en de exploratie van aardolie. Paleontologie bestudeert de ontwikkeling van leven door de geologische tijdperken heen. Vindplaatsen van aardolie worden ontdekt, mede door relatieve dateringen op basis van de aanname dat dieren en planten evolueerden over een bepaald geologisch tijdperk (= ET) en dus verschillende microfossielen opleveren. 
Jij kunt zo te lezen niet verwerken dat de ET breed geaccepteerd en toegepast wordt in verschillende takken van wetenschap, wat niet mijn probleem is. Ik kan alleen maar herhalen, ietwat tegen beter weten in.
Vertel eens meer over die 'misleiding', en dan toegespitst op het _waarom_ ervan. Ik verwijs hier weer naar mijn puntje 1:



> 1.
> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?
> *Biologen kunnen de ET niet zomaar uit het raam flikkeren, hoewel ze zonder uitzondering natuuuurlijk weten dat die dikke flauwekul is en god alles in 1 keer geschapen heeft. Een fanatieke elite van evolutionisten heeft de touwtjes in handen en houdt vast aan de duivelse ET, recht tegen rede en wetenschappelijke bevindingen in De ET is alleen gemaakt om de scheppingsdaad te weerleggen door mensen die god verwerpen*
> Aldus de relifascisten vanuit hun waanwerkelijkheid.


De reden van de misleiding komt neer op het door mij vet gemaakte tekstfragment hierboven?



> <...>4. Waarom zou ik een link willen leggen tussen religie en wetenschap terwijl ik tig keer verklaar dat wetenschap en religie twee disciplines zijn waar verzoening niet mogelijk is.<...>


Houd je niet zo ontstellend van de domme. Jij vindt de ET gewoon niet te verteren omdat die zo algemeen ingang gevonden heeft, oa. bij onderzoek naar resistentie van bacterien, terwijl hij (onbedoeld) je hokuspokusboek weerlegt. Dat is de enigst mogelijke verklaring voor je gezochte kolderargumenten tegen de ET, die met wetenschap niets van doen hebben.

----------


## 1973Tanger

> Je reaktie heeft nauwelijks tot niet inhoudelijk betrekking op mijn door jou geciteerde tekst. Het door mij gestelde blijft dus staan.
> We hebben een boek, meer ihbz. de koran. In dat boek komt een passage voor over een mier die de volgende mededeling naar haar medemieren communiceert: 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. 
> De betreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
> Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus de passage kan niet opgevat worden als verslaglegging van een historische gebeurtenis. De tekst is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.


Hahahah, dat het mij niet meer verbaast begrijp je denk ik wel.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Je reaktie heeft nauwelijks tot niet inhoudelijk betrekking op mijn door jou geciteerde tekst. Het door mij gestelde blijft dus staan.
> We hebben een boek, meer ihbz. de koran. In dat boek komt een passage voor over een mier die de volgende mededeling naar haar medemieren communiceert: 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. 
> De betreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
> Een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht tot het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.'. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus de passage kan niet opgevat worden als verslaglegging van een historische gebeurtenis. De tekst is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.
> 
> 
> Hahahah, dat het mij niet meer verbaast begrijp je denk ik wel.


Klopt hetgeen ik beweer niet? Ik houd mij aanbevolen.

----------


## ronald

> Allemachtig, ik zie dat je weer bezig bent. Ben je toevallig niet bezig met het transformeren tot mier? Tip: zie een vergelijkbare film, the fly met Jef Goldblum in de hoofdrol.


...of dames.... iets vergelijkbaars van Kafka...."Die Verwantlung".

----------


## Snowwhite

Pas en Charles bedankt voor jullie reacties.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Je verruimt het begrip "ET" zo erg dat het een algemeen verhaal wordt met waarheden die in dienst gesteld worden voor de zogenaamde essentie van de ET-hypothese: origin of species by means of natural selection. Ik liet al het woord misleiding vallen.


 :strik:

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door ronald
> 
> 
> Je verruimt het begrip "ET" zo erg dat het een algemeen verhaal wordt met waarheden die in dienst gesteld worden voor de zogenaamde essentie van de ET-hypothese: origin of species by means of natural selection. Ik liet al het woord *misleiding* vallen.


Misschien wel het meest veelzeggende aspect van jullie algehele gedeformeerdheid. Ronald had het in dit verband ook al over het moeten "verkopen" van de ET, jij over propaganda.
Eerder schreef ik:



> Als de ET ook maar enigszins discutabel zou blijken indien onderworpen aan wetenschappelijk verificatie, dan zouden (evolutie-)biologen, geologen en geofysici de eersten zijn om 'm zonder omhaal uit het raam te flikkeren. Wat denk jij eigenlijk? Dat de ET voor die mensen een soortement redeloos geloof is zoals jij gelooft in de Waarheid van de scheppingsleer? Dat ze zich tegen beter weten in in hun vakgebied (mede) baseren op een ondeugdelijke theorie omdat..., ja waarom eigenlijk?


Aanhangers van de ET plegen propaganda en misleiding volgens jullie. Dat zijn akties die voortkomen uit boze opzet. Bewust, tegen beter weten in, verklaren zij zich voorstanders van de ET. Ze weten dat die niet juist kan zijn, en doen alleen maar _alsof_ ze hem onderschrijven en toepassen. Ondertussen proberen ze de ET te verkopen middels misleiding en propaganda. Hun hele werkzame leven wijden zij daaraan. Mijn simpele vraag: waarom doen zij dat alles? Tot nu toe krijg ik alleen maar mega-vage nietszeggende antwoorden terug. Ik meen overigens wel te begrijpen hoe de vork in de steel zit: zelfs doorgedraaide relifanaten met vergevorderde _brain rot_ die jullie nu eenmaal zijn, beseffen dat ze zich belachelijk zouden maken als mijn vraag oprecht beantwoord zou worden. 
Een mooie tekst van H.P.Pas, die volgens mij betrekking heeft op bovenstaande:



> _If your position requires you to assume that your opposition is evil and operating from bad faith, there is something wrong with your position. Occasionally, yes, people do operate in bad faith: but that is the sort of thing you should deduce from their actions, not something you should assume from the start._

----------


## 1973Tanger

> ...of dames.... iets vergelijkbaars van Kafka...."Die Verwantlung".


Ja tenzij hij bij zichzelf begint af te vragen waaraan hij dit te danken heeft. :knipoog:

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Een mooie tekst van H.P.Pas, die volgens mij betrekking heeft op bovenstaande:



Altijd prettig, als mensen blijken te begrijpen waar je het over hebt.  :Smilie: 
Komt zelden voor.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> 4. Waarom zou ik een link willen leggen tussen religie en wetenschap terwijl ik tig keer verklaar dat wetenschap en religie twee disciplines zijn waar verzoening niet mogelijk is. Blijf maar denken aan het begrip "warmte" gebruikt door een sexuoloog en natuurkundige. Als die over warmte met elkaar spreken krijg je toch een rare discussie. Die voer jij nu constant.


Integendeel, die rare discussie voer jij, niet Charlus.
De 'warmte' van de sexuoloog is een mentaal fenomeen, en heeft met de 'warmte' van de fysicus niets van doen.
Als analoog de mier van Salomo een mentaal verschijnsel is, een fictie met andere woorden, dan heeft hij met de biologische mier, waar Charlus het uitsluitend over heeft, niets van doen. Dat is precies *zijn* punt, waar jij hardnekkig weigert mee in te stemmen. Mogelijkerwijs omdat je er, ten onrechte, een negatief waardeoordeel aan verbindt. 



> Journalism only tells us what men are doing; it is fiction that tells us what they are thinking, and still more what they are feeling. If a new scientific theory finds the soul of a man in his dreams, at least it ought not to leave out his day-dreams. And all fiction is only a diary of day-dreams instead of days. And this profound preoccupation of men's minds with certain things always eventually has an effect even on the external expression of the age. --G K Chesterton


_Quizvraag voor oplettende lezertjes: welk van deze beide teksten is informatiever ?

1.
Ik ben geboren in Apeldoorn
en mijn zuster in Zierikzee.
2.
Ik ben geboren uit zonnegloren
en een zucht van de ziedende zee.


_

----------


## ronald

> Integendeel, die rare discussie voer jij, niet Charlus.
> De 'warmte' van de sexuoloog is een mentaal fenomeen, en heeft met de 'warmte' van de fysicus niets van doen.
> Als analoog de mier van Salomo een mentaal verschijnsel is, een fictie met andere woorden, dan heeft hij met de biologische mier, waar Charlus het uitsluitend over heeft, niets van doen. Dat is precies *zijn* punt, waar jij hardnekkig weigert mee in te stemmen. Mogelijkerwijs omdat je er, ten onrechte, een negatief waardeoordeel aan verbindt. 
> 
> 
> _Quizvraag voor oplettende lezertjes: welk van deze beide teksten is informatiever ?
> 
> 1.
> Ik ben geboren in Apeldoorn
> ...


Precies. Bijbel en wetenschap hebben ook niets met elkaar van doen. Had je m'n boodschap gemist? Als er over wonderen wordt gesproken dan zijn dat zaken die de natuur overschrijden. Charlus blijft geloofszaken met een "wetenschappelijke" meetlat meten. Ik blijf dat gescheiden zien. Ook al is het onderwerp hier "spreken" en "intelligentie". Het begint in de Bijbel al met het begrip "scheppen". Bovendien wist Charlus niet te vertellen wat mieren biologisch allemaal wel kunnen en voor al wat ze allemaal niet kunnen. Hij volgt zijn eigen vermoedens.

Tekst 2 want dat meldt iets van Perk en 1 helemaal niets.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door H.P.Pas
> 
> 
> Integendeel, die rare discussie voer jij, niet Charlus.
> De 'warmte' van de sexuoloog is een mentaal fenomeen, en heeft met de 'warmte' van de fysicus niets van doen.
> Als analoog de mier van Salomo een mentaal verschijnsel is, een fictie met andere woorden, dan heeft hij met de biologische mier, waar Charlus het uitsluitend over heeft, niets van doen. Dat is precies *zijn* punt, waar jij hardnekkig weigert mee in te stemmen. Mogelijkerwijs omdat je er, ten onrechte, een negatief waardeoordeel aan verbindt.<...>
> 
> 
> Precies. Bijbel en wetenschap hebben ook niets met elkaar van doen. Had je m'n boodschap gemist? Als er over wonderen wordt gesproken dan zijn dat zaken die de natuur overschrijden. Charlus blijft geloofszaken met een "wetenschappelijke" meetlat meten. Ik blijf dat gescheiden zien. Ook al is het onderwerp hier "spreken" en "intelligentie". Het begint in de Bijbel al met het begrip "scheppen". Bovendien wist Charlus niet te vertellen wat mieren biologisch allemaal wel kunnen en voor al wat ze allemaal niet kunnen. Hij volgt zijn eigen vermoedens.<...>


Waarom vang je aan met 'precies', terwijl je vervolg in het geheel niet strookt met wat H.P.Pas aanvoert? Hij maakt geen onderscheid tussen religie en wetenschap maar tussen fictie (overdrachtelijk, verzonnen) en historie (letterlijk, fysieke realiteit). De mier in de koran kan niet historisch zijn geweest. 
Het boek religieus noemen of de term 'wonder' opvoeren, verandert niets aan de historische onmogelijkheid van een zelfstandig op menselijk niveau communicerende mier. 
Ik meet geloofszaken niet met een wetenschappelijke meetlat. Een mier is geen geloofszaak. 
Voor de zoveelste keer merk je op dat ik niet precies zou weten te vertellen waartoe mieren biologisch al dan niet in staat kunnen worden geacht. Als bij toverslag zijn religie en wetenschap dan weer ongescheiden, want mij wordt nagedragen dat ik niet op wetenschappelijk verantwoorde wijze aantoon dat een mier niet tot het zelfstandig formuleren van "Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." in staat is. Voor jou is het dus niet vanzelfsprekend dat mieren, _inclusief het babbelzieke exemplaar in de koran_, niet over de benodigde intelligentie beschikken tbv. het formuleren en begrijpen van de waarschuwing. Ziehier de vermenging van wetenschap en religie: je hebt je het totaal geschifte denkbeeld van menselijk intelligente mieren eigen gemaakt omdat je niet je hokuspokusboek gescheiden kunt zien van de realiteit waar de wetenschap uitspraken over doet.

----------


## ronald

> Waarom vang je aan met 'precies', terwijl je vervolg in het geheel niet strookt met wat H.P.Pas aanvoert? Hij maakt geen onderscheid tussen religie en wetenschap maar tussen fictie en historie. De mier in de koran kan niet historisch zijn geweest. 
> Het boek religieus noemen of de term 'wonder' opvoeren, verandert niets aan de historische onmogelijkheid van een zelfstandig op menselijk niveau communicerende mier. 
> Ik meet geloofszaken niet met een wetenschappelijke meetlat. Een mier is geen geloofszaak. 
> Voor de zoveelste keer merk je op dat ik niet precies zou weten te vertellen waartoe mieren biologisch al dan niet in staat kunnen worden geacht. Als bij toverslag zijn religie en wetenschap dan weer ongescheiden, want mij wordt nagedragen dat ik niet op wetenschappelijk verantwoorde wijze aantoon dat een mier niet tot het zelfstandig formuleren van "Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." in staat is. Voor jou is het dus niet vanzelfsprend dat mieren, _inclusief het babbelzieke exemplaar in de koran_, niet over de benodigde intelligentie beschikken tbv. het formuleren en begrijpen van de waarschuwing. Ziehier de vermenging van wetenschap en religie: je hebt je het totaal geschifte denkbeeld van menselijk intelligente mieren eigen gemaakt omdat je niet je hokuspokusboek gescheiden kunt zien van de realiteit waar de wetenschap uitspraken over doet.


"Precies" = "De 'warmte' van de sexuoloog is een mentaal fenomeen, en heeft met de 'warmte' van de fysicus niets van doen."

Er werd niet gesproken over "de" mier maar over een bepaalde mier. Of zoiets nu in de Koran voorkomt of iets dergelijks in de Midrajsiem doet er niet toe. Daar plak jij weer van alles aan vast vanuit je materialistisch denken want ook al zouden die plaatsen over mieren spreken dan nog weet jij geen biologische verhandeling over mieren te houden a l Niko Tinbergen in zijn ethologische verhandelingen noch wat de mier als biologisch wezen niet kan. Zeker niet over een onderwerp als "denken". Zie hier de totaal hooghartige pseudo-wetenschappelijke mind.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Waarom vang je aan met 'precies', terwijl je vervolg in het geheel niet strookt met wat H.P.Pas aanvoert? Hij maakt geen onderscheid tussen religie en wetenschap maar tussen fictie (overdrachtelijk, verzonnen) en historie (letterlijk, fysieke realiteit). De mier in de koran kan niet historisch zijn geweest. 
> Het boek religieus noemen of de term 'wonder' opvoeren, verandert niets aan de historische onmogelijkheid van een zelfstandig op menselijk niveau communicerende mier. 
> Ik meet geloofszaken niet met een wetenschappelijke meetlat. Een mier is geen geloofszaak. 
> Voor de zoveelste keer merk je op dat ik niet precies zou weten te vertellen waartoe mieren biologisch al dan niet in staat kunnen worden geacht. Als bij toverslag zijn religie en wetenschap dan weer ongescheiden, want mij wordt nagedragen dat ik niet op wetenschappelijk verantwoorde wijze aantoon dat een mier niet tot het zelfstandig formuleren van "Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." in staat is. Voor jou is het dus niet vanzelfsprekend dat mieren, _inclusief het babbelzieke exemplaar in de koran_, niet over de benodigde intelligentie beschikken tbv. het formuleren en begrijpen van de waarschuwing. Ziehier de vermenging van wetenschap en religie: je hebt je het totaal geschifte denkbeeld van menselijk intelligente mieren eigen gemaakt omdat je niet je hokuspokusboek gescheiden kunt zien van de realiteit waar de wetenschap uitspraken over doet.
> 
> 
> <...>Er werd niet gesproken over "de" mier maar over een bepaalde mier.<...>


De babbelende mier onderscheidde zich niet van andere mieren, aangezien haar boodschap was gericht tot haar koloniegenoten. Een mier kan echter niet zelfstandig de waarschuwing "Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." formuleren en begrijpen. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom niet.
Tbv. het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van voornoemde waarschuwing is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud ervan. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus de passage kan niet opgevat worden als verslaglegging van een historische gebeurtenis.
De koran religieus noemen of de term 'wonder' opvoeren, verandert niets aan de historische onmogelijkheid van een zelfstandig op menselijk niveau communicerende mier.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Integendeel, die rare discussie voer jij, niet Charlus.


En je gaat er opgewekt mee door. 
Het zij zo.

----------


## Rourchid

> Hoewel trivialer commentaar nauwelijks denkbaar is, zal ik de term "soera" niet langer gebruiken in dit verband.


Geenszins triviaal, ik heb routinematig de puntjes op de i gezet.
Per slot leidt afwijken van kennisroutine tot vervreemding.



> Even zien.
> _Ik interpreteer niet de koranpassage waarin de babbelende mier figureert, maar stel alleen vast dat voor het formuleren en begrijpen van de aan de mier toegeschreven waarschuwing 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk is, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing. Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst is niet mogelijk. De desbetreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing._


Je vergeet het begrijpen door Soelaimaan (vzmh) van wie je zonder onderbouwing beweert dat hij (vzmh) fantasie, vergissing of leugen als waarheid ziet.



> Bovenstaande uiteenzetting is mi. in gelijke mate onweerleegbaar als de versie met "soera". Elegant in zijn eenvoud. Misschien geen Absolute Waarheid, maar wel een waarheid als een koe.


Jij hebt niet bewezen en zult niet kunnen bewijzen dat S. 27:18 fantasie, leugen of vergissing is.



> Potver. Zoals Tomas al opmerkte een indrukwekkende moeilijkewoordendichtheid.


Theologisch aangestuurd redeonderzoek heeft een intellectueel plafond.



> Ik maak geen contextualiserende keuze, evenmin waag ik mij aan een interpretatie.


Je laat Soelaimaan (vzmh), over wie achtergrond informatie bekend is zoals 1 Koningen 4:30, niet figureren in S. 27:18. Dit is reduceren van de betekenisholistiek waarmee je je eigen metafysica creert die behoort 'tot het aanzienlijk deel van beindigde westerse metasfysica'.
(Over het laatste onderwerp heb ik eerder in deze draad - met de woorden van Barth, een posting geplaatst : http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....8&postcount=61)



> Over Sulayman noch 's mans geestelijke gesteldheid doe ik uitspraken, in weerwil van wat jij hierboven beweert.


Door hem (vzmh) zonder onderbouwing niet te laten figureren in S. 27:18 verklaar je hem ontoerekeningsvatbaar. 



> Wat stel ik wel? Heel eenvoudig en zonder de noodzaak van moeilijke woorden zoals je ziet: een mier kan niet in staat worden geacht zelfstandig 'Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly.' te formuleren en te begrijpen. Hiervoor is namelijk minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud van de waarschuwing.


Een beschrijving van mieren in het heden.



> Mieren zijn echter bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus een letterlijke opvatting van de korantekst waarin voornoemde waarschuwing wordt toegeschreven aan een mier, is niet mogelijk. De betreffende passage is fantasie, leugen of vergissing.


Jij maakt van de mier(en) in S. 27:18 jouw mentaal fenomeen (minstens zo intelligent als mensen).

----------


## Rourchid

> De babbelende mier onderscheidde zich niet van andere mieren, aangezien haar boodschap was gericht tot haar koloniegenoten.


Het betreft geen - voor de gezelligheid - babbelende mier, maar een waarschuwende mier.



> Een mier kan echter niet zelfstandig de waarschuwing "Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." formuleren en begrijpen. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom niet.
> Tbv. het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van voornoemde waarschuwing is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud ervan. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus de passage kan niet opgevat worden als verslaglegging van een historische gebeurtenis.
> De koran religieus noemen of de term 'wonder' opvoeren, verandert niets aan de historische onmogelijkheid van een zelfstandig op menselijk niveau communicerende mier.


Jij maakt van de mieren in S. 27:18 jouw mentaal fenomeen (minstens zo intelligent als mensen).

----------


## Rourchid

> Integendeel, die rare discussie voer jij, niet Charlus.


Charlus houdt een rare monoloog.



> Als analoog de mier van Salomo een mentaal verschijnsel is, een fictie met andere woorden, dan heeft hij met de biologische mier, waar Charlus het uitsluitend over heeft, niets van doen.


Slomo (vzmh) heeft het vermogen om fenomenen in mensentermen uit te drukken; zie bijvoorbeeld 1 Koningen 4:29-31.



> Dat is precies *zijn* punt, waar jij hardnekkig weigert mee in te stemmen. Mogelijkerwijs omdat je er, ten onrechte, een negatief waardeoordeel aan verbindt.


Charlus tracht Soelaimaan (vzmh) te laten verdwijnen tewrwijl de Koran de lessen van de profeten (vzmh) leert en de articulering in S. 27:18 een attribuut van Soelaimaan (vzmh) is.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Je vergeet het begrijpen door Soelaimaan<...>
> <...>Je laat Soelaimaan (vzmh), over wie achtergrond informatie bekend is zoals 1 Koningen 4:30, niet figureren in S. 27:18.<...>
> <...>Door hem (vzmh) zonder onderbouwing niet te laten figureren in S. 27:18 verklaar je hem ontoerekeningsvatbaar.<...>


Door Sulayman te laten figureren wordt niet minder onmogelijk dat een mier zelfstandig "Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." naar haar soortgenoten communiceert.



> <...>Een beschrijving van mieren in het heden.<...>


Het is mij niet duidelijk welke kant je op wilt met deze constatering. Mieren ttv. Sulayman waren begiftigd met menselijke intelligentie waardoor zij in staat waren zinnetjes als "Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." te formuleren? En deze superintelligentie hebben zij helaas inmiddels verloren? 
{Tussen de regels door lezend, ben ik zo vrij te concluderen dat jij je wel kunt vinden in mijn inschatting van hedendaagse mieren die volgens mij niet beschikken over menselijke intelligentie. Je bent dan al een stapje verder dan Ronald. Dit terzijde.}



> <...>Jij maakt van de mier(en) in S. 27:18 jouw mentaal fenomeen (minstens zo intelligent als mensen).


Zeker niet. Volgens mij zijn mieren juist _niet_ minstens zo intelligent als mensen, die overweging is nl. de hele crux van mijn visie op de koranpassage in kwestie. Ik zal even uitleggen waarom.
Een mier kan niet zelfstandig de waarschuwing "Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." formuleren en begrijpen. Tbv. het zelfstandig formuleren en begrijpen van voornoemde waarschuwing is minimaal menselijke intelligentie noodzakelijk, dit gezien vorm en inhoud ervan. Mieren zijn bij lange na niet zo intelligent als mensen, dus de passage kan niet opgevat worden als verslaglegging van een historische gebeurtenis en is dientengevolge fantasie, vergissing of leugen.
De koran religieus noemen of de term 'wonder' opvoeren, verandert niets aan de historische onmogelijkheid van een zelfstandig op menselijk niveau communicerende mier.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Zie fluor is vandaag goed voor de tanden en morgen slecht voor de botten en nog even aan toevoegen, werd gisteren gebruikt in de nazi concentratiekampen.


HOE GEVAARLIJK IS SODIUM FLUORIDE NU WERKELIJK?

Fluoride is heel erg gevaarlijk voor uw gezondheid, laat u niks wijsmaken door mensen die totaal verblind en gendoctrineerd zijn. Gebruik uw gezond verstand en lees nogmaals dat Fluoride giftiger is dan lood en net iets minder giftig dan arsenicum. Als u een jong kind heeft en tijdens het poetsen slikt hij de Fluoride tandpasta in, dan moet u direct een arts om advies vragen. Hoeveel overtuiging heeft u nog nodig wanneer u zich dit realiseert? Veel mensen kunnen de waarheid niet geloven omdat hun tandarts nog rustig werkt met Fluoride. Veel mensen kunnen de waarheid niet geloven omdat in ons drinkwater 1ppm aan Fluoride zit en het waterleidingsbedrijf informatie verschaft dat dit totaal veilig is. Overigens wordt er in Nederland geen extra fluoride aan ons drinkwater toegevoegd, de aanwezige hoeveelheid van 1ppm (1 deel per miljoen deeltjes water) bevind zich al in het drinkwater voor zuivering (en wordt dus niet verwijderd). Onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat een hele kleine hoeveel Fluoride al leidt tot een ernstige vorm van botontkalking. Kent u iemand in uw omgeving met osteoporosis? Laten we eens op een rijtje zetten wat de effecten zijn van fluoride op uw gezondheid:


* Fluoride veroorzaakt een ernstige vorm van botontkalking, bekend als osteoporosis.

* Fluoride veroorzaakt al in hele kleine hoeveelheden ernstige schade aan belangrijke organen (via ons drinkwater).

* Fluoride wordt er ernstig van verdacht de oorzaak te zijn van de chronische ziekte ME, myalgic encephalomyelitis.

* Fluoride wordt er van verdacht de oorzaak te zijn van Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (uw kind misschien?) voetnoot, TV levert ook een grote bijdrage aan deze ziekte, hieraan wijdt ik binnenkort een sectie.

* Drs. R.N. Mukherjee en F.H. Sobels van de universiteit van Leiden hebben gevonden dat Fluoride in drinkwater en tandpasta de genetische schade aan spermacellen vergroten en de reparatie van ons DNA voorkomt.

* Een recent Italiaans onderzoek heeft aangetoond dat Fluoride een kankerverwekkende stof is.


Lees het hele artikel:

http://www.eqgen.nl/gezondheid_fluoride.html

----------


## Charlus

> Door Sulayman te laten figureren wordt niet minder onmogelijk dat een mier zelfstandig "Ants! Enter your dwellings so that Sulayman and his troops do not crush you unwittingly." naar haar soortgenoten communiceert.


 :hihi:  Wat ben ik toch een rare snijboon.
Sorry Snowwhite, ga door. Ik neem aan dat we voor "fluoride" de evolutietheorie moeten lezen.

----------


## Joesoef

> * Fluoride wordt er van verdacht de oorzaak te zijn van Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder (uw kind misschien?) voetnoot, TV levert ook een grote bijdrage aan deze ziekte, hieraan wijdt ik binnenkort een sectie.
> 
> Lees het hele artikel:
> 
> http://www.eqgen.nl/gezondheid_fluoride.html



Dat je van TV hyper wordt klopt wel alleen dat dat komt omdat de tv een bron is van fluor??

----------


## maartenn100

Ik wil aan deze topic nog iets toevoegen.

Wat Snowwite schrijft klopt gedeeltelijk:
Vandaag ontdekt de wetenschap dit, en morgen iets anders.

Maar sommige zaken zijn onveranderd bewezen of definitief weerlegd. De bewijzen zijn zo overweldigend dat er geen weerlegging meer mogelijk van een bepaalde theorie. Oude denkbeelden zijn definitief tot mythe gemaakt door deze kennis. 

Maar veel zaken blijven ongeweten. Er valt volgens mij nog zoveel te ontdekken.
En dat is ook het mooie, dat we de werkelijkheid verkennen en kunnen uitzoeken hoe alles werkt. 

Anderzijds gaat het over een juiste houding in de omgaan met kennis. (de wetenschappelijke methode)

Dat is de verdienste van een wetenschapper of iemand die met dat oog kijkt, om met een eerlijk hart te kijken naar de natuur. Deze niet te vervalsen met eigen verhalen, maar oprecht te getuigen van wat er is. Hij of zij waardeert de wereld, door moeite te doen, zijn of haar eigen ego opzij te zetten, en de fysica en chemie van de wereld te onderzoeken, zoals deze is. En niet af te gaan op verhalen van mensen. (sahwa) Maar te toetsen wat werkelijk is, en wat illusie. En dus voort te kunnen bouwen op stevige gefundeerde kennis.

Er niks aan toe te voegen of weg te laten, van wat zich niet voordoet. En niet de eigen verhalen voor waar te nemen.

Dat vraag zelfdiscipline. Zelfkennis. 

Door studie, het zichzelf niet makkelijk te maken. Ook de studie van oude teksten, literatuur, om te filteren wat kennis is en wat mythe (door mensen toegevoegd) Enz...

Waarheidslievenheid... een belangrijke waarde. Het streven naar solide kennis over de wereld, over de mens, over God (en de juiste aard van God), over moraal.

----------

